# Die Streichungen, und was der WAR Fan wissen sollte



## Sorzzara (12. Juli 2008)

So, hallo erstmal alle zusammen.

Es waren zwei lange Tage, und ich hab extra meinen Urlaub im Grünen mit einem Laptop eingschränkt, um hier mitlesen/schreiben zu können, nachdem mich ein Freund mit den geschockten Worten "Warhammer ist erledigt, oh mein Gott!" am Telefon kalt erwischt hat.
So wie ich es sehe, ist hier in den letzten 48 Stunden eine rege Aktivität im Forum ausgebrochen, was mich einerseits freut, da hier meistens ein bisschen wenig los ist (Für meinen Geschmack), was mich andererseits aber bedenklich stimmt, dass die Leute erst dann ihre Meinungen kundgeben wenn es schlecht um das Thema steht. Drittens freue ich mich dann aber über das Feedback der Community, dass grösstenteils Verständnis und Durchhaltevermögen aufweist. Und was mich ganz besonders freut ist, dass die erwartete Flamewelle (zumindest bisher) ausgeblieben ist, woran grösstenteils die gute Überwachung der diesbezüglichen Threads durch die Buffed Moderatoren beteiligt ist...danke an dieser Stelle.

So, genug Gelaber, ich will ja was schreiben, was ihr lesen WOLLT...der Sinn dieses Threads, ist die Sammlung und Aufbereitung von Informationen zum Thema der erfolgten Streichungen und die Auswirkungen die dass auf W.A.R haben wird...denn was zur Zeit herrscht, ist eine Flut aus Infos von allen Seiten gleichzeitig, davon wiedersprechen sich manche, andere sind auch zum Beispiel falsch.


In meinen Schlüssen, und Sammlungen beziehe ich mich hauptsächlich auf die Posts von Mark Jakobs im Warhammer Alliance Forum.

*Zum Thema Information:*
_We announced this now, rather than in two months, precisely so people would not be surprised when they buy the box. If you feel that you don't want to play WAR now because we've cut classes/cities that you've never seen, you are certainly free to do so. (...) Now, if we don't lift the NDA and if we hadn't made this announcement and then you bought the box, you'd have a heck of a right to get angry. _

Zuerst mal...danke an Mythic, dass ihr es uns jetzt gesagt habt...ich erinnere an dieser Stelle an die Informationspolitik anderer Firmen, wie zb. Funcom, die sogar auf der Packung aufgedruckte Spielinhalte nicht in der endgültigen Version von AoC herausbrachten...ein so frühes Informieren der Community ist im Bereich der MMO - Geldgeilheits Schnellvermarktungswelle unüblich, und muss den Jungs bei Mythic eindeutig als grosser Pluspunkt angerechnet werden.

*Kommen die Städte noch oder nicht?*
_The two capital cities are just the first two capital cities. *Other cities will absolutely be done and put into the game* post-launch once we see how all things shake out when we launch. 

Regarding this content going in as paid expansion packs, not likely. We want to give out plenty of free/subscription content, just like in DAoC, if you're a subscriber, you get the content as part of your monthly fee as these things are part of the plan
_
Also, die Städte kommen definitiv nach, und nein, sie kommen 1. NICHT in einem Addon, und 2. Sie werden NICHT kostenpflichtig. Wir können der Nachreichung der Städte als kostenfreie Content Patches entgegensehen, wie sie bei jedem grossen MMORPG Standart sind.


*Wäre es nicht besser gewesen das Spiel noch ein paar Monate zu verzögern?*
_Regarding another pushback. Well, I wouldn't be surprised if some of the people who are saying that we should have delayed again were some of the same people that said last time that if we delayed again, they would lose interest, cancel their pre-order, epic fail, etc. I've addressed in great detail, why we have made the moves we did but we didn't make these moves to avoid delaying the game again. Frankly, I think another delay announcement would have had a dramatically worse effect on the community than this announcement.

I'll re-emphasize again that another delay would not have meant that the 4 careers would be still in and for certain, we wouldn't have launched with 6 cities, I don't care how much time we had. Six cities sounded really good on paper but we believe it wouldn't have worked out that way at launch._

Mit dem was Mark hier schreibt hat er recht...diejenigen die jetzt fordern das Spiel solle noch ein paar Monate warten, sind die ersten, die wegen einer Verzögerung OHNE diese Information gemeckert hätten. Und bezugnehmend auf meinen Post von gestern Abend nehme ich mich absolut nicht davon aus...ich hätte mich über drei vier Monate längeres Warten genauso aufgeregt, wie ich es jetzt über die Streichungen tue.
Aus dem obigem Zitat lese ich heraus, dass die eine Entscheidung treffen mussten. Sie konnten nicht sicher sein, mit einer Weiteren Verzögerung die Städte hinzukriegen wie sie es wollten, und dann wäre es richtig übel geworden...noch drei Monate mehr, und DANN die Städte nicht reinbringen (Das hätte ich ihnen dann nicht mehr übel genommen, sondern dann wären die leisen Stimmen in meinem Kopf wieder erwacht, die mich auffordern Benzin in Flaschen zu füllen, und sie mit brenneden Stoffetzen zu behängen). Von dem Standpunkt her sage ich...Nein. Jungs...macht aus dem womit ihr zufrieden seit das beste was ihr könnt, und wenn das läuft...dann nehmt alle Energie zusammen und stürzt euch auf das was fehlt. Wir freuen uns, zumindest die meisten so sehr darauf, da werden wir diesen delay Verkraften.


*Heisst das, wir sollen jetzt mit nur 2/3 des Content spielen?*
Kommt mal runter Leute...es sind nicht 2/3 des COntent rausgefallen. ALLE Gebiete von T1 bis T4 aller Rassen sind nach wie vor, mit allen dazugehörigen Quests im Spiel. Das heisst dass die Festungen, die Public Quests (Ausser jenen in den 4 Städten) die Szenarios und alles was sonst mit den Gebieten zusammenhängt im Spiel integriert ist. Seid mal ehrlich...der Vergleich 4 Städte und 4 Karrieren = 2/3 des Contents ist unhaltbar. Wenn heute Undercity, Ironforge, Darnassus, Die Exodar und Thunderbluff aus WoW verschwinden würden, dann würde das niemanden stören, solange die Gebiete rundherum nicht verschwinden, und man irgendwo ein paar AH NPCs platzieren würde. Um an dieser Stelle auch gleich diesen Vergleich weiterzubemühen...die Städte in W.A.R sind nicht nur eine Ansammlung von Dienstleistungs NPCs und ein paar Questgebern...sie sind sich verändernde, "levelnde" zerstörbare Riesenschlachtfelder, deren oberste Prämisse die bereitstellung einer spannenden und lebendigen Umgebung für grosse RvR Schlachten sind. SOwas ist wesentlich schwieriger ins Game zu integrieren, als eine rein physische Ansammlung von Häusern, mit Handels NPCs. Denn auf genau diesem Status SIND die fehlenden Städte jetzt. Mit anderen Worten...die Zwergen, Ork, Elfen Hochelfenstädte wirken jetzt etwa so, wie die WoW Städte seit dem Release 2005. Nur ist dass den Mythic Leuten nicht gut genug, und deshalb werden sie nicht im Release vorhanden sein.

*Mythic hat uns betrogen, sie haben der Community all das versprochen, und sind total unfair und lügnerisch.*

Sorry aber...das stimmt nicht.

_Regarding "Keeping our promises" and stuff like that. We are keeping our promise and that is to make a great RvR-centric MMO with Warhammer. We never promised that we would have in 24 careers but just that is what we were working on and hoping to put in. Frankly, one of the few promises I have ever made is that some of our decisions would piss people off and well, I've kept my promise._

Abgesehen davon, dass jede der 6 Rassen eine eigene Hauptstadt haben wird wurde ncihts versprochen...auch keine der jetzt weggefallenen Karrieren. Und was die Hauptstadtintegration besteht, siehe oben. Ich habe keine Ahnung warum so viele Leute so eine Erwartungshaltung haben, oder woher sie die Information haben, dass all dieser Content "Fix" war...aber das wurde nie von offizieller Seite angegeben. Nochmal Leute, kommt runter. *Das Spiel ist nach wie vor in der Beta Phase!* Offenbar herrscht die Meinung vor, dass "Beta Phase" eine Art Übergangsbezeichnung dafür ist, dass das SPiel eh schon fertig ist, aber gemeinerweise nur die Profis spielen können. Eine Beta Phase bedeutet, dass die Software Unfertig ist, dass sie nicht wirklich funktioniert, und Leute,...solange es nicht RELEASE heisst, ist keine Entscheidung "Fix". In einer Beta Phase nimmst du ein programm, drehst und schüttelst es, und siehst nach, welche Teile passen, und welche nicht, wo du was ändern musst, und was so ist, dass man es lassen kann.

Wenn zum derzeitigen Entwicklungsstand die Entscheidung gefällt wurde, Content aus der Releaseversion zu streichen, dann gibt es dafür einen Grund, welcher in der Planungs und Alphaphase nicht ersichtlich war, jedoch wärend der Beta offenkundig wurde. Natürlich stellt sich die Frage ob man Mythic dies glaubt. Und hier muss ich sagen...die Jungs wirken auf mich nicht wie Abzocker, oder "LasstdenkundenkaufenundwegistdasGame" - "Entwickler" ... die Firma und ihre Mannschaft haben einen Ruf zu bewahren, und ausserdem...sie haben mit W.A.R die Chance das MMORPG der nächsten Jahre schlechthin zu entwickeln...und in der Chance steckt sehr viel mehr Kohle, als in einer schnellen Pre Order Abzocke ála Funcom.

Abgesehn davon...kein MMORPG, nein, auch nicht WoW hat beim Release so ausgesehen, wie es in der Beta angekündigt war. Ich spiele WoW selbst seit drei Jahren...zu Beginn gab es ÜBERHAUPT KEINEN Endgame Content, nicht mal Molten Core war am Anfang drin, dass kam erst Monate später. MMORPGS sind nicht mit Ego Shootern gleichzusetzen, von denen man erwarten kann, dass sie vom Verkaufsstart an komplett von A bis Z durchspielbar sind. Ein MMORPG entwickelt sich weiter während man es spielt, es kann und wird neuer Content hinzugefügt werden. 

_Regarding other MMORPGs and cut content, *there has never been a single large-scale MMORPG that hasn't cut out ideas/content that might have looked good either on paper or even during development*. That's just how it goes when you are working on a game that can take anywhere from 3-6 years to develop that has as many systems/features/content as these games. Anyone who says otherwise hasn't been paying enough attention to a MMO development or is being less than truthful. Things change all the time during development and sometimes things that are cut are cut for the best reasons._


*Gut, die Städte kommen also gratis nach, aber bis dahin kann man nur die Chaos Imperiumsstädte raiden?*

So siehts zur Zeit aus. Aaaaaber liebe Freunde, vergesst eines nicht. NIEMAND von uns, der nicht in der Beta ist, hat auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung wie lange es dauern wird, auf lvl 40 zu kommen. Vergesst nicht, das Game ist neu, es gibt keine Online super LvL Anleitungen oder umfassende Klassenguides oder Questdatenbanken wie bei anderen MMOs...dass werden wir, die ersten W.A.R Spieler mit der Zeit erst erarbeiten. Es wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach einige Monate dauern, bis die ersten Normalspieler lvl 40 erreichen. Vereinzelte Dauerzocker und Powergamer werden es vielleicht ein zwei, oder auch drei Wochen vor der breiten Masse schaffen, aber zu 5t kann man keine Stadt raiden. Und bis die ersten Gilden, Allianzen und Raids soweit sind, dass man an die Eroberung von ALtdorf oder der Unvermeidlichen Stadt denken kann, wird sogar noch mehr Zeit vergehen. Es besteht somit eine gute Chance, dass wir im Hinblick auf den Endgame Content das Fehlen der 4 Städte gar nicht bemerken werden, weil sie ohnehin geöffnet werden, bevor wir die Möglichkeit haben sie uns vorzuknöpfen.

*Die Städte kommen also sicher, aber was ist mit den 4 Klassen? Ich wollte so gerne einen Gardisten Spielen!*

Die Klassen wackeln, das stimmt. Ob sie ins Spiel integriert werden ist zur Zeit...wenn man die Zitate auf WA betrachtet zwar WAHRSCHEINLICH aber nicht SICHER. Ich persönlich sehe dass aber nicht so eng. Erstens, ist keine der Streichungen ein Numerischer Nachteil für eine Seite. Jede Fraktion hat einen Tank und einen Melee DD verloren. Einer der Gründe warum sie gestrichen wurden war, dass sie zu wenig Unterschied zu den bereits sicheren Karrieren angeboten haben. Somit ist es zwar schade, dass einige Leute ihre Eunschklasse nicht werden spielen können...aber wer wirklich WAR spielen möchte, hat pro Fraktion immer noch die Auswahl zwischen 2 Tanks und zwei Melee DDs...und sorry Leute, aber hier verstehe ich teilweise den Protest echt nicht. Was ist euch lieber..."Nur" zwei Tanks/Melees, oder 3, von denen sich aber 2 Vollkommen gleich anfühlen, abgesehn von Aussehen her?
(Edit: in diesem Absatz wurde ein Fehler korrigiert, danke @ Terrorsatan)




Unterm Strich kann man sagen,...die Klassenbotschaft trifft ziemlich, aber die Fans nicht wirklich hart. Und was die Städte betrifft, cool down, chill up, aus dem Was wir bis jetzt wissen werden wir wahrscheinlich 2-3 Monate nach dem Release einen dicken Content - Patch sehen, der uns die Orcs und Zwergenbasen bringt...und etwa dann werden die meisten von uns auch so weit sein, dass sie mal drüber nachdenken können, sich einer Hauptstadt auch nur zu nähern *g*

So far, ich werde noch weitere Dinge hinzuschreiben, aber es ist Spät, und ich bin erstmal Müde. (Need Kaffeem und keine Diskussion wird mich davon abbringen jetzt welchen zu brauen. Lest erstmal das hier, und wir sehn uns dann nacher.

mfg Sorza aka Zarkash


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
so und nicht anders gehört es den "Hilfe, Hilfe, es fällt die Hälfte weg" Schreiern erklärt, aber ein tipp, mach die Texte nicht giftgrün, das liest sich auf dem weißen Hintergrund nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*Kaffe auf den Tisch stell*

Das wird wohl wieder ein laaaaanger Abend werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*mich an die Änderungsarbeit mach*

Danke Vermillion! 

----Hier Platz für mehr Infos----


*Es gibt nur 2 Haupstädte im Spiel, wie wird sich jetzt die Spielmechanik ändern, bis die anderen auch da sind?*


Nun, zunächst mal wird sich der Kampf NICHT auf das Chaos und Imperiumsgebiet (Also deren Tiers) beschränken. Erstens, da es, wie gesagt einige Zeit dauern dürfte, bis wir überhaupt soweit sind Städte anzugreifen. und die anderen Gebiete ja vollständig vorhanden sind. Und Zweitens, da es derzeit so aussieht dass vom Release weg, bis zur Nachreichung der anderen Städte, die Tier COntrol in ALLEN feindlichen Gebieten freigeschaltet sein muss, bevor der Sturm auf die Hauptstadt beginnen kann. Das ist zwar etwas...ähhhhh...unlogisch, aber technisch wird auf diese Weise verhindert, dass die Gebiete der Elfen und Zwerge/Grünhäute aussterben.

Wie gesagt, dies stellt eine ÜBERGANGSLÖSUNG dar, mit der wir wahrscheinlich nicht lange leben müssen (eben bis die Stadt Content Patches kommen)


Es tauchte auch die Frage auf, ob die Städte nur nicht eroberbar, aber begehbar sind, oder ob sie vollkommen weg sind bis zur Nachreichung...hier gab es verwirrende Aussagen im Tentonhammer Forum, die auf ersteres hindeuten, hier die Mark Jacobs Aussage hierzu:
_
No, the other CCs (Capital Cities/Hauptstädte, anm. des Übersetzers) will not be there at launch, that's the point. I thought I've made that abundantly clear in my posts here and in the interview. The CCs will be put in over time but not, repeat not available at launch._

Also nein, die Hauptstädte kommen erst ins Spiel wenn sie vollkommen komplett designt wurden, vorher werden sie nicht begehbar sein. Ich finds löblich dass man hier eine klare Linie findet, und sich nicht entscheidet, uns als Übergangslösung halbfertigen Content vor die Nase zu knallen.

*
Ich habe gelesen dass nun Punkbuster in das Spiel integriert wird. Mit diesem Programm hatte ich früher Probleme in anderen Spielen, wie wird sich dass auf WAR auswirken?*

Nun, zunächst mal muss gesagt werden, dass wir Punkbuster weder selbst installieren, noch es selbst Patchen müssen...dass erledigt der W.A.R - Client alles von selbst für uns beim Start. Der PB ist vollständig in den Client integriert, es muss nichts extra gestartet werden.

_Regular updates will go live via the in game patcher. You don't need to do anything except start up the game like you normally would and everything will stay up to date for you._

Ich kenne Punkbuster selbst aus früheren Spielen, und die Problematik mit ungerechfertigten Kicks ist mir leider nur zu gut bekannt. Der Punkbuster in W.A.R wird jedoch NICHT die Möglichkeit haben, Spieler vom Server zu werfen, sondern lediglich Meldungen über verdächtige "Beobachtungen" an das Gamemaster/Support - Team bei Mythic respektive GOA senden. Kurz gesagt, der Punkbuster dient in WAR ausschliesslich dazu, Mythic darauf hinzuweisen, dass bei einem Spieler Dinge passieren, die mit normalen Aktionen innerhalb der Game Engine unvereinbar/unmöglich sind, zb. Wallhacks, Speedhacks, Dupes, etc.

_It reports this information to Customer Support, who will then decide after a full investigation whether or not someone is breaking the rules. The most important thing to know is that it cannot do anything automatically and is only there to help our Customer Support create a more enjoyable game environment._

Zum Vergleich: Blizzards World of Warcraft benutzt ein ganz ähnliches System namens "Warden" welches eigentlich genau dasselbe macht, und ebenfalls über den Client geladen und gepatched wird.

Wichtiger Nachsatz noch zum Thema Punkbuster:

_While our plans are now to use Punkbuster at launch, we will spend the remaining time left in our Beta test looking very closely at how Punkbuster works within WAR. This is the first time that Punkbuster has been used by an MMO company and we want to be sure that it will not have a negative effect on a player’s ability to enjoy our game. If we find that we need some additional time to ensure that players are not negatively affected by Punkbuster, we will remove it and only activate it when it is ready to go and not before._

Kurz zusammengefasst: Mythic kann den PB zu jeder Zeit ohne Aufwand Serverseitig deaktivieren, und wird dies auch tun wenn Probleme mit der SOftware auftreten.


----------



## Topsecret (12. Juli 2008)

Super geschrieben, spiegelt absolut meine Meinung wieder.

Gruß


----------



## Mael.strom (12. Juli 2008)

Genau das, was ich mir gewünscht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alle Fakten schön sorgfältig erklärt
Saubere Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (12. Juli 2008)

wunderbares Posting mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratur (12. Juli 2008)

Bestens, Daumen Hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wirklich eine gute zusammenfassung der momentanen lage, hoffe jeder wird es sich durchlesen um bei der momentanen lage durchzublicken. 

Und wie Vermillion_von_Baelgun schon sagte, pls nicht in Grün.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. Juli 2008)

Super Post. Nominiert für einen sticky oder für nen anderen Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaralin (12. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich mal den ganzen Whinern sagen wo es "langgeht" ^^

Freu mich trotzdem auf WAR!


----------



## Kronxi (12. Juli 2008)

Nachdem ich mich abgeregt habe, bin ich auch deiner Meinung!

<3 Sorzzara

lg
Kronxi


----------



## Sempai02 (12. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung. Nur eine Frage schwirrt mir noch im Kopf herum: Kann man die Städte der Zwerge,Elfen und Orks wenigstens betreteten oder sind die komplett nicht vorhanden zu Spielbeginn?

Naja,warten wir also weiter und hoffen auf die Gildenbeta bzw. Open-Beta. Mein Weißer Löwe ist ja noch dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talacos (12. Juli 2008)

Hey, Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude! Also: Warum ernstahft aufregen? Super Post und schön zu sehen dass es hier noch Leute gibt, die sich Mühe machen


----------



## Hühü1 (12. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung. Nur eine Frage schwirrt mir noch im Kopf herum: Kann man die Städte der Zwerge,Elfen und Orks wenigstens betreteten oder sind die komplett nicht vorhanden zu Spielbeginn?
> 
> Naja,warten wir also weiter und hoffen auf die Gildenbeta bzw. Open-Beta. Mein Weißer Löwe ist ja noch dabei
> 
> ...




Nö das geht nicht oder wie du sagtest "komplett nicht vorhanden zu Spielbeginn".


----------



## Kalyptus (12. Juli 2008)

wunderbares Posting


----------



## Neveren (12. Juli 2008)

Schöner Text und ich bin genau deiner Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace.


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

Schön übersichtlich und gut lesbar, bis auf das Grüne!
Gute Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huthmuth (12. Juli 2008)

Jo  ich find auch ,dass dir  der Text sehr  gut  gelungen ist. Als ich gstern das mit den Hauptstädten erfarhen hab,war ich auch erst sauer. Aber nachdem ich mir  deinen Text durchgelesen hab  find ich es nurnoch halb so schlimm.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Juli 2008)

schöne zusammenfassung   ^^
hab aber auch den Fehlerteufel entdeckt xD
Nach den Streichungen hat man nämlich nur noch zugriff auf 2 Tank Klassen und 2 Melee DPS klassen  nicht 3 wie bei dir im post

Außerdem würd ich gerne näher auf das Thema  Gleichheit der Klassen eingehen   (der angebliche grund warum sie rausgenommen wurden)
Ich denke nicht das der Schwarze Gardist etwas mit nem Schwarzork gemein hat, da ja ganz andere Spielweisen vorliegen    
von dem aussehen mal abgesehen ^^

Vom KOTBS weiss man ja net soviel aber ich glaube kaum das es andere Klassen gibt mit nem Mix aus Taktiker im Hintergrund und Frontkämpfer der einstecken kann.

Nach dem Giga bericht   ( wo VIEL zu viel Ferrari vorkam ) hat man ja schon einen kleinen eindruck gewonnen und ich werde WAR immer noch mit freuden erwarten.

Aber die ist jetzt natürlich etwas gebremmst wenn einem die fest vorgenommene Klasse unterm Hintern wegstirbt.

naja whatever    WAR ist und bleibt und wird ein tolles Spiel das Definitiv Potential hat.


EDIT :  öhm entweder mein Feuerfuchs spinnt oder auf der Offiziellen Page ist nur der Schwarze Gardist rausgenommen worden, Spalta und KOTBS aber noch nicht .
Ich wage jetzt nicht zu hoffen aber wenn man am boden ist   sieht man in jedem Lichtstrahl die erlösung  xxD


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juli 2008)

Jeppa!
SO muss das aussehen! Vielen dank Sorzzara, hoffentlich hilft das ein bisschen die Untergangspredigten einzudämmen xD
Fühlte mich fast wie in New York... an jeder Ecke ein dreckiger, Bärtiger Typ mit einem Schild um den Hals "OMG Sie streichen was, das Spiel geht unter"


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

> EDIT : öhm entweder mein Feuerfuchs spinnt oder auf der Offiziellen Page ist nur der Schwarze Gardist rausgenommen worden, Spalta und KOTBS aber noch nicht .
> Ich wage jetzt nicht zu hoffen aber wenn man am boden ist sieht man in jedem Lichtstrahl die erlösung xxD



Nur mal zur Info: Der Schwarze Gardist war noch nie drauf, bisher gab es nur ein Konzeptbild von ihm, weshalb er es wahrscheinlich auch nicht zum Release schafft. Davon ausgehend, dass so ein tank bei der Zerstörung fehlen würde und auf Ordnungsseite nicht haben sie möglicherweise den Ritter des Sonnenordens mit rausgenommen, da er relativ unbeliebt ist (ich wünschte mir auch viel lieber einen Bihandkämpfer oder Ritter der Reichsgarde, allein vom Hintergrund her passender) und vielleicht auch nicht ganz fertig war und somit erstmal entfernt wurde, damit das Gleichgewicht erhalten bleibt. So ähnlich wird es auch bei den anderen Karrrieren gewesen sein.


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> So ähnlich wird es auch bei den anderen Karrrieren gewesen sein.



Hm also Mark sagte dazu, dass das Feadback bei diesen Klassen "nicht gut" war beim Spalta war es "besser" aber auch "nicht gut". Beide sollten laut Mechanik (Klassenbeschreibung) ja eigentlich immer mehr Schaden austeilen je länger sie im Kampf sind.
Gab von denen ja auch schon Videos.
Zu den Tanks gibt er eigentlich kein "warum" an.

Mit dem Spalta als unsichere Klasse hätt ich am wenigsten gerechnet (Ork ohne Melee DD...seltsam)
Möglich das die beiden DDs die Tanks "aushebeln" konnten, sie also den Damage runterschrauben mussten um ihre "Gesamtbalance" nicht zu zerstören.
Wenn man das aber "runterschraubt" fängt man sehr tief unten an, mit dem Schadenswert (die anderen DDs soll er ja auch nicht überholen) 
---->DD der erst lange im Kampf sein muss für viel Schaden? klingt nach Tank---->auch nicht passend.

Was jetzt genau das Problem war, ist reine Spekulation und vor dem NDA Fall erfährt man es sowiso nicht. Persönlich würd mich aber schon interessieren "warum" es die Tanks erwischt hat.....bei den DD fällt mir wenigsten ein logischer Grund ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (13. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachem ich eure Posts gelesen habe, hier noch die Beantwortung einer Frage die mir aufgefallen ist (Übrigens danke für das nette Feedback)

Erstmal danke an Terrorsatan, das war wirklich ein dummer Fehler, wurde auch bereits korrigiert. Danke an Vermillion und Eratur, ich geb zu dass Hellgrüne war wirklich grosser Bockmist, wurde auch schon geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt zu der Frage:

Siehe mein 2ter Post im Thread *g* Dort hab ichs reingeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> .
> 
> Mit dem Spalta als unsichere Klasse hätt ich am wenigsten gerechnet (Ork ohne Melee DD...seltsam)



jo tatsächlich wird sich ein sehr komisches bild auftun mit massig gobos und recht wenig orks, udn wenn dann nur in schwerer Rüstung....


Allein schon storytechnisch muss das behoben werden ..aber wirds sicher auch .... ich denek gerade der Ork spalter hat eine gute chance es back ins buisness zu schaffen


----------



## Sin (13. Juli 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> wunderbares Posting mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh gott,nochn Lodler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe das alles nicht so eng, schau euch mal wow an, da wird auch alles nach und nach geschoben. Oder z.b. Hdro, die erste Raid instanz wurd auch per patch nachgeschoben.


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

Nunja, also soo ein toller Post ist das jetzt nicht, denn ich finde nicht, dass man Mythic für ihre Ansichten und halbgaren erklärungsversuche dermaßen in  Schutz nehmen sollte, wie es Sorzzara hier getan hat.

Fakt ist nun mal, dass sie 6 Hauptstädte und 24 Karrieren über die Zeit angekündigt und mitunter sehr detailliert beschrieben haben. Mit dem Wegfall der Hauptstädte kann ich ja auch recht gut leben, solange der Rest des Contents stimmt und das RVR im Imperiumsgebiet in sich stimmig in der Releaseversion spielbar ist.

ABER



> Mythic hat uns betrogen, sie haben der Community all das versprochen, und sind total unfair und lügnerisch.
> 
> Sorry aber...das stimmt nicht.
> 
> ...



Sorry, das sehe ich anders.

Es ist die eine Sache einmal eine Liste mit möglichen Klassen zu präsentieren und dann mal zu sagen "Wir streichen diese und jene aus Balance- oder sonst was für Gründen" und eine ganz andere eine Klasse wie den Ritter des Sonnenordens oder den Ork Spalta mit Massen an Artwork, einer eigenen Sektion auf der offiziellen Homepage, ingame Screenshots und Spieltaktiken zu veröffentlichen und ihn dann aus dem Spiel zu nehmen. Bei so etwas komme ich mir schon etwas veralbert vor. Und auch wenn es Haarspaltereien sind: _Regarding "Keeping our promises" and stuff like that. We are keeping our promise and that is to make a great RvR-centric MMO with Warhammer. We never promised that we would have in 24 careers but just that is what we were working on and hoping to put in. _ Ich finde doch, dass die Ankündigung aller 24 Klassen so etwas wie ein "Versprechen" war betrachtet man den Aufwand mit dem diese Klassen in den Newslettern eingeführt wurden. Sicher sind das Spitzfindigkeiten, aber ich bin der Ansicht, dass Mythic mit dieser Argumentationskette nur versucht, vom Kern des Themas abzulenken.


Weiterhin



> Unterm Strich kann man sagen,...die Klassenbotschaft trifft ziemlich, aber die Fans nicht wirklich hart.



Wie kannst du der Meinung sein, dies für aller Fans von Warhammer Online sagen zu können? Ich habe mich mittlerweile mehr als ein Jahr auf den Ritter des Sonnenordens gefreut und mich trifft diese Änderung wirklich hart und ich glaube nicht, dass ich damit ganz alleine stehe.


Also zu Abschluss:
Es ist defintitiv nicht das Ende von Warhammer online was da verkündet wurde und die Kürzungen werden maximal 15 Prozent der erwarteten Inhalter ausklammern, aber ich bin doch sehr überrascht, wie schnell hier viele bereit sind Mythic für diese Aktion auch noch in Schutz zu nehmen und deren Meinungen und Begründungen als gut abzunicken.  Ich für meinen Teil muss natürlich damit leben, will ich WAR am Ende doch noch spielen, aber ich kann die Entscheidung der Karrierestreichungen nicht so schnell vergessen oder gar für gut befinden...


----------



## Hühü1 (13. Juli 2008)

@moagim
da fällt mir grad ein wort spiel ein, muss die uhrzeit sein^^
moagim(p)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun würde auch gern wissen warum es die tanks erwischt hat.

Zum ritter des sonnenordens:
Man hört ja mal hier und da paar infos und in foren das er ja nicht grad beliebt ist/war.
Ich weiss nicht ob er überhaupt in der beta zur verfügung stand.
Aber evtl war er falsch gewählt, ich meine damit das er vielleicht wenig attraktiv ist für den durchschnitts spieler der was "cooles" spielen will.

Als ich ihn das erste mal gesehen haben artworks/screenshot´s dachte ich das er etwas lächerlich aussieht.
Das schlimmste waren die federn auf den kopf.......mag sein das er genau so sein muss und perfekt in die warhammer welt passt, aber mir hats garnicht gefallen.
In den meisten "Welche klasse spielst du" umfragen hat er auch eher schlecht abgeschnitten. 
Ok umfragen sind nicht aussagekräftig über die spieler klassen wahl nach release, aber ich denke nicht das er das trifft was der durchschnitts spieler als cool betrachtet.
Und was soll man mit einer klasse im spiel die kaum bzw wenig im gegensatz zu anderen klassen gespielt wird?

Ich hab mich an den ritter des sonnenorderns gewöhnt und finde ihn jetzt ganz ok, aber denke das sie ihm den R.I.P stempel aufdrücken.
Noch besser wäre wen sie ihn ersetzen durch eine klasse die den durschnitts spieler mehr anspricht, das würde der ordnung zugute kommen. (mehr tanks)

Nun das war sehr weit ausgeholt und nur ein gefühl das ich immer beim ritter hatte.
Aber mal den fall  der NDA abwarten.


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Die Karrieren, die sie gestrichen haben sind für mich beispielsweise Karrieren ( bis auf den Schwarzen Gardisten und vielleicht den Ork-Spalta) für die ich lieber andere gesehen hätte, weshalb ich hoffe, dass sie wegfallen ( ist jetzt nichts gegen irgendwelche, die die Karrieren mögen, aber mal erlich, der Hammerträger ist nicht wirklich so dolle vom Design, da ist der Slayer ein viel grandioserer Charakter und der Ritter des Sonnenordens ist sehr, sehr speziell, ein Orden der nichtmal vom Imperium richtig angesehen wird, ihr Schrein liegt in Talabheim und sieht Myrmidia als ihre Göttin an, naja da finde ich beispielsweise die Reichsgarde, die der persönliche Orden des Imperators ist um den es ja überwiegend in WAR geht oderr die Bihandkämpfer (Leibgarde) viel angebrachter).
Ist natürlich ziemlich schade, dass sie karrieren anpreisen,  einen mit Screenshots, Konzeptgrafiken und vielem mehr geil auf solch eine Karriere machen, sie dann auch noch genau beschreiben sowie dann rauszunehmen. Mal davon abgesehn wäre es erheblich schlimmer gewesen hätten sie den Auserwählten, Sigmarpriester oder auch Schwarzork streichen müsen, da sie ja einige der Karrieren sind die den größten Andrang genießen.


----------



## Eratur (13. Juli 2008)

@Ferox21

Warte erstmal ab, noch sind die Klassen nicht gestorben. 

Es wird erst zuende sein, wenn der Platz aufgefüllt wird mit anderen Klassen. Bis dahin besteht immer noch die Chance, das die rausgenommenen Klassen es noch ins Spiel schaffen.


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Juli 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Es ist defintitiv nicht das Ende von Warhammer online was da verkündet wurde und die Kürzungen werden maximal 15 Prozent der erwarteten Inhalter ausklammern, aber ich bin doch sehr überrascht, wie schnell hier viele bereit sind Mythic für diese Aktion auch noch in Schutz zu nehmen und deren Meinungen und Begründungen als gut abzunicken.  Ich für meinen Teil muss natürlich damit leben, will ich WAR am Ende doch noch spielen, aber ich kann die Entscheidung der Karrierestreichungen nicht so schnell vergessen oder gar für gut befinden...



Ich würde es nicht "in Schutz nehmen" nennen. Es ist nunmal so, dass das nicht das Ende für das Spiel ist und sie sogar direkt gesagt haben dass diese Sachen nicht komplett unter den Tisch fallen werden, sondern nachgeliefert werden. Die Städte sicher und die Klassen werden mindestens einen adäquaten Ersatz bekommen. Ob man ihnen das jetzt glauben will steht auf nem anderen Blatt, aber zumindest ich sehe das so, dass das jetzt erst die dritte Enttäuschung meinerseits durch Mythic ist (Nummer eins und zwei waren die Entscheidungen, den DE-Henker und Zwergen-Slayer nicht als Klasse umzusetzen) und die erste Gravierende. Im Gegensatz zu gewissen anderen Entwicklern die mich mit ihren Entscheidungen schon mehrfach und stärker angep*sst haben ist das noch zu verkraften.


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Ey, Hühü nichts gegen Federn, das ist das eindeutig beste was mit dem neuen Armeebuch auch den Saatstruppen zu gute kam! Naja und eventuell kann man sie auch durch andere Accessoires ersetzen, aber ie gehören dazu. Pantherritter haben soetwas beispielsweise nicht, aber Sonnenritter, Reichsgarde usw schon, ist halt auch so eine Art markenzeichen, kommt vielleicht nur komsich rüber, aber hat schon Stil.


----------



## Panador (13. Juli 2008)

Finde den Post zwar auch gut, aber imo wird jeder der Schritte verteidigt ohne wenn und aber - es sind aber nun mal große Einschnitte, da kann man auch nicht mit ner "alles ist schön und gut"-Einstellung drüber hinwegsehen. Ja, zb da die Städte ja nachgeliefert werden, scheint der Punkt nicht so schrecklich, auch, dass ja "nur 1 Tank und 1 Melee-DD pro Seite wegfallen" is schlimmer als hier geschrieben wird.
Ein sehr positiver Punkt bei WAR, und auch eben der Punkt wieso sie die Klassen rausgenommen haben, ist eben, dass jede Klasse für sich einzigartig ist.
Man kann also nicht sagen "Gut, kannst keinen BG machen, aber mach doch nen Chosen oder nen Black Orc" - Punkt ist, wenn jemand nen BG machen wollte, hatte der wohl seine Gründe dafür, die Spielmechanik oder Optik oder was auch immer hat ihn mehr interessiert als bei den Alternativen. Jetzt dazu "gezwungen" zu werden, entweder eine weniger optimale Alternative oder gar nicht zu spielen ist nun mal ein schlimmer Schlag für denjenigen.

Und von wegen "Die Klassen etc. waren nicht fix" - das wurde so nie rübergebracht. Wozu gabs für fast jede Klasse diese tollen Klassen-Vorstellungen, "they're awesome, they're magnificient, you'll love them" etc.?! Auch bei den Hautptstädten wurde bisher _immer_ damit geworben, "take the war into the enemy's capital city" etc. jetzt diese Möglichkeiten dermaßen einzuschränken auf eine Stadt pro Seite... is hart. Schlimmer ist aber, dass 4 von 6 Rassen keine (rassenspezifische) Hauptstadt haben. Ich befürchte, dass die Spieler-Populationen bei allen Rassen außer Imperium oder Chaos sehr gering sein werden bzw sehr viel geringer als sie es mit den Hauptstädten gewesen wären. Wenn jemand nicht _unbedingt_ DIESE eine Klasse oder DIESE eine Rasse spielen will entscheidet er sich vielleicht doch für die Rasse MIT Hauptstadt.

Das System, dass nun alle Tiers der kompletten gegnerischen Fraktion "erobert" werden müssen bevor die eine Hauptstadt gestürmt werden kann find ich sehr arm, nun is also für eine Hauptstadt der Aufwand der vorher allen dreien entsprochen hätte? Damit werden wir im ersten halben Jahr wohl keine Stadteroberung sehen, denn damit eine Fraktion quasi _alle_ Zonen verliert... wird nicht so leicht eintreten.

Zusammenfassend: Ich verstehe, wenn auch widerwillig, wieso Mythic diese Schritte eingeleitet hat, ist wohl das kleinere von zwei (oder mehr) Übeln. Ich hoffe sie kriegen es nach Launch möglichst schnell hin und das Spiel wird so genial wie wir alle gehofft hatten. Ich werde meine CE vorerst nicht canceln und freu mich trotzdem auf den Start.  Aber - es ist ein sehr massiver Schritt bei dem viel vorher versprochenes (und ich betrachte es als versprochen, wenn monatelang drüber geredet wird und es immer wieder angepriesen wird) rausgenommen wurde und ich sehe ehrlich nicht ein wieso da nicht ein wenig Kritik angemessen ist. Schönrednerei wo jeder Punkt mit nem Fazit "So schlimm is es doch nicht" beendet wird kann es echt nicht sein. Wenn noch ne Ankündigung käme "Ach, wir sind mit Altdorf und der Inevitable City auch nicht zufrieden, wird auch noch nachgeliefert" würde wohl auch kaum einer sagen "ach, komm, is schon gut, ich versteh das......". Mit so ner Einstellung von den Kunden könnte sich Mythic (oder sonst auch jeder andere Hersteller) ja alles erlauben, wenn man eh alles frisst ohne sich zu beschweren.


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

Mythics Fehler war halt, ihr Spiel so lautstark durch Paul Bernett und Co anzupreisen zu lassen und sehr viel Vorabmaterial zu veröffentlichen und dadurch die Erwartungshaltug und den damit verbundenen Hype zu schüren. Dies bringt dann leider soeine Situation wie heute mich sich, dass die Enttäuschung umso größer ist, je mehr man um den entfallenenen oder verzögert erscheinenden Content wusste. Hätte man halt die Klassen einmal vorgestellt und dann bis auf eine knappe Liste auf der Website nie wieder erwähnt, wäre das jetzt eine andere Sache als die, dass sie alles erst so detaillietrt ankündigen und dann erstmal zwecks Überarbeitung entfernen.

Wie ich auch an anderer Stelle schrieb war ich zwar auch anfangs nicht mit dem Sonnenritter glücklich (ich hätte auch lieber die Reichsgarde gehabt), aber das Imperium braucht nun mal eine Tankklasse (es passt einfach zu perfekt zum Hintergrund, dahingegen haben zB die Hochelfen in der Vorlage viel weniger die Beschreibung eines stark gerüsteten Kriegers, der die Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner auf sich zieht). 

Ich weis, dass ich (wie wir alle) im Grunde nicht qualifiziert bin, über Mythics entscheidungen so zu urteilen - immerhin haben die Leute ihre Zeit in das Spiel gesteckt und nicht wir. Aber ich bin dennoch sehr enttäuscht über den Wegfall von 4 sehr hintergrundstarken Karrieren, nur weil man intern der Meinung ist, wie würden nicht gut bei den Spielern ankommen...

(Falls es auch andere Gründe gibt, hoffe ich inständig, dass die NDA sobald wie möglich fällt und endlich "Alle Karten auf dem Tisch liegen")


----------



## Moagim (13. Juli 2008)

Hühü was ich "seltsam" fand bezüglich des Ritters:

soweit ersichtlich werden die "Stadtbosse" ja normalerweise von den schwerstgepanzerten Kämfern beschützt.
Tchar zanek = Chosen die "besonderen" Krieger schützen den "Erwählten"
Die "dicksten" Kämpfer bei den Orks sind auch die Schwarzorks, das die die "Garde" stellen, eigentlich auch klar.
Bei den Zwergen der Eisenbrecher, passt ebenfalls.
Bei den Elfen der Schwertmeister.....ich wüsste spontan keine Klasse die "besser" dazu geeignet wäre als "Garde" zu dienen.

So bei dem "gestrichenen" Tank......der Sonnenritter ist eigentlich nicht die Wache von Karl Franz, irgenwie passt da eher die Reichsgarde  http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Reichsgarde
Diese sind ja eigentlich die "Leibwächter"


----------



## Panador (13. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> So bei dem "gestrichenen" Tank......der Sonnenritter ist eigentlich nicht die Wache von Karl Franz, irgenwie passt da eher die Reichsgarde  http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Reichsgarde
> Diese sind ja eigentlich die "Leibwächter"



Hm jo, hätte nichts gegen die Reichsgarde. ^^ Mich hat der Ritter des Sonnenordens zwar als Zerstörung-Spieler nie richtig betroffen, aber er hat mich immer weniger interessiert als zb der Sigmar-Priester oder der Bright-Wizard (wären wohl neben evtl Elfen-Klassen die Klassen die ich auf Ordnungs-Seite spielen würde), er kam mir immer ein wenig.... "blass" vor. Die Reichsgarde wär schon interessanter, wobei ich da das Problem sehen würde, dass die Reichsgarde ja die besten der besten sein sollen, eben die Leibwache des Imperators. Wenn die Imperiums-Tankklasse die Reichsgarde wäre gäb es davon einige hundert/tausend, was wohl nicht ganz dem Seltenheitswert dieser Ritter entspricht.

Glaube auch nicht, dass zb die Wächter vom TharZhabla (mist, kann mir nie merken wie der heißt) 100% den Chosen entsprechen, die die Spieler spielen können. Vielleicht wird er ja überhaupt nur von Dämonen/größeren Dämonen des Tzeentch beschützt, würde ja auch passen? Bei den Orks zb glaube ich aber schon, dass es eine, eben aufgewertete, Variante des Schwarzorks sein müsste.


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Hühü was ich "seltsam" fand bezüglich des Ritters:
> 
> soweit ersichtlich werden die "Stadtbosse" ja normalerweise von den schwerstgepanzerten Kämfern beschützt.
> Tchar zanek = Chosen die "besonderen" Krieger schützen den "Erwählten"
> ...



Schon klar, das war ja auch meine Ansicht von Anfang an. Nur war es mittlerweile so gedreht worden, dass in den Altdorf Videos Karl-Franz von Sonnenrittern beschützt wird. Wie auch immer, kommt die Rechsgarde oder halt auch der Bihandkämpfer an stelle des Sonnenritter, wäre ich auch schon zufrieden. Ich bin halt nur der Meinung, dass das Imperium ohne dick gerüstete Charakterklasse nicht das Warhammer Imperium aus der Vorlage ist.

Nur hätte EA Mythic dann auch sagen können "wir wissen nicht ob die angekündigten Klassen kommen, aber wirwerden definitiv irgendwann die fehlenden 4 Karrieretypen (2mal Tank und zweimal Melee-dps per Patch ins Spiel bringen.


PS
Und wenn Mythic durch diese Kürzungen, das Spiel wie jetzt überall erwartet Anfang Oktober rausbringt, dann sind mir auch die fehlenden Sachen erstmal egal. Nur, nach diesem "starken Tobak" kann man sich eigentlich keine weitere Releaseverzögerung mehr leisten...


@Panador:
Das mit der Reichsgarde wäre sogar noch eine bessere Lösung als der Sonnenorden gewesen, da dieser Ritteroden hintergrundmäßig der größte im Imperium ist und sogar nichtadelige Personen aufnimmt, solange sie nur an Sigmar glauben und dem Imperator loyal ergeben sind...


----------



## Moagim (13. Juli 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> Hm jo, hätte nichts gegen die Reichsgarde. ^^ Mich hat der Ritter des Sonnenordens zwar als Zerstörung-Spieler nie richtig betroffen, aber er hat mich immer weniger interessiert als zb der Sigmar-Priester oder der Bright-Wizard (wären wohl neben evtl Elfen-Klassen die Klassen die ich auf Ordnungs-Seite spielen würde), er kam mir immer ein wenig.... "blass" vor. Die Reichsgarde wär schon interessanter, wobei ich da das Problem sehen würde, dass die Reichsgarde ja die besten der besten sein sollen, eben die Leibwache des Imperators. Wenn die Imperiums-Tankklasse die Reichsgarde wäre gäb es davon einige hundert/tausend, was wohl nicht ganz dem Seltenheitswert dieser Ritter entspricht.
> 
> Glaube auch nicht, dass zb die Wächter vom TharZhabla (mist, kann mir nie merken wie der heißt) 100% den Chosen entsprechen, die die Spieler spielen können. Vielleicht wird er ja überhaupt nur von Dämonen/größeren Dämonen des Tzeentch beschützt, würde ja auch passen? Bei den Orks zb glaube ich aber schon, dass es eine, eben aufgewertete, Variante des Schwarzorks sein müsste.



Eigentlich sind die Chosen ja schon eine Stufe unter den Champions, also bereits als "besondere" Krieger aufgestiegen. Denen jetzt einen "besonderen" Elitekämpfer gegenüber zu stellen...mir würds gefallen.

Zu dem Punkt die Wächter sind nicht die gleichen. Stimmt zwar, nur werden die Schwarzorks, welche Grumlok bewachen auch stärker sein als "Spieler" Schwarzorks. Bei den Orks ist nunmal der Schwarzork "da Boss" gibt keine Orkart die noch drüber steht.

Würde also auch nichts machen wenn die Tchar zanek Leibwächterchosen(würg, grausames Wort) stärker sind als die Spielerchosen.


@ Ferox
Ja das sie überhaupt keinen Plattenträger haben, aber plötzlich bei Karl Franz (und auch als NPCs) ständig solche Kämpfer auftauchen, irgendwie glaub ich nicht das GW ihnen das durchgehen lässt.
Auch beim Spalta.....Goblins die nur von Schwarzorks rumgeschubst werden?.....irgendwie ist das auch eine ziemliche Storyverletzung. Momentan ---->glaube<----ich schon das sie fast gezwungenermasen etwas nachliefern müssen.


----------



## Sorzzara (13. Juli 2008)

Du, keine Sorge Panador, ich versuche hier wirklich nichts schönzureden. Ich bin...richtig...und ich meine RICHTIG sauer...oder um es auf gut Österreichisch zu sagen (Glaube mich zu erinnern dass du auch aus meinen Gefilden bist)... richtig angfressn wegen der Streichungen.

Was ich versuche ist, der allgemeinen Unsicherheit entgegenzuwirken, die sich durch die sich überschlagenden Informationen und die turbulenten letzten 48 Stunden hier aufgebaut hat und durch halbintelligente Wortspenden von Leuten die das Spiel lieber gestern als heute zu Grabe tragen würden zusätzlich noch verschlimmert wurde.

Was ich aus meinem Post lese ist, dass es jetzt erstmal nicht gilt Panik zu schieben oder gleich das Schlimmste zu befürchten. Ich habe natürlich meine Hoffnungen in das Game, und wurde, wie die ganze Comm. durch die Mitteilungen seitens Mythic getroffen.

Ja, das Übergangssystem find ich auch arm, aaaaaber, ich gebe hier zu bedenken, das ist mal ein erster Vorschlag was man machen kann...du musst die Situation verstehen in der die Entwickler steckten...sie mussten sich erstmal auf Zeit eine Notlösung ausdenken bis das Stadtsystem komplett ist. Ich denke auch dass es dadurch zu erheblichen Schwierigkeiten kommen wird wenn sie das Notsystem so einführen...andererseits, dann haben wir wiederum mehr Zeit was zu tun bis die Städte geöffnet werden, so seh ich dass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar wurden Klassen angekündigt, und beschrieben...aber von Detailliert kann man hier ehrlich gesagt nicht reden. ABgesehn vom Choppa hab ich keine der 4 Klassen jemals in einem Video gesehen (Falls ich mal einen Hammerer gesehn hab ist es mir nicht aufgefallen, ich finde die sehen dem Eisenbrecher einfach zu ähnlich) und ausser den Designkonzepten hab ich auch sonst nur den Sonnenritter in einem EINZIGEN Screenshot gesehn...und zwar einem der über ein Jahr alt ist. Klar, es ist enttäuschend dass sie die Dinger ankündigen und dann nicht bringen, aaaaber, Designkonzepte anpreisen macht jede Firma...sonst kommt es gar nicht erst zur Bildung einer Community. Wie gesagt, Beta Phase...die Entscheidung was reinkommt und was nicht liegt bei Mythic, und nicht bei den Erwartungshaltungen.


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

> Bei den Elfen der Schwertmeister.....ich wüsste spontan keine Klasse die "besser" dazu geeignet wäre als "Garde" zu dienen.



Also man hätte auch die Phoenixgarde mit hineinnehmen können, finde ich auch vom Stil her besser als Schwertmeister, aber es ist halt schon so festgelegt und es passt auch.



> So bei dem "gestrichenen" Tank......der Sonnenritter ist eigentlich nicht die Wache von Karl Franz, irgenwie passt da eher die Reichsgarde http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Reichsgarde
> Diese sind ja eigentlich die "Leibwächter


Sehe ich acuh so, jedoch könnte man auch die Bihandkämpfer nehmen (meine Lieblingseinheit), da sie ihren Kurfürsten oder demjenigen dem sie gerade verpflichtet sind, mit dem Leben beschützen, komme was wolle. Sie sind die Eliteeinheit unter der Infanterie und würden so auch perfekt hineinpassen und ihr Stil ist auch genial.
Bihandkämpfer-Tabletop


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

Ich weis ja schon, dass 24 Klassen eine sehr schwere Bank sind. Verdammt, nicht mal Blizzard kriegt es mit WoW hin grad mal 8 Klassen auszubalancieren. Allerdings geht es mir auch um den Hintergrund von Warhammer, der mir wichtiger ist als die konkurrenzfähigkeit dieser und jener Klasse. Und wie ich schon sagte, solange Mythic bekannt gibt, dass definitiv irgendein wie auch immer neu designter Tank fürs Imperium nachgeliefert wird (und auch die anderen 3 Karrieren nachgepatcht werden) bin ich auch beruhigt bzw (halbwegs) zufrieden. 

Ich finde nur, man hätte bei den Klassen in der Beschreibung nicht so übertreiben sollen. Eine Kurzbeschreibung und ein bis zwei Bilder hätten da schon gereicht anstatt eine ganze Seite für jede Klasse zu erstellen.

Und klar, Mythic entscheidet und lieber jetzt die Hiobsbotschaften als eine Woche vor der Goldmeldung (ha ha, bei nem Online Spiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Nur, wie oben, hätten sie gasgt, wie bei den Städten, die 4 Klassenplätze werden definitiv auch später (eventuell mit neuen Karrieren) besetzt wäre ich auch nicht ganz so enttäuscht wie jetzt, wo es doch leider so aussieht, als müssten wir eine lange Zeit mit den "unausgewogenen" Seiten leben...


----------



## Moagim (13. Juli 2008)

Bihandkämpfer
Bei denen dürfte der Grund gewesen sein: keine "Vollplatte" und auch kein Schild.

Als Melee DD hätte man sie verwenden können (sinnvoller als der Hexenjäger), nur verwendet kein Melee DD Zweihänder.


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Also Bihandkämpfer tragen Plattenrüstung, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst, ich denke eher, dass du einen Tank meinst/willst der auch vollgepackt mit Rüstung ist und das auch erkennbar ist...Bihandkämpfer tragen die Plattenrüstung, soweit ich weiß unter ihren Kleidern.

EDIT: Schwertmeister tragen eigentlich auch kein Schild, ist nur zur Rationalisierung aller Karrieren, alle müssen Schild tragen können.


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Bihandkämpfer
> Bei denen dürfte der Grund gewesen sein: keine "Vollplatte" und auch kein Schild.
> 
> Als Melee DD hätte man sie verwenden können (sinnvoller als der Hexenjäger), nur verwendet kein Melee DD Zweihänder.



Pff, Schwertmeister tragen auch keine Vollplatte sondern eine Schuppenrüstung. Und vom Hintergrund sind es auch reine Zweihandkämpfer und sie verwenden trotzdem einen Schild in WAR.

Und als Melee-DPS würden sie nicht passen, halt wegen Zweihänder und Rüstung. Dort hätten sich anstelle des Hexenjägers dann uU die Pistoliere (als eine Art Nahkampfschützen) oder die Flagellanten angeboten. Aber ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts passenderes ein...


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Also Flagellanten wäre ja auch mal eine gute Idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hexenjäger ist zwar schon geil, mich stört bloß der Stealth, aber Flagellanten, die prediger der Apokalypse, wahnsinnige Zeloten, die Angst im Imperium verbreiten und neue Anhänger suchen.


----------



## Moagim (13. Juli 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Pff, Schwertmeister tragen auch keine Vollplatte sondern eine Schuppenrüstung. Und vom Hintergrund sind es auch reine Zweihandkämpfer und sie verwenden trotzdem einen Schild in WAR.
> 
> Und als Melee-DPS würden sie nicht passen, halt wegen Zweihänder und Rüstung. Dort hätten sich anstelle des Hexenjägers dann uU die Pistoliere (als eine Art Nahkampfschützen) oder die Flagellanten angeboten. Aber ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts passenderes ein...



Ja eben, dann wären sie wieder "zu gleich" war ja ständig das Argument das die Klassen einzigartig sein sollen.
Zwei "leichte" Tanks wollten sie wohl nicht.

Das mit den Rüstungen bei den DDs scheint ihnen nicht so wichtig gewesen zu sein, der Barbar scheint schon recht gut gepanzert zu sein, auch der WL ist nicht gerade nur in Fell gekleidet. (wobei von dem ja noch nichts bezüglich Spielgrafik zu sehen war) der Hammerträger war auch gut gepanzert, ebenso wie es der Spalta war.
Die Zweihänder waren dann wohl das Aus als DD. gleiches Recht für alle DDs.


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube einfach, dass sie bei 24 bzw jetzt 20 Klassen um ähnlichkeiten nicht herumkommen, Wie schon angemerkt, selbst WoW schafft es nicht mal 8 Klassen ganz unterschiedlich aussehen zu lassen, wie will man dass dann mit jetzt noch 20 schaffen? Es wird dabei definitiv zu ähnlichkeiten unter den einzelnen Klassen kommen - und ich stelle mir auch so das Balancing sehr schwierig vor. Nur, um mal bei den Streichungen zu bleiben - ich hätte lieber die 4 Klassen dringelassen und nachgepatcht als das man später 4 mehr oder weniger neue Klassen in ein laufendes Spiel intergrieren will - so etwas kann nur schief gehen, weswegen man sich wohl lieber damit abfinden muss, dass diese 4 Klassen "verloren" sind...


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Also eigentlich kann man jeden (Bihandkämpfer, Reichsgarde, o.a einen anderen Ritterorden) auf dem Prinzip des Sonnenritters aufbauen, welches auch kein shclechtes ist. Kampfschreie, die Gegner verchlechtern und Gruppen verbessern und allen kann man Schild und Schwert sowie eine Zweihandwaffe geben, da sie alle darin geschult waren/sind. Vom Stil her kommt der Ritter der Reichsgarde edl und stolz und der Bihandkämpfer, abgeklärt  und *cool* rüber, jetzt müsste man nur noch sehen was dem gemeinen Volk eher zusagt.

EDIT: In dem hochgepriesenen Spiel gibt es sogar sage und scheibe 9 Klassen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (13. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Ey, Hühü nichts gegen Federn, das ist das eindeutig beste was mit dem neuen Armeebuch auch den Saatstruppen zu gute kam! Naja und eventuell kann man sie auch durch andere Accessoires ersetzen, aber ie gehören dazu. Pantherritter haben soetwas beispielsweise nicht, aber Sonnenritter, Reichsgarde usw schon, ist halt auch so eine Art markenzeichen, kommt vielleicht nur komsich rüber, aber hat schon Stil.



So grad noch moagims beitrag gelesen und mir die sturmgarde angeschaut. 
Nun den federschmuck  finde ich schon ansprechender. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnert mich an Arreats anlitz aus d2 wem es was sagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun kann mir den ritter des sonnenordens als charackter  im buch oder TT gut vorstellen, aber in WAR passt er irgendwie nicht.
Es ist so er  macht den eindruck das er zu "sauber" zu strahlend ist (sry schwer zu beschreiben).
Finde da nicht die richtigen worte für, allerdings für mich der nichts über seine geschichte im TT weiss wirkt er so.
Irgendwie passt er nicht in WAR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist halt mein eindruck.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@moagim

Hm wirst schon recht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immerhin ist dein wissen über das warhammer universum nciht grad gering.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber er passt wohl auch von der geschichte nicht zu WAR, so ist mein eindruck der hier vermittelt wird. 

Denke er war eine schlechte wahl von anfang an "unüberlegt", was sich jetzt bitter rächt. 

Mythic Entertainment hat auch nicht so leicht mit den klassen. 
Sie können nicht einfach so eine klasse "erfinden" und zurecht biegen wie sie es wollen. Sie haben die pflicht ein stimmiges spiel zu schaffen was sich an die vorlagen zu halten hat.
Bei 24 klassen muss jede klasse/karriere ihren eigenen reiz haben  sonst verschwinden sie mehr oder weniger von der bildfläche.
Was dann kein stimmiges bild mehr wäre  im spiel.
Wenn ich das bedenke wundert es mich nicht das sie die klassen vorerst ausgelassen haben. Auch wenn das "bild" am anfang noch weniger stimmt, besser am anfang als das ganze spiel über. 
Es ist nicht wie in WoW, was ein tolles spiel ist, wo sie paar klassen erstellen die eine bestimmte rolle  erfüllen und sich dann keine sorgen machen müssen ob die spieler diese klassen auch spielen werden, weil es für sie es kein ersatz gibt. (z.b. def tank ist selten kann kein anderer wirklich ersetzen, ausser feral druide das aber auch nicht immer )
Und wer hat nicht schon mal in WoW verzweifelt nen tank/heiler gesucht?
In WAR wird es nicht so eine abhängigkeit einer bestimmten klasse /karriere geben trozdem will man nicht das bestimmte klassen kaum gespielt werden.

Manmchmal muss man sich in die gedanken gänge der entwickler hineinversetzen um argumente wie  "die klassen sind nicht gut /interesannt genug" zu verstehen.
Klar trifft es immer paar spieler die sagen: Hey ich mag/will diese klasse.
Aber jeden kann man nicht glücklich machen so sehr sie es versuchen.
Jetzt muss ich denken warum verschieben sie es dann nicht einfach nach dem motto "its done when its done"?
Nun wie sie schon sagten durch eine weitere verschiebung  würden sie mehr verlieren als durch einen "geschnittenen" content.
Beim verschieben verlieren sie spieler die für warhammer´s erfolg wichtig sind.
Ich denke nicht ein"test" irgendeiner zeitschrift "mehr" dafür sorgt das WAR viele spieler anlockt als die spieler selbst die drüber reden und sich mit anderen, nicht war spielern, austauschen bzw diese erst auf war aufmerksam machen. (mund propaganda)

Die gefällten entscheidungen waren für mythic  bestimmt nicht einfach aber sie mussten sich einfach entscheiden für die beste lösung, die nicht jeden glücklich machen kann.

ähm bin etwas abgewichen ^^ aber musste es mal los werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aneko (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, ich kann mich der partiellen Hysterie nicht ganz anschließen, aber ganz so lässig kann ich das nicht hinnehmen, und loben schon garnicht, denn, mein Gott: Es fehlen 2 Tanks(!) Herrschaftszeiten.

1. Problem:
Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten das erstmal 40 Level gelevelt werden wollen, in Questgebieten die sehr stark voneinander getrennt sind und nur über Warcamps verbunden, über die man rüberportet. Es ist mir z.B auch nicht klar, ob die Chats der Fraktionen übergreifend sind, heißt: Kann man mal schnell einen Chaos-Tank zu den Zwergen ins PVE-Gebiet rufen? Und selbst wenn, wie lang braucht es bis er aufschlägt, denn eine "Portklasse" gibt es nicht.

2. Problem: RvR und Scenarien
Gehen wir mal die Völker klassenweise durch:

Zwerge: Fernkämpfer, Fernheiler, Tank 
*vs*
Greenskins: Fernkämpfer, Fernheiler mit leichter DD Komponeten (Waagh, auch Konterklasse für Caster), Tank 
=> Nicht optimal, aber könnte schlimmer sein, beiden fehlt die Hauptstadt beiden fehlt dergleiche Archetyp.

Imp: Fernkämpfer, Nahkampfheiler, leichter Melee DPS 
*vs* 
Chaos: Fernkämpfer, Fernheiler, Tank, Melee DPS => Schon nicht ganz so schön, aber dadurch das Imp die raidbare Hauptstadt hat stehen die Chancen gut das Tanks aus anderen Völkern dazustoßen

Und hier die in meinen Augen größte Katastrophe:
HE: Fernheiler mit leichter DD Komponenten (auch Konterklasse für Caster), Fernkämpfer in Scharfschützenmanier (SW), Nahkämpfer mit Pet (WL)
*vs*
DE: Fernkämpfer-Stoffi, Nahkampfheiler-Stoffi, leichte Melee-DPS-Stoffi, keine Petklasse

Die DDs die die DE haben sind darauf ausgelegt hohen Schaden über Burst-DMG bzw. über AoE zu machen, dafür fallen sie wie die Fliegen. Das ist auch gut und richtig so, Stein-Schere-Papier. Jeder der mal Wow gespielt hat weiß wie schlecht sich Stoffis gegen einen Beastmaster oder Markmanship durchsetzen können, HE haben beides(!) sinngemäß, und DE auschließlich Stoffis. Und hier haben wir den Gau, die DE wären in höchsten Maße auf Tanks angewiesen, ein Stein wenigstens bei dem ganzen Papier da. Und als ob das nicht genug wäre soll ein Nahkampfheiler der ohnehin schon vor muss, auch noch die Heilung dieser Papiertüten übernehmen.
Das wird nie klappen. 
Die RvR-Zonen und die Scenarien in den Elfengebieten kann man eigentlich vergessen... rauspatchen. Denn kein DE-Spieler der noch alle beieinander hat wird sich das geben und die HE finden keine Gegner.

3. Problem:
Öffentliche Quests:  Wurden stark von Mythic als neues Feature beworben. Nur: ab einer bestimmten Phase schafft man die nicht mehr ohne Tank. D.h. man wird sich in Mischgilden absprechen müssen, das lockere Leveln und der spontane Anschluss oder Zusammenschluss an eine Gruppe kann man auf deutsch vergessen. Oder: Einfach dumm die 1. Phase bei der noch kein Tank nötig ist, abfarmen und auch das war nicht die Idee die hinter ÖQs steckte.

Fazit: Leute, das ist ein MMO*RP*G. Ich bin kein Rollenspieler, aber auch das "WAR is everywhere" war immer ein Schlagwort, Werbeslogan, Zugpferd bei Mythic. Und selbst mir als Nicht-RP'ler schlägt sich die Stirn in Falten wenn ich so einen eingebildeten HE sehe. 
Weg.
Aber noch viel schwerer wiegt das die Klassenzusammenstellungen nicht mehr stimmen. Jedes MMO das ich kenne ist so aufgebaut: Vorne Tanks, hinten Heiler und irgendwo die Damagedealer. Und Mythic hat auch hier wieder lauthals verkündet, das Tanks auch im PVP eine Rolle spielen werden. 
Weg.
Fehlt eine Komponente gänzlich bricht die Idee zusammen und das Geschwafel das wäre aus Balancegründen passiert, will mir überhaupt nicht einleuchten. Das müßte eigentlich jeder MMO-Spieler sofort erkennen und sofort sein Veto einlegen.

Ich sehe Warhammer noch nicht am Ende, mich betrifft es auch nicht direkt das ich ohnehin Chaos spielen wollte, und die Chaoten sind ja in jeder Hinsicht fein raus.

Aber ich kann das nicht so locker nehmen, Mythic hat heftig die Werbetrommel gerührt und jetzt wo die Technik nicht mehr hinterherkommt, womit man immer rechnen muss, ist das alles garnicht mehr so wichtig und wird schon klappen und ist immern noch great. Mark äußert sich als würden sich einige "ächt anstellen", "WarHammer ist nicht HammerWar", ja, aber "Stoffitütenhammer" sollte es auch nicht sein.
Und das ist es eigentlich was mich stört: Nicht das das alles nicht so geklappt hat wie gedacht, sondern wie es kommuniziert wird.

Ich finds schade das die Dunkelelfen die als fiese Bösewichter die ganze Sache erst angezettelt haben, jetzt wie Witzfiguren da stehen. Und v.a.: Diese ganze PappPappPapp nehme ich nicht mehr voll! Mbj kann sich in den US-Foren ausbreiten, ich guck mir an wie es zum Release ausschaut und entscheide dann, aber der Mann ist mir höchsten Maße nicht vertrauenswürdig - und ich les den Gammel nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

> Und hier die in meinen Augen größte Katastrophe:
> HE: Fernheiler mit leichter DD Komponenten (auch Konterklasse für Caster), Fernkämpfer in Scharfschützenmanier (SW), Nahkämpfer mit Pet (WL)
> vs
> DE: Fernkämpfer-Stoffi, Nahkampfheiler-Stoffi, leichte Melee-DPS-Stoffi, keine Petklasse



Du hattest noch den Schwertmeister vergessen =) , aber das würde in deinem Beispiel ja noch einen derberen Schlag verpassen. 

So wie du es beschreibst ist es wirklich verheerend. Es mag sein das es so kommen wird, dennoch steht es nicht fest.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass viele die jetzt beispielsweise einen Gardisten oder Choppa spielen wollten zu einem Tank greifen und wenn sie merken, oh man hier werd ich ja überhaupt nicht gebraucht, daraufhin in ein gebiet gehen in dem der Mangel besteht, also zu den Dunkelelfen.

Des Weiteren werden viele Freunde/Gilden gemeinsam starten und Gebiete bereisen, wodurch es einen Mischmasch gibt, welcher die Lappalie relativieren würde.

Worauf du abzielst, ist eher das es in der Tier 1 Zone zu deinem vorgestelltn Problem kommt, da man dort denke ich nocht nicht so den Kontakt zu den anderen findet, da man erst ab Level bzw. Rang 7 in die jeweiligen Hauptstädte gehen hätte können, ich weiß natürlich nicht wie es derzeit aussieht.



> Kann man mal schnell einen Chaos-Tank zu den Zwergen ins PVE-Gebiet rufen?


´Das verstehe ich leider irgendwie nicht ganz, bin wahrsceinlich schon zu müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allgemein zu den Chats: Ich denke es wird eine Möglichkeit geben den größten Teil der Meute erreichen zu können auf Grund von Belagerungen ect., wobei hier am besten ein DAoC-Spieler etwas zu sagen könnte.


----------



## BoldarBlood (13. Juli 2008)

im startposting steckt aber sehr viel fanboy patos drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal im ernst, mythic hat versucht in 2,5 jahren ein mmog zu entwickeln und hat aktiv mit den hauptstädten als DAS große feature geworben. das sie jetzt den release rushen ist doch mehr als lächerlich. das ist quasi das eingeständnis, das sie versagt haben. 
grade so ein gravierender einschnitt zeigt doch, das es dem game zum release an allem möglichen fehlen wird und viele schlecht ausgearbeitete punkte beinhalten wird. in meinen augen steuern die mit einem irren speed auf eine betonmauer zu und geben dabei nochmal kräftig gas.


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

Nun ja, mich interessiert nach einer weiteren Nacht jetzt eh eher, ob die fehlenden Archetypen überhaupt noch ins Spiel eingebaut werden. Ob das jetzt die angekündigten Klassen sind oder neue ist mir da erstmal mehr egal als noch gestern. Also zB ob es irgendwann einen wie auch immer gearteten Dunkelefen Tank geben wird (sei es jetzt die schwarze Garde, der Henker oder sonst wer) oder eine Zwergen Melee-DPS Klasse usw.

Mir ist es mittlerweile ja auch egal, ob ich einen Ritter des Sonnenorden, einen Reichsgardisten oder einen Bihandkämpfer spiele, solange ichnur einen menschlichen Tank spielen kann und nicht zwangsweise auf den Eisenbrecher ausweichen muss (und nebenbei die ersten paar Level nicht mit meiner Gilde spielen kann)


----------



## Panador (13. Juli 2008)

@Videos von den Klassen - ja, auf den Punkt hatt ich noch gedacht, aber um den Post nicht noch zu verlängern rausgelassen. Ja, in Videos hat man glaub ich nicht viel von den Klassen gesehen, aber afaik hat man auch nicht jede andere Klasse gesehen und die sind jetzt doch im Spiel. Mir gings zb bei "versprochen" darum, dass die Klassen großmächtig enthüllt wurden, auf der Homepage ne eigene Sektion hatten etc., und der BG zb wurde in dem Video hier von Paul http://youtube.com/watch?v=BS7Y7T3thD4 wie üblich angepriesen.

Choppa - http://youtube.com/watch?v=S8Ug5F64SjU
Hammerer - http://youtube.com/watch?v=p_YE-ZbJaME
Knight nix ingame gefunden
BG ebenso

Wie gesagt, verstehe die Entscheidung schon, rational betrachtet, aber.... puh... ich koch doch noch ein wenig unter der Oberfläche quasi. Wenn jetzt noch eine schlechte Nachricht kommt... wird stark übers Stornieren der Bestellung nachgedacht.
@mein Punkt, dass weniger Leute DE, Elfen etc. spielen werden, glaub ich schon, dass das eintritt, seh's an mir. Hatte die Präferenz Chaos Magus, andere Möglichkeiten die ich mir absolut ernsthaft überlegt habe Sorceress oder Disciple of Khaine... Inzwischen siehts aber so aus, dass ich die Klassen wenn schon als Twink spielen werde, wenn sie mich in der Open Beta wirklich überzeugen. Als Main will ich einfach nen Char der ne Hauptstadt hat, mit den Twinks brauch ich eh um einiges länger beim Leveln, bis dahin haben sie's hoffentlich geschafft die Städte zu integrieren... Aber nen Twink spielt man eben nicht so intensiv wie nen Main. Wenns dem Großteil derjenigen die zwischen den Rassen schwankten so geht... wird der Dunkelelfen bzw Ork etc. Mangel eintreten imo. Man kann ja deren RvR-Kampagnen auch zocken wenn man ner anderen Rasse angehört.

Bei ner WoW-Hauptstadt wärs mir wurst, spiel ich eben von Undercity aus als zb von Ogrimmar. Aber grade die Hauptstädte wurden ja dermaßen gepusht, interessant und vor allem wichtig gemacht, dass das nun 4 Völkern fehlt... puh... Dass es da gar keine anderen Lösungen gegeben hätte. zb: die Städte auf niedrigstem Level ins Spiel stellen, nochn bißchen polieren und nicht für RvR freischalten. So sind sie vielleicht nicht great und awesome, aber sie sind da.... Wenn ne Stadt fertig ist: Event -> hunderte NPCs fallen ein, die Stadt wird zerstört, dann für ne zeitlang zu großen Teilen geschlossen während die "neue" Version der Stadt ins Spiel gepatcht wird. Da, einfachere Lösung, vielleicht nicht die beste, aber imo besser als die Städte ganz rauszulassen. So steht man dann nich vor nem Tor "Du darfs' hier nisch rein!"


----------



## Torrance (13. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben und danke für diese Infos. Ich konnte mir auch nicht Vorstellen das Mythic die Städte mit einem Bezahl-Addon "nachpatch". Ich habe genug und lange DAoC gespielt (spiele es wieder) und glaube ich werde kaum ein anderes MMO als von Mythic spielen. Sicher sind sie nicht gottähnlich (wie man immer andere Firmen und Spiele hinstellen möchte) aber es gibt eines was andere Spiele bei mir noch nicht erreicht haben: JAHRELANGER Spielspass.

Und ich oute mich hiermit:

ICH BIN EIN MYTHICFANBOY UND FREUE MICH AUF WARHAMMER !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Long

Torrance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (13. Juli 2008)

Aneko, was du schreibst ist natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber du übersiehst ein oder zwei Dinge:

Warum sollte eine Situation entstehen, die mal eben einen Tank in diesem oder jenem Gebiet benötigt, ohne dass dieser hin kommt? 
Ich formuliere die Frage mal um...Wann braucht unbedingt bestimmte Archetypen in W.A.R?


-In Szenarien...gut, dass ist das Geringste Problem...die Anmeldung für die Scenarios funktioniert ähnlich der für die Blizzard Battlegrounds...anmelden, und sobald es losgeht wirst du hineingeportet, ergo ist niemand so schmlimm Ortsgebunden.

-Public Quests...Public Quests bieten eine Motivation in ein bestimmtes Gebiet zu kommen...nämlich den Loot. Ergo wird ein Teil der Spieler auf entsprechende Hinweise im Chat sich auch PQs ansehen, die nicht in ihren Startgebieten stattfinden. Des weiteren ist es keineswegs so, dass bestimmte Archetypen absolut zwingend sein werden (Ok, die Gruppe sollte zumindest dmg machen und sich heilen können, aber das kann nach wie vor jedes Volk) ... dafür sind PQs auch gar nicht ausgelegt. Vergiss folgendes nicht...wie nimmt man an einer PQ teil? Man betritt das Gebiet und ist automatisch dabei...das darfst du dir nicht wie einen WoW Raid vorstellen, wo sich alles um Wohl und Wehe eines Spielers (Des Maintanks) dreht, sondern es ist nicht viel anders als eine normale Quest...nur ist sie so umfangreich, dass es eine grössere ANzahl von Spielern braucht, um sie bewältigen zu können. Wie die Bossfights der PQs aussehen wissen wir noch nicht...aber auch die sind meines Erachtens nicht so ausgelegt, dass man zwingend Tanks oder Melee DDs braucht.

-Beim Stürmen von Festungen, und ähnlichen grossen open RvR Schlachten
Solche Aktionen werden fast immer von Gilden oder Allianzen ausgehen, oder es sind ganze Gilden oder Allianzen im Verlauf der Schlacht daran beteiligt. Und wenn mein Guild Leader im Chat schreibt, "Moschta Jungz! Da geht Hölle ab in da Dark Elf T3...Attackz mit da ganze WAAAAAGH!" (Ja er spielt nen Greenskin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*g* ) Dann kommt von mir sicher kein "Och ne lass mal, das ist so weit weg" ^^

Überall sonst, in Open RvR Begegnungen (1on1) oder ähnlichem kannst du nicht erwarten dass dir immer ein Tank/Melee zur Seite steht. Nochmal zur Erinnerung...jede Klasse in W.A.R kann kämpfen.


Natürlich ist es keine wohlwollend aufgenommene Entscheidung diese Klassen rauszunehmen,...und ich hoffe stark, dass sie diese Archetypen (nicht unbedingt diese Klassen) für die entsprechenden Völker nachreichen werden...was ich aber sagen will ist, dass es kein Beinbruch in der Grössenordnung einer Querschnittslähmung ist...vielerorts wird ja so geschrieben, als ob durch den Wegfall von 4 Klassen das Spiel am Ende wäre.


@ BoldarBlood....wenn Fanboy bedeutet, dass ich von diesem Spiel, und der Firma die es entwickelt eine Menge halte, und dass ich mir durch die teilweise Untergangsstimmung hier im Forum nicht die Laune darauf verderben lasse, dass ich weiterhin versuche, aufgebrachte Gemüter zu beruhigen indem ich Fakten sammle und aufbereite (Zu Durchaltereden gehört immer ein bisschen Pathos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ...ja, dann bin ich ein W.A.R Fanboy.
Wenn Fanboy bedeutet, dass man jede negative Meldung über ein anderes Spiel zum Anlass nimmt sich vor Freunde anzupinkeln, und aus den eigenen Foren, in denen die Community zum Grossteil aus Forentrollen besteht und sich gegenseitig mit Arsenal - Flames überhäuft herauskriecht, um Leuten die es gewagt haben, über den Tellerand des Gottes der MMOs zu blicken...dann bin ich keiner. Und schau dich in den Posts um...sowas findet man hier leider viel zu oft.


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Situation entstehen, die mal eben einen Tank in diesem oder jenem Gebiet benötigt, ohne dass dieser hin kommt?
> Ich formuliere die Frage mal um...Wann braucht unbedingt bestimmte Archetypen in W.A.R?
> 
> Natürlich ist es keine wohlwollend aufgenommene Entscheidung diese Klassen rauszunehmen,...und ich hoffe stark, dass sie diese Archetypen (nicht unbedingt diese Klassen) für die entsprechenden Völker nachreichen werden...was ich aber sagen will ist, dass es kein Beinbruch in der Grössenordnung einer Querschnittslähmung ist...vielerorts wird ja so geschrieben, als ob durch den Wegfall von 4 Klassen das Spiel am Ende wäre.




Wie ich schon mehrfach schrieb, eine Querschnittslähmung oder gar ein Ende des Spiels ist es nicht und so akzeptiere ich das ja auch. 

Und zur Frage, wozu braucht man die Archetypen:
Fürs spielerische sind die für jedes Volk im Prinzip wirklich nicht nötig - will man einen Tannk muss man sich jetzt halt einen Eisenbrecher besorgen. Allerdings war es eine sehr starke Rollenspielkomponente und eine rein Imperiumsorientierte RP Gilde mit Ambitionen, dennoch am RVR aktiv teilzunehmen muss dann jetzt entweder einschnitte gegen die Auserkorenen des Chaos inKauf nehmen, oder halt aus die Zwergen bzw Hochelfentanks zurückgreifen.
Und, auch das sagte ich schon, jetzt wo sie sich so stark auf die Gebiete Imperium vs Chaos zum Release konzentrieren ist er eine sehr merkwürdige Entscheidung, gerade eine Imperiumkarriere zu streichen. Wenn der Sonnenritter, wie bisher zwischen den Zeilen lesbar war eigentlich nicht das Problem war, sonder der schwarze Gardist, hätten sie lieben den Schwertmeister zurückstellen sollen, auch schon um die Paarungen so im Gleichgewicht zu halten...


----------



## Patso (13. Juli 2008)

naja ich find das mit den klassen eigentlich net so toll weil auf den ork spalta hab ich mich echt gefreut und wen der jetzt erst später kommt hmm... auch net so toll aber vill kommter ja trozdem noch weil s steht ja noch nix fest und wenner net kommt gibts vielleicht irgendwann mal n ersatz für ( ne klasse die vielleicht noch viel besser ist ) 

die sache mit den  hauptstädten is für mich net so schlimm da ich als "normaler" spieler die eh erst ende 2010 sehen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nunja dann werd ich mal schauen was es sonst noch für gute klassen gibt... ( chaosbarbar sieht ja auch ganz spannend aus ;D ) 

hoffentlich verschieben die das spiel nich trozdem weil das wär wirklich ärgerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf jeden fall werden wir alle bestimmt n haufen spaß mit dem spiel haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hoff ich )


----------



## Jaimewolf (13. Juli 2008)

Der Thread ist wirklich gute Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es war nach all den Äusserungen von Mythic und den folgenden Diskussionsthreads mehr als nötig die Informationen zusammenzufassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazega (13. Juli 2008)

Wirklich sehr schön und informativ geschrieben, nur zu schade dass sich bereits jetzt die schlechten rezessionen bei Amazon zu sammeln scheinen ala "Am ende werden nurnoch 2 Völker spielbar sein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (13. Juli 2008)

Amazon sollte die Rezensionen eh erst ab 1-2 Tage nach Release einer Sache möglich machen. Egal ob bei Büchern,Spielen oder Filmen,es ist einfach lächerlich,wenn die Leute anhand von Vorabinfos 2 Jahre vor Release ihre Meinung kundtun.


----------



## SirDamatadore (13. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Der Thread ist wirklich gute Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da wird sich Mythic aber sicher freuen, die Laune der Fans und begeisterten ist ungebrochen hoch. Man muss sich mit Respekt vor euch verneigen, ihr schaft es doch tatsächlich aus der schlechtesten Nachricht noch etwas Positives abzunehmen. Den Hype vor dem Start hochzuhalten sollte bei Warhammer und besonders bei Buffed funktionieren. Weil jeden Tag Stunde über Stunde alle Inormationen sammeln ausarbeiten und beantworten und das sogar am WE wo die meisten mit RL oder zocken beschäftigt sind, ist schon bwunderswert.

Hier gibt es Menschen die ihre Freizeit damit verbringen die Werbetrommel für ein Spiel zu drehen und das machen sie Ehrenamtlich. Den Lohn für das ganze haben die Leute in Form eines Gartenzauns vorgestern von Mythic erhalten, eine volle Breitseite in die Fresse. Was mit AoC auf den Markt gekommen ist war schon hart an der Grenze aber was Mythic da macht verdient nicht die Arbeit die sich hier einige machen.

In dem Sinne, haltet durch und macht weiter so. Hoffentlich werdet ihr auch belohnt wenn es dann beim Start losgehen kann.


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Da wird sich Mythic aber sicher freuen, die Laune der Fans und begeisterten ist ungebrochen hoch. Man muss sich mit Respekt vor euch verneigen, ihr schaft es doch tatsächlich aus der schlechtesten Nachricht noch etwas Positives abzunehmen. Den Hype vor dem Start hochzuhalten sollte bei Warhammer und besonders bei Buffed funktionieren. Weil jeden Tag Stunde über Stunde alle Inormationen sammeln ausarbeiten und beantworten und das sogar am WE wo die meisten mit RL oder zocken beschäftigt sind, ist schon bwunderswert.
> 
> Hier gibt es Menschen die ihre Freizeit damit verbringen die Werbetrommel für ein Spiel zu drehen und das machen sie Ehrenamtlich. Den Lohn für das ganze haben die Leute in Form eines Gartenzauns vorgestern von Mythic erhalten, eine volle Breitseite in die Fresse. Was mit AoC auf den Markt gekommen ist war schon hart an der Grenze aber was Mythic da macht verdient nicht die Arbeit die sich hier einige machen.
> 
> In dem Sinne, haltet durch und macht weiter so. Hoffentlich werdet ihr auch belohnt wenn es dann beim Start losgehen kann.



Lese ich da leichen Sarkasmus raus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal um realistisch zu bleiben. Auch andere MMOs haben viel vor dem Start weggekürzt oder erst später ins Spiel gebracht. Mythic hat halt den Fehler gemacht zu viel zu leichtfertig und vollmundig anzupreisen. Dadurch kommt beim Wegfall diese Dinge einfach eine größere Frust- und Enttäuschungswelle auf.

Und so gesehen, das Spiel wird durch diese Änderungen jetzt nicht in seiner Spielmachanik schlechter, es fehl halt "nur" ein Teil. Wobei ich ja auch von der Gameplay Front nicht immer rosiges gehört habe. Hier muss man auf den Fall der NDA und die ersten seriösen und unabhängigen Beta-Berichte warten...


----------



## Hühü1 (13. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Da wird sich Mythic aber sicher freuen, die Laune der Fans und begeisterten ist ungebrochen hoch. Man muss sich mit Respekt vor euch verneigen, ihr schaft es doch tatsächlich aus der schlechtesten Nachricht noch etwas Positives abzunehmen. Den Hype vor dem Start hochzuhalten sollte bei Warhammer und besonders bei Buffed funktionieren. Weil jeden Tag Stunde über Stunde alle Inormationen sammeln ausarbeiten und beantworten und das sogar am WE wo die meisten mit RL oder zocken beschäftigt sind, ist schon bwunderswert.
> 
> Hier gibt es Menschen die ihre Freizeit damit verbringen die Werbetrommel für ein Spiel zu drehen und das machen sie Ehrenamtlich. Den Lohn für das ganze haben die Leute in Form eines Gartenzauns vorgestern von Mythic erhalten, eine volle Breitseite in die Fresse. Was mit AoC auf den Markt gekommen ist war schon hart an der Grenze aber was Mythic da macht verdient nicht die Arbeit die sich hier einige machen.
> 
> In dem Sinne, haltet durch und macht weiter so. Hoffentlich werdet ihr auch belohnt wenn es dann beim Start losgehen kann.



Nun werbetrommel schlagen ist etwas hm "übertrieben" finde ich. (ok bei manchen stimmt es schon^^)
Die nachricht ist alles andere als schön trozdem versuchen die meisten diese entscheidung nachzuvollziehen anstatt zu flamen.
Flames ändern leider nichts an der situation, sonst würde ich am meisten flamen ^^.
Aber wenn du schon sagst das WAR sich mehr geleistet hat (negativ gemeint) als AoC muss ich dir wiedersprechen. 
Funcom hat viel bersprochen und nicht mit einen wort erwähnt das es nicht im spiel sein wird.
Da bin ich froh das mythic entertainment schon früh genug gesagt hat was sache ist und die leute sich nach dem fall der NDA anschauen können was wirklich sache ist.
Im moment hat mythic wohl viel ansehen bei den fan´s verloren, trozdem ist man froh das sie wenigstens früh genug vom release mit offenen karten spielen und  sich jetzt jeder noch entscheiden kann ob er WAR kauft.

Wen mythic das beim release das rein packt was zu dem zeitpunkt bekannt ist (3 verschiedene gebiete 3x T1 bis T4, 2 hauptstädte, 20 klassen, alle dungeons und szenarien/bg´s) ist es viel mehr als AoC oder WoW zum release geboten haben.

Ahja "nur" 2 städte ....nu die meisten haben sie noch nicht gesehen.....ich kann nur sagen das die städte wirklich toll sind und gigantisch wenn man sie mit WoW vergleicht. Man wird sich garantiert nicht über die ersten monate  an städten satt sehen können.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. Juli 2008)

> The two capital cities are just the first two capital cities. Other cities will absolutely be done and put into the game post-launch once we see how all things shake out when we launch.



Ich werde für das Spiel absolut bezahlen sobald ich gesehen habe wie sich alles so auswirkt nach dem Start. Ja, ehrlich. Versprochen.

Hm, Schade, dass die Logik anscheinend nur in eine Richtung funktioniert...


----------



## Zachrid (13. Juli 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Lese ich da leichen Sarkasmus raus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja und das ist das Problem. 
Mythic hat sich viel zu sehr mit den Dingen herum gewedelt, die sie idealerweise drin haben wollten. Ich finde auch, dass die Stellungnahmen nicht mehr als ein 'Glätten der Wogen' ist. Es bleibt dabei, dass sie es nicht geschafft haben, dass vorgenommene Pensum bis zum Releasetermin zu schaffen - ganz egal wer diesen Termin nun gesetzt hat. 

Es ist eine Sache zu sagen _"Ihr Auto hat eine Klimaanlage und eine Einparkhilfe, wenn Sie es bei uns abholen"_ um dann später zurückzurudern und zu sagen, dass man Einparkhilfe und Klimaanlage nachreicht. Eine Andere Sache ist es von Anfang an zu sagen, dass man einige Monate nach dem Autokauf kostenlos die Klimaanlage und die Einparkhilfe umsonst eingebaut bekommt. Ersteres macht den Eindruck, als wäre der ganze Wange übereilt zusammengeschustert, das zweite wirkt hingegen danach, dass man sich sehr viel Zeit für das eigentliche Auto nimmt, dann die Klimaanlage in in Ruhe einbaut und schließlich die Parkhilfe. (Add: Ok der vergleich hinkt etwas, aber ich denke man versteht was ich sagen will.)

Man muss bedenken, dass Mythic offensichtlich auch viel Zeit und Geld in den Content gesteckt hat der beim Release nicht kommt. Und das bedeutet, hätte man eine "Content-Kürzung" früher vorhergesehen, hätte man die Arbeit die man in den fehlenden Content gesteckt hat in den Content stecken können, der jetzt (vermutlich) in Windeseile releasefertig gemacht wird. Und jeder, der nun behaupten möchte, dass die Entwickler bei Mythic _nicht_ gerade am wie blöd rotieren sind um das Spiel rechtzeitig spielbar zu machen: 
Sie sind in der Betaphase, so viel sollte sich eigentlich nicht mehr ändern. Alle Features des Spieles die Angekündigt wurden sollten _eigentlich_ bereits fertig sein. Darüber hinaus sagen sie, dass einige Sachen im Release definitiv nicht dabei sein werden, haben aber keinen festen Releasetermin genannt. 





Ferox21 schrieb:


> Und so gesehen, das Spiel wird durch diese Änderungen jetzt nicht in seiner Spielmachanik schlechter, es fehl halt "nur" ein Teil. Wobei ich ja auch von der Gameplay Front nicht immer rosiges gehört habe. Hier muss man auf den Fall der NDA und die ersten seriösen und unabhängigen Beta-Berichte warten...


Ja, aber es ist featurearmer als angekündigt. An der Spielmechanik "Schlage Gegner solange bis er tot ist und kassiere XP und Loot dafür" ändert sich sicher nichts... auf der anderen Seite, welches MMORPG funktioniert nicht so? Es geht hier mehr um die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, die das Spiel bietet einen Gegner totzuschlagen... und davon fehlen einige.


----------



## AltathirChris (13. Juli 2008)

hi

ich find jetzt mittlerweile auch nichmehr so schlimm und nach dem was ich hier gelesen hab wird WAR ne geile community haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*freufreufreu*


----------



## SirDamatadore (13. Juli 2008)

@hühü

Hast du das Interview in der Buffed 05-06 08 gelesen?

Ich finde das es schon ein grasser Unterschied zu dem ist was die jetzt angekündigt haben, drum auch der Vergleich mit dem Gartenzaun.

Edit

Beim Flamen gebe ich dir Recht, wir müssen das beste draus machen. Man kann jetzt heulen und kotzen, nur leider ändert es an der Situation leider nicht. Also das beste draus machen und schauen was passiert.


----------



## Verjigorm76 (13. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, dass Mythic zwei Dinge zum Verhängnis geworden sind:

1. Städte

Für mich war von Anfang an klar, dass das von Mythic angestrebte Konzept höchst problematisch sein wird. Auf jedem Server wird es eine unterschiedliche Bevölkerungsdichte zwischen beiden Fraktionen geben. Dazu noch ein Ungleichgewicht zwischen den 6 Rassen. Ein "dreigleisiges Balancing", ventuell sogar gepusht von möglichen Buffs für unterlegene Rassen etc., schien für mich von Anfang an ein naives, nicht durchzuführendes Uterfangen.
Daher ist für mich die Orientierung zu nur einr Hauptstadt eine folgerichtige Entscheidung, die getroffen werden musste, um nicht reihenweise Spieler zu fustrieren, die -ohne Eigenverschulden- einen Server ausgewählt haben, in dem ihre Rassenwahl im Endeffekt zum Nachteil wirkt. 
Daher halte ich auch die Idee, die Städte nachträglich einzuführen, für problematish. Wenn ein neues Paar eingeführt wird, werden sich alle darauf stürzen und man hat das "Problem" weiter nach hinten geschoben, da sich dann nur die Wenigsten noch für die "alten" Städte interessieren.
Interessant wird der Zeitpunkt, nachdem der Run auf das dritte Stadtpaar abgeebt ist. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt muß Mythic neuen Content zur Verfügung stellen, der erneut "ein" übergeordnetes Ziel in den Mittelpunkt stellt, da die "dreigleisige" Variante nicht funktionieren wird.
Mythic hat dieses Problem aus meiner Sicht frühzeitig erkannt und eingesehen, dass sie das Problem nicht lösen können und ebenso wenig neuen Content haben zu Beginn, um langfristig den Fokus vom vorhandenen Ungleichgewicht abzulenken.
Für mich hat eher einen schlechten Beigeschmack, dass Mythic die Illusion des dreigleisigen Balancings so lange aufrecht gehalten hat. Aber das würde ich ja auch nicht anders machen. Wenige Monate vor dem Start mit diesen News herauszukommen ist natürlich weniger schlimm, als von Anfang an einzugestehen, dass man sich mit einer Grundidee verzockt hat.
Dass dieser Marketing-Schachzug aufgeht, sieht man ja an der vielfachen positiven Resonanz in diesem Thread.

2. Klassen

Wie schon von anderen angemerkt, hatte WAR mit 24 Klassen eine erheblich größere Zahl an Klassen, als die 9 vorhandenen Klassen, die z.b. ein WoW bietet. Stimmt das wirklich? Nein, da es bei WoW 3 doch recht unterschiedliche Talentvarianten gibt. Somit stehen ca. 27 auszubalancierende Archetypen den 24 Klassen von WAR gegenüber. Zum Zeitpunkt der Entwicklung der Grundklassen also kein goßer Unterschied und somit ein durchaus realistisches Unterfangen.
Mythic war aber scheinbar mit der Unterschiedlichkeit der einzelnen Klassen "in sich selbst" nicht zufrieden und wollte die LotR-Anfangs Problematik "Mein Waffenmeister spielt sich genau wie Deiner" umgehen. Somit haben sie auf die mmo-bewährte Talentspezifizierung innerhalb der Klasse zurückgegriffen und jeder Klasse 3 Entwicklungspfade zur Verfügung gestellt. Damit explodiert das Balancing von 24 auf 72(!) Archetypen. Bei 72 unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen sind wohl all zu offensichtliche Überschneidungen/Annäherungen nicht zu vermeiden.
Daher ist eine Reduktion der Klassen eigentlich eine zu begrüßende Entscheidung, die dem Balancing garantiert gut tun wird. Und mal ehrlich, auch 60 Archetypen zu balancen wird schon schwer genug. Ich denke, dass die zuständigen Entwickler bei Mythic schlaflose Nächte haben, seit die Entscheidung "pro Talentbäume" gefallen ist.

Aufgrund dieser beiden Entwicklungen sind die nun verkündeten Entscheidungen von Mythic keine wirkliche Überraschung aus meiner Sicht. Man kann nun mal keinen "Messias" programmieren. Ich hoffe, dass der Content, der nach all der visionären Augenwischerei übrig bleibt, uns ein stärkeres, besser ausbalanciertes Spielerlebnis bieten wird, als die naive Wunschvorstellung, die uns die Entwickler über Monate/Jahre in Aussicht gestellt haben.

In diesem Sinne: Willkommen in der MMO-Realität liebe WAR-Community! Mythic ist da wohl schon etwas länger...aber hat es nicht verraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltathirChris (13. Juli 2008)

irgendwie hast du ja recht verjigorm^^


----------



## Ilunadin (13. Juli 2008)

Mir persönlich geht es nicht darum nicht meine Wunschklasse spielen zu können.Ich wollte eben einen ORK DD spielen...keinen Chaosbarbaren,oder irgendeine Elfe.

Und solange es das nicht gibt,habe ich auch keine Lust auf WAR.

Aber die "OMG ES IST AUS!!!!" Probleme hast du gut erfasst




Edit: also diese zu dem Thema mit den  Archegruppen....24 Klassen sind genug Vielfalt...bin mir da nicht sicher,ob Mythic sich die Messlatte im Eifer des "WIR STÜRZEN WOW"-Wahns nicht übernommen aht.


----------



## Gramarye (13. Juli 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Edit: also diese zu dem Thema mit den  Archegruppen....24 Klassen sind genug Vielfalt...bin mir da nicht sicher,ob Mythic sich die Messlatte im Eifer des "WIR STÜRZEN WOW"-Wahns nicht übernommen aht.



war des nicht so, dass Mythic gleich gesagt hat, sie wollen wow nicht unbedingt stürzen, sondern einfach nur ein geiles mmo machen??


----------



## Eratur (13. Juli 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Edit: also diese zu dem Thema mit den  Archegruppen....24 Klassen sind genug Vielfalt...bin mir da nicht sicher,ob Mythic sich die Messlatte im Eifer des "WIR STÜRZEN WOW"-Wahns nicht übernommen aht.




Mythic hat NIE, mit nur einem Wort erwähnt das sie WoW Stürzen, oder gar ihnen Konkurenz machen wollen. Also bitte nicht, eine solche aussage in den Raum werfen. 

mfg

Brazk


----------



## Zachrid (13. Juli 2008)

Verjigorm76 schrieb:


> Wenige Monate vor dem Start mit diesen News herauszukommen ist natürlich weniger schlimm, als von Anfang an einzugestehen, dass man sich mit einer Grundidee verzockt hat.


Jein. "Was man verspricht muss man auch halten" - ist hier der Knackpunkt. Hätte Mythic ein RvR-MMORPG angekündigt, dass viele Klassen enthält, die den Einheiten-Typen aus Warhammer ähneln, wäre dieses Problem niemals aufgekommen... auch wenn sie früh genug eine Aussage wie "Wir gedenken 24 Klassen mit je drei 'Talentbäumen' zu machen" abändert hätten, mit einem Satz wie "Im Laufe der Entwicklung hat sich gezeigt, dass es unpraktikabel ist 24 (72) Klassen (...) So machen wir für jedes Volke 4 Klassen, die ähnlich untereinander sind". (Laut Gerüchten soll es sogar so sein, aber ich gebe nichts auf Gerüchte.) Vielleicht hätte es dann Geschrei in den passenden Foren gegeben, aber das wäre bis zum Release dann wieder verflogen - schließlich wäre das Spiel in einer Entwicklungsphase gewesen in der man solche Probleme adressiert. 

Sonst stimme ich Dir aber zu, Mythic hat sich zu viel vorgenommen und zulange mit dem was sie "machen wollen" herum gewedelt und nicht früh genug zugegeben, dass sie es nicht schaffen könnten.





> Verjigorm


Du bist zu früh, die Goblinisierung hat ja noch nicht mal eingesetzt, bis zur nächsten Plage haben wir sicher noch 500 Jahre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Juli 2008)

@verjigorm
das mist den Klassen ist so nicht ganz richtig. Durch die Talentpfade in WAR sind nur andere Ausprägungen des Archetypen möglich. Du kannst aber durch die Telentpfade keine andere Richtung euinschlagen als dein Archetyp ermöglicht. So bleiben die von anfang an 24 verschiedenen Klassen ihrer Rolle treu.


----------



## sceezy (13. Juli 2008)

@verjigorm...gehört nich hier rein,aber hattest du ma nen tank auf kaz´goroth....wunder mich nur über den namen^^


----------



## BoldarBlood (13. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Nun werbetrommel schlagen ist etwas hm "übertrieben" finde ich. (ok bei manchen stimmt es schon^^)
> Die nachricht ist alles andere als schön trozdem versuchen die meisten diese entscheidung nachzuvollziehen anstatt zu flamen.
> Flames ändern leider nichts an der situation, sonst würde ich am meisten flamen ^^


was sollte schwer daran sein es "nachzuvollziehen"? mythic hat sich maßlos überschätzt und schlecht geplant. jetzt hat EA eine frist gesetzt und mythic muß fleißig content abwerfen, damit ihr heißluftballon weiterfliegen kann - ein echter rohrkrepierer, wie man es schon von unzähligen anderen mmogs kennt.


----------



## Sempai02 (13. Juli 2008)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> was sollte schwer daran sein es "nachzuvollziehen"? mythic hat sich maßlos überschätzt und schlecht geplant. jetzt hat EA eine frist gesetzt und mythic muß fleißig content abwerfen, damit ihr heißluftballon weiterfliegen kann - ein echter rohrkrepierer, wie man es schon von unzähligen anderen mmogs kennt.



Bist du da selsbt draufgekommen oder hat dir dein Papi (Lori?) dabei geholfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Juli 2008)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> mythic hat sich maßlos überschätzt und schlecht geplant. jetzt hat EA eine frist gesetzt


Quelle?


BoldarBlood schrieb:


> ein echter rohrkrepierer, wie man es schon von unzähligen anderen mmogs kennt.


Glaskugel?


BoldarBlood schrieb:


> BoldarBlood


Wolle Rose kaufen?


----------



## SirDamatadore (13. Juli 2008)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> was sollte schwer daran sein es "nachzuvollziehen"? mythic hat sich maßlos überschätzt und schlecht geplant. jetzt hat EA eine frist gesetzt und mythic muß fleißig content abwerfen, damit ihr heißluftballon weiterfliegen kann - ein echter rohrkrepierer, wie man es schon von unzähligen anderen mmogs kennt.




Wenn ein Entwickler erst grosse Versprechen macht und diese aber dann kurz vor der Open Beta nicht einhalten kann, dann hat er sich leider überschätzt. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie man das schön reden kann. Ob da EA seine Finger im Spiel hat, das kann wohl keiner von uns vorhersehen. Was den Heisluftballon und den Rogrkrepierer angeht, sehe ich das etwas anders. Nur weil was abgeändert wurde, muss es noch lange kein Flop werde. Der Start ist nicht optimal aber ich kann auch dann noch ein sehr gutes Produkt abliefern.


----------



## Chiroc (13. Juli 2008)

BoldarBlood schrieb:


> was sollte schwer daran sein es "nachzuvollziehen"? mythic hat sich maßlos überschätzt und schlecht geplant. jetzt hat EA eine frist gesetzt und mythic muß fleißig content abwerfen, damit ihr heißluftballon weiterfliegen kann - ein echter rohrkrepierer, wie man es schon von unzähligen anderen mmogs kennt.




Wieviel Content musste der erfolglose Rohrkrepierer WoW nochmal abwerfen, bevor er erschien?


----------



## Malarki@buffed (13. Juli 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Edit: also diese zu dem Thema mit den  Archegruppen....24 Klassen sind genug Vielfalt...bin mir da nicht sicher,ob Mythic sich die Messlatte im Eifer des "WIR STÜRZEN WOW"-Wahns nicht übernommen aht.



Weist du, das schöne an WoW ist das niemand es stürzen kann aber es trotzdem fällt. 
Und wem Verdanken wir es das WoW sich bald auflößt.. den WoWFanboys die es ja so lieben. Ironie ist doch herrlich <3


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Juli 2008)

Mich persönlich stört es nicht so sehr das 4 Städte und 4 Klassen fehlen. Dafür freue ich mich umso mehr auf sie, wenn sie nachgepatcht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alu9card (13. Juli 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Mich persönlich stört es nicht so sehr das 4 Städte und 4 Klassen fehlen. Dafür freue ich mich umso mehr auf sie, wenn sie nachgepatcht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, bin auch deiner Meinung, so wird es noch mehr PvP lastig sein "weil alle einfach nur" beim Chaos/Imperium rumhängen.


----------



## Immondys (13. Juli 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Edit: also diese zu dem Thema mit den  Archegruppen....24 Klassen sind genug Vielfalt...bin mir da nicht sicher,ob Mythic sich die Messlatte im Eifer des "WIR STÜRZEN WOW"-Wahns nicht übernommen aht.



Sorry, nicht Mythic sondern Leute wie DU wollten Wow stürzen, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Wie ich immer sage, entspannt bleiben und schauen was dann tatsächlich im Spiel drinnen ist, wenn es denn rauskommt.


----------



## Zaratres (13. Juli 2008)

Also man kann auch die 4 klassen die jetz nicht zum start da san auch positiv sehen denk mal drüber nach^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teiran (13. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe es nicht so schlimm mit dem Wegfall von 4 Städten und Klassen. Bis die erste Stadt erobern worden wäre (Mit 6 Städten), würde es eh Monate dauern also muss keiner ,,Angst haben'' , dass er sich zu Tode langweilt im Game.

Das einzige, was mir Sorgen macht ist die Spieleranzahl der Völker.Vermutlich wird man im Gebiet des Imerpiums/Chaos kaum Mobs sehen , weil alles ,,totgekloppt'' wird aka kompletter Realmsausfall bei WoW bis auf einem Realm , wo ich 2 Stunden für die erste Q gebraucht habe ^^

WAR wird trotztdem ein tolles Spiel und das Mythic dem Kunden diese Hiosbotschaft vor Release verkündet , rechne ich ihnen hoch an. Dann komme ICH mir persönlich nicht ALLZU sehr verarscht vor.


----------



## dunndeal (14. Juli 2008)

Die werden sich mit den fehlenden Städten schon was passendes überlegen und wie viele schon geschrieben haben spielen die Städte am Anfang ja keine soo grosse Rolle.

Wobei, eine Frage hätte ich doch:

Wird das wie bei WoW sein, das die Hauptstadt nahe oder im Startgebiet der jeweilgen fraktion liegt oder weiter weg. Hab dazu keine Infos gefunden


----------



## Eratur (14. Juli 2008)

Du startest in Tier 1 und müsstest bis nach Tier 4 Laufen und dann in die eigene Hauptstadt. Das wurde in einem, der frühen Podcasts erwähnt. 

Im Prinzip wenn du zu deiner Hauptstadt, willst hasse eh einen langen weg vor dir.


----------



## Eraluan1 (14. Juli 2008)

dunndeal schrieb:


> Die werden sich mit den fehlenden Städten schon was passendes überlegen und wie viele schon geschrieben haben spielen die Städte am Anfang ja keine soo grosse Rolle.
> 
> Wobei, eine Frage hätte ich doch:
> 
> Wird das wie bei WoW sein, das die Hauptstadt nahe oder im Startgebiet der jeweilgen fraktion liegt oder weiter weg. Hab dazu keine Infos gefunden



Die Hauptstädte sind an den Tier4 Zonen angegliedert, sie sind also ziemlich weit weg vom Startgebiet. Es wird aber dennoch möglich sein in einem frühen level dahin zu reisen. So hab ichs zumindest verstanden

mfg

Eraluan

Edit: Zu langsam^^


----------



## Moagim (14. Juli 2008)

dunndeal schrieb:


> Die werden sich mit den fehlenden Städten schon was passendes überlegen und wie viele schon geschrieben haben spielen die Städte am Anfang ja keine soo grosse Rolle.
> 
> Wobei, eine Frage hätte ich doch:
> 
> Wird das wie bei WoW sein, das die Hauptstadt nahe oder im Startgebiet der jeweilgen fraktion liegt oder weiter weg. Hab dazu keine Infos gefunden




http://warhammerinfo.com/forum/about502.html

scrolle bis zum Punkt: A Journeyman's Field Guide to the Warhammer Online User Interface  (etwa bei der Hälfte der Seite)

Dort siehst du eine Karte zu den Tiers.


----------



## dunndeal (14. Juli 2008)

Allet klar! Das wollte ich nur wissen. Dann pack ich schonmal die Wanderstiefel aus... oder leih mir die Scheibe vom Magus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratur (14. Juli 2008)

Nimm die Magus Scheibe, nachdem der Magus abgestiegen ist, braucht er sie eh nicht mehr. Wenn du weist, was ich meine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag schonmal, guten Hunger für die Scheibe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dunndeal (14. Juli 2008)

Nee...zu stressig ich glaub ich lauf dann doch lieber und kloppe auf dem weg um was mir vor die Klinge kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Goile Signaturen


----------



## Rosengarten (14. Juli 2008)

Es wird bestimmt eine Möglichkeit geben direkt in die Hauptstadt zu fliegen, also mit Rang 7.


----------



## Tamanium (14. Juli 2008)

Schöner Text /sign


----------



## LunaHexe (14. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Also, die Städte kommen definitiv nach, und nein, sie kommen 1. NICHT in einem Addon, und 2. Sie werden NICHT kostenpflichtig. Wir können der Nachreichung der Städte als kostenfreie Content Patches entgegensehen, wie sie bei jedem grossen MMORPG Standart sind.


Von welchen Zeiträumen sprechen wir da wohl ?

Üblicherweise kommen nicht alle 3 Wochen neue Content-Patches, ganz abgesehen davon daß man sicherlich nicht auf 4/6 der Städte verzichtet hätte wenn man sie 3 Wochen später nachgeliefert hätte.

Realistischer Weise muß man davon ausgehen daß Content-Patches im besten Fall alle 2 Monate kommen. Die 4 Städte bringt man sicherlich am Besten in 2er Gruppe ins Spiel. Ich halte es wegen der üblichen Turbulenzen beim Start für unwahrscheinlich daß schon 2 Städte im ersten Content Patch nachgereicht werden - ich rechne frühestens im 2ten Content Patch damit.

Das ergibt ein Zeitfenster von mindesten 6 Monaten bis alle 6 Städte im Spiel sind ... eher länger. Das ist ein MASSIVER und ERHEBLICHER Einschnitt ins Spiel. Es ist auf keinen Fall sicher gestellt daß das Spiel das verkraftet. "So kurz" vor dem Start derart massive Änderungen vor zu nehmen läßt sehr wohl den Schluß zu daß das Spiel aktuell sehr unfertig ist ... mit den üblichen Auswirkungen ...

Luna


----------



## Wizkid (14. Juli 2008)

Hmpf?

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!


----------



## SirDamatadore (14. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Wieviel Content musste der erfolglose Rohrkrepierer WoW nochmal abwerfen, beworf er erschien?



World od Warcraft ist alles andere als ein erfolgloser Rohrkrepierer. Gut, ist ja möglich das du die letzten drei Jahre im Koma gelegen bist.


----------



## Torrance (14. Juli 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Realistischer Weise muß man davon ausgehen daß Content-Patches im besten Fall alle 2 Monate kommen. Die 4 Städte bringt man sicherlich am Besten in 2er Gruppe ins Spiel. Ich halte es wegen der üblichen Turbulenzen beim Start für unwahrscheinlich daß schon 2 Städte im ersten Content Patch nachgereicht werden - ich rechne frühestens im 2ten Content Patch damit



Und selbst wenn es 6 Monate sind? Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist. Es gibt 2 Hauptstädte. Bis die erste Gilden Allianzen soweit sind das sie eine Stadt angreifen können, werden locker 2-3 Monate ins Land gehen. Und bevor sie sich alles angesehen haben nach so einen Raid/Reraid vergehen nochmal locker 2-3 Monate. Da haste deine 6 Monate schon im Sack und ich denke selbst wenn alles andere nur 2-3 INGESAMT dauern würde, wäre es nicht schnell langweilig. Ich bin nicht in der Beta, aber wenn Warhammer RvR nur ein wenig Gemeinsamkeit mit DAoC RvR hat, sind 6 Monate ein kleiner Rahmen an Zeit ohne das sich die Spieler viel langweilen werden.

Ich mache mir da nicht alzu große Sorgen, das mir persönlich zb schnell langweilig wird, wenn mich das Spiel erstmal gefesselt hat. Und jetzt über Sieg oder Niederlage eines Spiel zureden ist eh der größte Schwachsinn.

So Long

Torrance


----------



## MacJunkie79 (14. Juli 2008)

Nett geschrieben. Allerdings hat sich der Gute verrechnet: Wenn das Spiel mit 2/3 der Inhalte auf den Markt kommt, dann sind 1/3 rausgefallen - nicht 2/3. Ein Spiel mit 4/3 des Contents hätte ich mal gern. ;-)

Ein Kompromiss wäre gewesen kleinere Hauptstädte zu integrieren und die mit Patches zu erweitern statt abhängig vom Spielprogress.

Nein - ich geb Mythic überhaupt keinen Pluspunkt. Wenn ich ein Projekt gegenüber dem Kunden anpreise, dann plane ich das Projekt etwas "luftiger" oder ich sag gar nichts. Das Projektmanagement - zumindest das kommunizierte - scheint mir katastrophal gelaufen zu sein. Und kommt nicht mit "ein Softwareprojekt ist ein großes Projekt....blub..blub." Mythic hat genug Erfahrung im Entwicklergeschäft um richtig projektieren zu können. Dazu kommt, dass Mythic mittlerweile gigantische Resourcen im Rücken hat mit EA. Wenn ich nicht fertig werde, dann muss ich das Team vergrößern.

Ich hab kein Verständnis für Mythics Vorgehen. Mittlerweile bin ich sogar vorsichtig was für Überraschungen dann im "fertigen" Spiel warten.

Nebenbei: Überlegt mal wie groß der Download werden wird von einem Patch, der die Zwergenhauptstadt enthält - nachdem was man bisher in den Videos und Screenshots gesehen hat.


----------



## Yondaime (14. Juli 2008)

was immer diese 2/3 vom content sollen das sind maximal 15% die uns jetz fehlen. Und sone stadt wird net grösser als 100-200mb sein denk ich mir, vorallem wird irgendwo im game schon ne unfertige version rumschwirren die sie bloss noch patchen und aktivieren müssen


----------



## Zaratres (14. Juli 2008)

Was ihr immer den den 2/3 da habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Es gibt in war *33 Zonen * und 4 fallen beim start raus und ihr heult rum wie wen es mehr wer.
Das mit den hauptstädten is so ne sache die keiner sagen kann wie lange sie jetz dauert weil das gerüst der stadt stehen und das ist fix und das zurzeit das minimalste was da is.
Aber es ist halt so das sie nicht nur 1 stadt reinhauen können sie müssen immer 2 machen und das da 1 schon fast fertig ist und eine andere nicht kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Zaratres (14. Juli 2008)

Und 6 monate halt ich für übertrieben, warum weil ich denken das es bei war nur fertiges geben wird nix ala wow reinaheun und schrauben 3 jahre lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (14. Juli 2008)

Hm naja, besser wärs halt. Denn einerseits solche Schritte einleiten und andererseits die normalen MMMO-Startschwierigkeiten wie massive Bugs, fehlender Content etc. zu haben können sie sich ganz einfach nich mehr leisten, der dafür nötige Vertraurensvorsprung ist so gut wie weg. Wenn das Spiel vom ersten Moment an voll überzeugt und man sich denkt "boah! is das geil!" verzeiht man vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Fehler, aber das muss man erst mal sehn.


----------



## Chiroc (14. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> World od Warcraft ist alles andere als ein erfolgloser Rohrkrepierer. Gut, ist ja möglich das du die letzten drei Jahre im Koma gelegen bist.



Ich finde es interessant, dass sobald man im Internet die Smiles weglässt, niemand mehr Ironie versteht, ist mir schon häufig aufgefallen...naja für dich erklär ich nochmal was ich meinte, der Post auf dem ich mich bezog sagte, dass WAR, durch den fehlenden Content, ein Rohrkrepierer ist und durch meine Überspitze Darstellung, wollte ich zeigen, dass ein Spiel, wo eben auch angekündigter Content, in der Verkaufsversion nicht enthalten ist, sehr erfolgreich sein kann (in dem Fall sogar das Erfolgreichste). 
Nun kapiert?


----------



## SirDamatadore (14. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass sobald man im Internet die Smiles weglässt, niemand mehr Ironie versteht, ist mir schon häufig aufgefallen...naja für dich erklär ich nochmal was ich meinte, der Post auf dem ich mich bezog sagte, dass WAR, durch den fehlenden Content, ein Rohrkrepierer ist und durch meine Überspitze Darstellung, wollte ich zeigen, dass ein Spiel, wo eben auch angekündigter Content, in der Verkaufsversion nicht enthalten ist, sehr erfolgreich sein kann (in dem Fall sogar das Erfolgreichste).
> Nun kapiert?



Ich kann nur das verstehen, was du schreibst. Aber nur is es ja rübergekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die nicht eingebrachten Spielinhalte von WoW angeht, so kann ich da nichts zu sagen. Zu der Beta Zeit von WoW habe ich mich damit nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## Chiroc (14. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich kann nur das verstehen, was du schreibst. Aber nur is es ja rübergekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nun, für mich war es logisch, dass man das als Ironie versteht, da ich dachte, dass niemand auf die Idee kommt, dass jemand, der sich bei buffed.de rumtreibt, wirklich glaubt, dass WoW Erfolglos war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich hasse diesen zwinkernden Buffed Smile...aber egal...) 

Und zu dem Content der immernoch fehlt, soweit ich mich erinner, sollten die Heldenklassen entweder schon in der Standartversion eingebaut sein, oder kurz danach, genauso wie diese Instanz im Mahlstrom...und wenn du noch WoW spielst, geh mal nach Stormwind, da ist seit erscheinen ein vergittertes Instanzportal...


----------



## Yarom (14. Juli 2008)

Ohne auf die Diskussion eingehen zu wollen: N1 Post, TE!


----------



## ExInferis (14. Juli 2008)

Gebt mir einen Henker oder einen Schatten als Ersatz für den Schwarzen Gardisten und ich werde wieder ruhiger.

Das Streichen der Klassen hat für mich nicht aus dem Grund was ärgerliches, dass nun ein Tank fehlt, sondern dass einfach eine Klasse fehlt die mir rollenspieltechnisch gefiel. Also rein persönlicher Ärger über die Streichung, wie es wohl bei den meisten der Fall ist.

Und zum Thema BETA.... Tja, gemäß Definition ist BETA = Feature-Complete, was dann ja wohl nicht der Fall ist sondern sich WAR eher in einer Alpha-3 befindet.


----------



## mendiger (14. Juli 2008)

schön geschrieben!!!! echt super. ich finds gut dass du dir so ne mühe machst!!!


----------



## sybarith (14. Juli 2008)

> Und zum Thema BETA.... Tja, gemäß Definition ist BETA = Feature-Complete, was dann ja wohl nicht der Fall ist sondern sich WAR eher in einer Alpha-3 befindet.


das muß nicht der fall sein, eine beta ist da um die balance und das spiel zu testen also kurz gesagt um fehler zu finden. und genau das wird doch gemacht, die klasse funktioneiren nicht richtig, bzw. nicht wie man es sich vorstellt, es ist ein fehler, also erstmal raus damit, selbiges mit den städten.


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. Juli 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Gebt mir einen Henker oder einen Schatten als Ersatz für den Schwarzen Gardisten und ich werde wieder ruhiger.
> 
> Das Streichen der Klassen hat für mich nicht aus dem Grund was ärgerliches, dass nun ein Tank fehlt, sondern dass einfach eine Klasse fehlt die mir rollenspieltechnisch gefiel. Also rein persönlicher Ärger über die Streichung, wie es wohl bei den meisten der Fall ist.
> 
> Und zum Thema BETA.... Tja, gemäß Definition ist BETA = Feature-Complete, was dann ja wohl nicht der Fall ist sondern sich WAR eher in einer Alpha-3 befindet.



Wo hast du denn diese Fehlinformationen her? BETA = Feature-Complete ist die größte Lüge in dem Forum hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (14. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn diese Fehlinformationen her? BETA = Feature-Complete ist die größte Lüge in dem Forum hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die Entwickler in die Beta Phase gehen, dann solltedas Produkt Feature-Complete Status haben. Sonst würde ja die Beta kein Sinn ergeben oder müsste dann eine neue Beta nachgeschoben werden.


----------



## peebee (14. Juli 2008)

Egal, welchen Grund die Streichungen nun tatsächlich haben, es wird mit Sicherheit negative Effekte auf die Verkaufszahlen in den ersten Tagen und/oder Wochen haben. Denn positive Nachrichten sehen nun einmal anders aus. Wer jetzt aber so bläuäugig ist und sich auf die Aussagen von Mythic zu diesem Thema verläßt, tut mir leid. Denn spätestens seit AoC sollte man wissen, daß Programmierer, Entwickler und Publisher von MMOs den Mund *immer *sehr voll nehmen und am Ende nur die Hälfte dessen, was versprochen wurde, wirklich in die Tat umgesetzt wird/wurde.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juli 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Gebt mir einen Henker oder einen Schatten als Ersatz für den Schwarzen Gardisten und ich werde wieder ruhiger.
> 
> Das Streichen der Klassen hat für mich nicht aus dem Grund was ärgerliches, dass nun ein Tank fehlt, sondern dass einfach eine Klasse fehlt die mir rollenspieltechnisch gefiel. Also rein persönlicher Ärger über die Streichung, wie es wohl bei den meisten der Fall ist.
> 
> Und zum Thema BETA.... Tja, gemäß Definition ist BETA = Feature-Complete, was dann ja wohl nicht der Fall ist sondern sich WAR eher in einer Alpha-3 befindet.



ich weis nicht Henker und Tank?? dan doch eher einen Schwarzen Korsaren, Henker sind wie gesagt......... Henker die sich einen Dreck um ihre verbündeten scheren solange etwas da ist um zerteilt zu werden.

Und BETA = Feature Complete, stimmt nicht so ganz, Open Beat = Feature Complete und im moment ist glaube ich noch Closed Beta, oder kann ich schon mit meinem Pre Order Key einloggen?

und Damatore zitieren wir mal Wikipedia "Eine Beta-Version ist eine unfertige Version eines Computerprogramms." bei Onlinespielen kann man das nicht so genau deffinieren weil einem Entwicklerstudio einfach die Tester daführ fehlen, oder meint jemand das 10 Tester ausreichen würden um (beispielsweise) den Woltk Beta Contend zu testen? somit kann man das leider nicht auf Spiele übertragen die man nicht Solo spielt.


----------



## Caytrem (14. Juli 2008)

Erst ma zum TE gute arbeit , gut gemacht!
Natürlich war es auch für mich ein harter schlag als der BG nicht zum release fertig wird.
Hab sowas in der form noch nicht gesehen, das man eigendlich sehr wichtige Sachen rauß nimmt kurz vorm release.
Besser so das die schnell nachgeliefert werden und dafür sich einzigartig spielen und vorallem bugfrei sind.
weil das wirds nämlich ein bugfreies spiel.
es wird kein AoC,Tabula Rase,HG:London wo man binnin 6 monate nichts mehr von hört,
die firma gibt sich alle mühe das es keine tot geburt wird aber da sie von publisher nun gezwungen werden zu releasen find ich es persönlich besser so,
als unfertiges ins spiel zu implementieren.
Wenn jeder ala AoC rum heult,
und jeder der schlauer ist als ein ork wird mir da zu stimmen


----------



## SirDamatadore (14. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> ich weis nicht Henker und Tank?? dan doch eher einen Schwarzen Korsaren, Henker sind wie gesagt......... Henker die sich einen Dreck um ihre verbündeten scheren solange etwas da ist um zerteilt zu werden.
> 
> Und BETA = Feature Complete, stimmt nicht so ganz, Open Beat = Feature Complete und im moment ist glaube ich noch Closed Beta, oder kann ich schon mit meinem Pre Order Key einloggen?
> 
> und Damatore zitieren wir mal Wikipedia "Eine Beta-Version ist eine unfertige Version eines Computerprogramms." bei Onlinespielen kann man das nicht so genau deffinieren weil einem Entwicklerstudio einfach die Tester daführ fehlen, oder meint jemand das 10 Tester ausreichen würden um (beispielsweise) den Woltk Beta Contend zu testen? somit kann man das leider nicht auf Spiele übertragen die man nicht Solo spielt.



"Eine Beta-Version ist eine unfertige Version eines Computerprogramms.

Häufig sind Beta-Versionen die ersten Versionen eines Programms, die vom Hersteller zu Testzwecken veröffentlicht werden.

Der Begriff ist nicht exakt definiert, als Faustregel zur Abgrenzung einer Beta-Version von anderen Versionen gilt in der Regel, dass zwar alle wesentlichen Funktionen des Programms implementiert, aber noch nicht vollständig getestet sind und das Programm daher vermutlich noch Fehler enthält"


Wenn alle wesentliche Funktionen in einem Programm implentiert sind dann spricht man von Feature-Complete

wikipedia formuliert das da sehr schwammig


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (14. Juli 2008)

Hmm...ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob das hier schon angesprochen wurde, aber mir scheint, dass wegen den wegfallenden Klassen doch ein kleineres Problem entstehen wird - und zwar mindestens im T1-PvP Bereich, da sich dort wohl hauptsächlich meist nur 2 Rassen bekriegen (Zwerge-Orks&Goblins; Imperium-Chaos; Hochelfen-Dunkelelfen). Und wieso es deshalb zu Problemen kommt? Ganz einfach, die Grünhäute und Zwerge haben keinen Melee-Dmg-Dealer; wer soll da die Fernkämpfer ausschalten? Bzw. welche Melee-Dmg-Dealer sollen die Tanks denn vor den Heilern weghalten?

Nun, das Problem ist wenigstens auf beiden Seiten gleich, schlimmer wird es bei Chaos-Imperium bzw. Hochelfen-Dunkelelfen, dort hat das Chaos(bzw. die Hochelfen) einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Das Imperium(bzw. die Dunkelelfen) hat im Gegensatz zum Chaos(bzw. Hochelfen) keine Tanks. Wie will sich das Imperium(bzw. Dunkelelfen) vor den Barbaren(bzw.Weißer löwe)  effektiv schützen?

Wie gesagt, die Probleme entstehen wohl nur in den niedrigen Tier-Zonen, da sich dort die Armeen wohl noch nicht so vermischen.


----------



## peebee (14. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> und Damatore zitieren wir mal Wikipedia "Eine Beta-Version ist eine unfertige Version eines Computerprogramms." bei Onlinespielen kann man das nicht so genau deffinieren weil einem Entwicklerstudio einfach die Tester daführ fehlen, oder meint jemand das 10 Tester ausreichen würden um (beispielsweise) den Woltk Beta Contend zu testen? somit kann man das leider nicht auf Spiele übertragen die man nicht Solo spielt.


Als im Beta-Stadium befindlich wird ein Programm/Spiel bezeichnet, wenn alle zum Release gewünschten Features bereits eingebaut sind, allerdings noch diverse Teile aufeinander abgestimmt und Fehler beseitigt werden müssen. Bezogen auf ein Spiel wie WAR oder WoW würde das bedeuten, daß alle Spelfeatures bereits integriert sind, allerdings noch kein gutes Balancing und änhliches vorhanden ist und auch die Fehlersuche noch nicht abgeschlossen worden ist. Der Unterschied zwischen einer Closed- und einer Open-Beta ist dabei lediglich die Anzahl der zur Verfügung gestellten Plätze. Bei einem MMO dient die Open-Beta (die es bei WAR scheinbar nicht geben wird!*) im Vergleich zu Closed-Beta zusätzlich noch als Stress-Test für die Server-Infrastruktur.

Ein Release Candidate wäre übertragen auf ein MMO eine Version des Spiels, in dem alle Features enthalten sind, das Balancing eigentlich abgeschlossen ist und die meisten Fehler beseitigt worden sind. Allerdings ist mir kein Spiel bekannt, bei dem im Vorfeld ein Release Candidate veröffentlicht worden ist.

*Das, was bei WAR als Open-Beta bezeichnet wird, ist nichts anderes als eine Closed-Beta mit einer großen Zahl an Plätzen. Open-Beta bedeutet, daß jeder am Beta-Test teilnehmen kann, ohne dafür so etwas wie eine PreOrder-Version des Spiels oder einen File-Planet-Account besitzen zu müssen.


----------



## Chiroc (14. Juli 2008)

Das was du meinst Peebee, sollte man wohl eher als Public Beta bezeichnen. Mit Closed Beta meint Mythic, dass die NDA noch steht und nix darüber nach außen dringen darf, bei Open meinen sie, dass die NDA fällt und alle Infos preisgegeben werden dürfen.


----------



## peebee (14. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Das was du meinst Peebee, sollte man wohl eher als Public Beta bezeichnen. Mit Closed Beta meint Mythic, dass die NDA noch steht und nix darüber nach außen dringen darf, bei Open meinen sie, dass die NDA fällt und alle Infos preisgegeben werden dürfen.


Bei Mythic scheint man eigene Definitionen zu haben, eine Public Beta ist nichts anderes als eine Open-Beta. Wie lange eine NDA bestand hat, ist unabhängig vom Stadium der Beta-Phase.


----------



## Chiroc (14. Juli 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Bei Mythic scheint man eigene Definitionen zu haben, eine Public Beta ist nichts anderes als eine Open-Beta. Wie lange eine NDA bestand hat, ist unabhängig vom Stadium der Beta-Phase.



In einer Open Beta (nach deiner Definition) ist eine NDA aber hinfällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja und Mythic muss das ja irgendwie einteilen, damit die Leute es verstehen (obwohl selbst jetzt noch so mancher die Einteilung noch nicht begriffen hat).


----------



## mendiger (14. Juli 2008)

also zum thema verkuaufszahlen:
war werden garantiert viele leute kaufen, die heute noch gar nichts von war wissen und die fans die sich jetzt über die streichungen aufregen werden sich fast alle trotzdem war holen und die fans die sich war deshalb nicht holen wollen, werden es sich vielleicht doch holen, wenn war vielleicht bzw.warscheinlich hohe verkaufszahlen und gute testergebnisse hat. aber das sind alles nur vermutungen wir werden sehen.


----------



## Ilunadin (14. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Weist du, das schöne an WoW ist das niemand es stürzen kann aber es trotzdem fällt.
> Und wem Verdanken wir es das WoW sich bald auflößt.. den WoWFanboys die es ja so lieben. Ironie ist doch herrlich <3



Und ich liebe dieses Spiel nicht...aber die werden ja nicht einfach so mal ohne die Vorstellung was besseres zu planen so ne große Menge an Archetypen einplanen^^.
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft...da kann man sich denken,dass die schon ein wenig danach streben,auch wenn sie es nicht sagen.


----------



## peebee (14. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> In einer Open Beta (nach deiner Definition) ist eine NDA aber hinfällig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, in einer Open Beta ist eine NDA überflüssig. Es ist aber nicht meine Definition, sondern eine, die in vielen Unternehmen, die Software erstellen, Gültigkeit hat.


----------



## Norei (14. Juli 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> also zum thema verkuaufszahlen:
> war werden garantiert viele leute kaufen, die heute noch gar nichts von war wissen und die fans die sich jetzt über die streichungen aufregen werden sich fast alle trotzdem war holen und die fans die sich war deshalb nicht holen wollen, werden es sich vielleicht doch holen, wenn war vielleicht bzw.warscheinlich hohe verkaufszahlen und gute testergebnisse hat. aber das sind alles nur vermutungen wir werden sehen.


Und ebenso war es bei AoC. Meine Sorge sind nicht die Streichungen, da ich Warhammer nicht kenne (das TT), ist mir relativ egal, was ich spiele (wenn ich spiele). Aber diese Streichungen geschätzte drei bis vier Monate vor Release geben ernste Bedenken in Bezug auf die Gesamtqualität. Wenn sie wirklich 2 Städte perfekt machen statt 6 gut, dann kann ich das verstehen. Wenn die Klassen "es nicht bringen", dann raus mit ihnen. Aber gerade bei den verschiedenen Fraktionen kann ich eine Aussage wie "wir haben schon ähnliche Klassen" nur bedingt verstehen. Wenn jemand einen Dunkelelben spielen will und Tanks mag, dann sollte er das tun können. Und wenn der Dunkelelbentank sich fast genauso spielt wie ein Hochelben-Tank, na und?

Für mich klingt das (in Verbindung mit Stimmungen aus diversen Foren) stark nach "Wir ziehen die Notbremse, weil sonst alles den Bach runtergeht." Nicht die eigentliche Meldung, sondern die Erfahrung aus der Softwareentwicklung und die im Laufe des Lebens erworbene Hype-Resistenz.


----------



## Rosengarten (14. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Hmm...ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob das hier schon angesprochen wurde, aber mir scheint, dass wegen den wegfallenden Klassen doch ein kleineres Problem entstehen wird - und zwar mindestens im T1-PvP Bereich, da sich dort wohl hauptsächlich meist nur 2 Rassen bekriegen (Zwerge-Orks&Goblins; Imperium-Chaos; Hochelfen-Dunkelelfen). Und wieso es deshalb zu Problemen kommt? Ganz einfach, die Grünhäute und Zwerge haben keinen Melee-Dmg-Dealer; wer soll da die Fernkämpfer ausschalten? Bzw. welche Melee-Dmg-Dealer sollen die Tanks denn vor den Heilern weghalten?
> 
> Nun, das Problem ist wenigstens auf beiden Seiten gleich, schlimmer wird es bei Chaos-Imperium bzw. Hochelfen-Dunkelelfen, dort hat das Chaos(bzw. die Hochelfen) einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Das Imperium(bzw. die Dunkelelfen) hat im Gegensatz zum Chaos(bzw. Hochelfen) keine Tanks. Wie will sich das Imperium(bzw. Dunkelelfen) vor den Barbaren(bzw.Weißer löwe)  effektiv schützen?
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Probleme entstehen wohl nur in den niedrigen Tier-Zonen, da sich dort die Armeen wohl noch nicht so vermischen.



/sign

Wurd auch schon in nem anderen Thread diskutiert, aber hier noch nicht. Du hast es genau getroffen, das Problem entsteht überwiegend in den Tier 1 Zonen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (14. Juli 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Stimmt, in einer Open Beta ist eine NDA überflüssig. Es ist aber nicht meine Definition, sondern eine, die in vielen Unternehmen, die Software erstellen, Gültigkeit hat.



Das Problem ist, dass du nicht den Teil von mir zitiert hast, der ne Erklärung dazu abliefert. Aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, es heißt bei WAR Elfen nicht Elben (um mal Klugzuscheißen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (14. Juli 2008)

Wie hilft eigentlich eine genaue Definition was nun eine Open-Beta, eine Closed-Beta und eine Public Beta ist bei dem Problem weiter, dass Mythic mit dem Spiel nicht rechtzeitig fertig ist...?


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juli 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Wie hilft eigentlich eine genaue Definition was nun eine Open-Beta, eine Closed-Beta und eine Public Beta ist bei dem Problem weiter, dass Mythic mit dem Spiel nicht rechtzeitig fertig ist...?



Das hilft gar nichts, das hilft den einen halt bei der Argumentation das das Spiel eigentlich fertig sein sollte, den anderen zu rechftertigen warum sie sich überhaupt aufregen da es Beta ist und so gesehen eigentlich noch Rohbau ist.


----------



## Zachrid (14. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das hilft gar nichts, das hilft den einen halt bei der Argumentation das das Spiel eigentlich fertig sein sollte, den anderen zu rechftertigen warum sie sich überhaupt aufregen da es Beta ist und so gesehen eigentlich noch Rohbau ist.


Klingt nach: "Manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen." Eh?


----------



## Haerun (14. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöner Post, Sorzzara.

Die Erläuterungen hätten meiner Meinung nach sicher einige davon abgebracht, die Collectors Edition abzubestellen. Nunja, wenigstens konnte ich mir dafür eine Krallen (allein wegen der Figur hat sie ja einen besonderen Wert für mich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mir aber wie viele hier noch Sorgen macht ist eben das Balancing wenn z.B. Dunkelelfen selbst keinen Konterpart zu den Nahkampf-DDs der Hochelfen haben... So wüsste ich schon gerne ob sich die Fraktionen in den Zonen gut untereinander mischen werden und man den Wegfall von je 1xDD & 1xTank als Ganzes als Irrelevant betrachten kann oder nicht.


----------



## slayer3012 (14. Juli 2008)

OMG>.< Ea macht atm aber auch nur noch SCHEIßE!!! Wie kommen die darauf die gleisten Karrieren z.B Zwerg Hammerträger einfach rauszunehmen oder die ganzen Städte zu Streichen, wo sich die Leute, die auf War warten schon die ganze Zeit draauf gefreut haben, endlich ma die Stadt der Zwerge zu sehen oder der Orks......-.- Ich wette ich den nächsten 4-5 Wochen fällt ihenen ein, dass se das Spiel dochnochma verschieben auf Q1 2009-.- da frag ich mich doch wolln die jetz nen Spiel rausbrigen oder is das alles nur Warme Luft was von denen kommt?! omfg wahrscheinlich kommen se iwann darauf das spiel garnicht zu veröffentlichen und es neu zu machn.....Die produzieren atm leider nur MIST erst der Vorverkauf der CE und der PO, die man schon seid 2 Monaten bei sich zu Hause leigen hat und man mit denen immernoch nix anfangen kann. EA sollte wenigstens ma bald enen Termin für die Open Beta bekannt geben...es gibt nämlich auch leute, die sich auf das Spiel gefreut haben und seid 2-3 Monaten nur noch enttäuscht werde...---> Nutzlose Po's abschaffung von den vier Städen und vier Super Geilen Karrieren.. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Release nicht nochmals verschoben wird und dass die Open Beta bald mal beginnt, weil iwann fragt man sich echt ob es sich überhaupt lohnt auf dieses "eigentlich" so geile Spiel zu warten. 
Mfg slayer3012 
EA bitte haltet bei diesem Spiel einfach mal was ihr sagt und verschiebt das Release bitte nicht nocht nochmal weiter anch hinten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suspicious (14. Juli 2008)

mimimi?

mehr kann man dazu einfach nich mehr sagen -.-


----------



## Haerun (14. Juli 2008)

slayer3012 schrieb:


> EA bitte haltet bei diesem Spiel einfach mal was ihr sagt und verschiebt das Release bitte nicht nocht nochmal weiter anch hinten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich alle verpflichtet fühlen müssen, sich das Spiel beim Release zu kaufen oder zu spielen _wenn sie etwas stört _, nicht wahr? Man kann natürlich auch damit warten bis es soweit "fertig" gepatched wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith wollte noch hinzufügen, dass sie an keine Releaseverschiebung mehr glaubt. Aber ein von vornherein "komplettes" Spiel hätte durchaus höhere Anfangsverkaufszahlen und Testkritiken bedeuten können


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Juli 2008)

slayer3012 schrieb:


> OMG>.< Ea macht atm aber auch nur noch SCHEIßE!!! Wie kommen die darauf die gleisten Karrieren z.B Zwerg Hammerträger einfach rauszunehmen oder die ganzen Städte zu Streichen, wo sich die Leute, die auf War warten schon die ganze Zeit draauf gefreut haben, endlich ma die Stadt der Zwerge zu sehen oder der Orks......-.- Ich wette ich den nächsten 4-5 Wochen fällt ihenen ein, dass se das Spiel dochnochma verschieben auf Q1 2009-.-




unwahrscheinlich bei mstand der beta.
vorallem da nun die gildenbeta gestartet ist.

So würde nach deienr rechnugn entweder die gildenbeta ca ein halbes Jahr laufen (wirst selber wissen wie unwahrsheinich das ist)
oder die Server werden die entsprechenden Monate abgeschalten.
Das wiederrum wird EA zu unterbidnen wissen. Immerhi nwürden so die nun "angeheizten" Fans "abkühlen" während der zeit udn EA wird Mythic (hier das entwicklerstudio so?) wensn sein muss zu einem baldigen release zwingen.
Eine nageteaserte Menge will zeitnah das spiel spielen udn nicht erst 1.Q 2009


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juli 2008)

Sehen wir die Streichungen mal mit Humor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und grund zum aufregen haben nur die das der komplette Contend nicht von anfang an da ist, das können sie leider zu recht, und dem rest machts eher wenig aus, selbst ich hab mich damit abgefunden das ich einen anderen schwer gepanzerten Charakter wählen muss.


----------



## Rosengarten (15. Juli 2008)

slayer3012 schrieb:


> OMG>.< Ea macht atm aber auch nur noch SCHEIßE!!! Wie kommen die darauf die gleisten Karrieren z.B Zwerg Hammerträger einfach rauszunehmen oder die ganzen Städte zu Streichen, wo sich die Leute, die auf War warten schon die ganze Zeit draauf gefreut haben, endlich ma die Stadt der Zwerge zu sehen oder der Orks......-.- Ich wette ich den nächsten 4-5 Wochen fällt ihenen ein, dass se das Spiel dochnochma verschieben auf Q1 2009-.- da frag ich mich doch wolln die jetz nen Spiel rausbrigen oder is das alles nur Warme Luft was von denen kommt?! omfg wahrscheinlich kommen se iwann darauf das spiel garnicht zu veröffentlichen und es neu zu machn.....Die produzieren atm leider nur MIST erst der Vorverkauf der CE und der PO, die man schon seid 2 Monaten bei sich zu Hause leigen hat und man mit denen immernoch nix anfangen kann. EA sollte wenigstens ma bald enen Termin für die Open Beta bekannt geben...es gibt nämlich auch leute, die sich auf das Spiel gefreut haben und seid 2-3 Monaten nur noch enttäuscht werde...---> Nutzlose Po's abschaffung von den vier Städen und vier Super Geilen Karrieren.. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Release nicht nochmals verschoben wird und dass die Open Beta bald mal beginnt, weil iwann fragt man sich echt ob es sich überhaupt lohnt auf dieses "eigentlich" so geile Spiel zu warten.
> Mfg slayer3012
> EA bitte haltet bei diesem Spiel einfach mal was ihr sagt und verschiebt das Release bitte nicht nocht nochmal weiter anch hinten
> 
> ...



Die *geilsten* Karrieren haben sie meiner Ansicht nicht rausgechnitten, hängt natürlich von der Sicht des Betrachters ab, aber nach deinem Namen zu urteilen hättest du doch auch lieber einen SLayer im Gegenzug zum Hammerträger gesehen, wenn wir Glück haben kommt noch der Slayer, wer weiß.
Das Spiel wird diesen herbst kommen, sonst wäre Mythic bei allem und jeden unten durch, da sie es zum nächsten Release-Termin, sowieso nicht schaffen würden, alles reinzubringen und dann fast keiner der jetzigen Kunden noch zum Spiel geneigt wäre.


----------



## LunaHexe (15. Juli 2008)

Suspicious schrieb:


> mimimi?


mimimi ... ist das nicht der Kommentar der 15jährigen wenn sie von einem 8jährigen argumentativ ausgeknockt wurden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luna


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Juli 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> mimimi ... ist das nicht der Kommentar der 15jährigen wenn sie von einem 8jährigen argumentativ ausgeknockt wurden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



als ob Slayer 3012 gute Argumente gehabt hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Juli 2008)

Da fragt man sich schon, was die die ganzen Jahre gemacht haben.

Naja, typischer MMO-Kapitalismus der Publisher: Geht's Budget aus, wirds Spiel auf den Markt geworfen. Überlebts isses toll, gehts unter auch egal, ab zum nächsten Developer.

Also wieder ein Spiel, was ich mir bis lange nach Release nicht holen werde. Nochmal so blöd wie bei AoC bin ich nicht ...


----------



## Yondaime (15. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich schon, was die die ganzen Jahre gemacht haben.
> 
> Naja, typischer MMO-Kapitalismus der Publisher: Geht's Budget aus, wirds Spiel auf den Markt geworfen. Überlebts isses toll, gehts unter auch egal, ab zum nächsten Developer.
> 
> Also wieder ein Spiel, was ich mir bis lange nach Release nicht holen werde. Nochmal so blöd wie bei AoC bin ich nicht ...



du solltest erstma den ersten post lesen bevor du sowas schreibst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich schon, was die die ganzen Jahre gemacht haben.
> 
> Naja, typischer MMO-Kapitalismus der Publisher: Geht's Budget aus, wirds Spiel auf den Markt geworfen. Überlebts isses toll, gehts unter auch egal, ab zum nächsten Developer.
> 
> Also wieder ein Spiel, was ich mir bis lange nach Release nicht holen werde. Nochmal so blöd wie bei AoC bin ich nicht ...



typisch buffed.de User...erstmal nen post aufn Martk werfen..wenn er noch stimmt und einigermasen sinn macht isses toll, machts keinen sinn oder ist nur voller schwachsinn auch egal, ab zum nächsten topic.


----------



## Efgrib (15. Juli 2008)

man kann die streichung von inhalt so schön reden wie man will - es bleibt einfach die totale umkehr vom bisherigen grundtenor: wir releasen erst wenn das spiel fertig ist.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Juli 2008)

das hab ich noch nie von den entwicklern gehört.
Sie meitnen imemr das ihr spiel war total anderes aber total tolels werden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Juli 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> man kann die streichung von inhalt so schön reden wie man will - es bleibt einfach die totale umkehr vom bisherigen grundtenor: wir releasen erst wenn das spiel fertig ist.



Wurde nicht gesagt, es wurde lediglich gesagt, dass sie "a great game" releasen.. das schließt keine Streichungen aus.


----------



## Vallar (15. Juli 2008)

naja indirekt haben sie es schon gesagt weil sie mal bei einer verschiebung meinten das das notwendig sei um das spiel richtig toll und bis zum letzten winkel fertig und ausgeglichen zu machen...ist mir auch wurscht ^^ ich werds mir eh holen, obs nun direkt zum anfang ist bezweifle ich aber spätestens wenns 4 der 6 städte gibt ;D


----------



## Haloyakee (15. Juli 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> wir releasen erst wenn das spiel fertig ist.



Wer definiert denn was "fertig" ist? Du? Ich? Irgendeiner der hier jammert?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sie haben recht, sollen sie lieber einen reifen Inhalt rausbringen, der dann *gesund* wächst, als immer neuen Kram reinzuknallen.
Mal ehrlich, Leute denen der Spielinhalt eines MMOs zu schnell langweilig wird, die haben kein RL oder einen an der Waffel (ähm sry) *räusper* spielen zuviel meine ich natürlich. 

Das Beispiel hinkt, aber ich habe früher Jagged Alliance 2 gespielt. Es hatte ein bahnbrechend innovatives Spielprinzip, war aber leider so verbuggt, dass viel gepatcht werden musste, was nicht unbedingt toll war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann für Warhammer zugegeben, aber so wie ich das bisher als lernender Laie sehe, ist das viel gravierender, das Spiel von der Altersgrenze her so niedrig anzusiedeln, so wird doch die Implementation der anderen Gottheiten schwierig, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (15. Juli 2008)

Ja, sie haben gesagt, dass sie erst Releasen, wenn das Spiel fertig ist und diese Aussage bleibt auch bestehen.

Sie haben aber auch vor einiger ZEit gesagt, dass es durchaus sein kann, dass Klassen wieder gestrichen werden, wenn man sie im Spiel nicht gut umsetzen kann.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juli 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> man kann die streichung von inhalt so schön reden wie man will - es bleibt einfach die totale umkehr vom bisherigen grundtenor: wir releasen erst wenn das spiel fertig ist.



3 oder 4 nicht wirklich fertige Klassen in der Beta rauszuwefen,ist also ein Umkehr vom geplanten Weg? Ich hätte gerne das Geheule gesehen,wenn z.B. der Spalta absolut bescheiden geworden wäre.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. Juli 2008)

Um einmal auf die Streitfrage "Was ist jetzt eine Beta, und wie fertig ist ein Spiel in der Beta" einzugehen...

Was sie als Beta - Version bezeichnen regelt jede Softwareschmiede für sich selbst. Bei IBM ist eine Beta etwas, dass nur dann läuft, wenn man es alle 2 Minuten mit einem Spitzen Stock sticht. Eine Beta bei Microschrott läuft ganz gut, ist nur grafisch nicht ansprechend. Eine Beta bei den Entwicklern von Gothic III ist der Status, den das Spiel irgendwann mitte 2010 erreichen wird.

Was ich sehr gut verstehe ist, dass Leute diese Änderungen als ersten Flaw auffassen, dem bald ein weiterer folgen muss weil....man das auch bei anderen Spielen so gesehen hat, als Beispiel wird hier sehr oft das Debakel um Funcom erwähnt, die auch mit Streichungen angefangen haben, ein unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt geschmissen haben und deren Kundensupport im Löschen unangenehmer Posts im öffentlichen Forum besteht.
An dieser Stelle sollte man aber einen Unterschied sehen: Erstens kündigen andere Firmen solche Streichungen nicht Monate vor dem Release, sondern erst sehr kurz davor an (Was das Abbestellen von Vorbestellungen unmöglich macht) wenn sie es überhaupt ankündigen. Im AoC Beispiel erfuhren die Spieler erst NACH Release von Kürzungen, zb. ist auf jeder verkauften AOC Packung immer noch DX 10 als Feature angegeben, obwohl das Game nach wie vor auf DX 9 basiert.
Zweitens ist die Frage der Vorgeschichte. (Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass mich sämtliche AoC Anhänger in der Luft zerreissen, nehme ich hier nochmal Funcom als Beispiel, einfach weil es so oft zitiert wurde) Hier wurde mit Anarchy Online schon einmal ein Spiel in den Sand gesetzt, bei dem die Community grob enttäuscht wurde, auch hier wurden Fehler vom Entwickler/Publisher Vertuscht und verniedlicht (Zitat Olnigg). Mythic besitzt ... was mich persönlich betrifft ... einen viel grösseren Vertrauensvorsprung, und darauf bauen sowohl sie, wenn sie darauf hoffen dass die Community sie nicht zerfetzt, als auch wir Fans, wenn wir hoffen dass das Spiel so grossartig wird wie wir es erwarten.

Letzten Endes läuft wohl alles darauf hinaus, ob man den Entwicklern vertraut oder nicht. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Mir haben die Aussagen von Mark Jacobs gut gefallen jedesmal wenn er sagt, wer jetzt der Meinung ist, verarscht worden zu sein, und deshalb das Spiel nicht Spielen möchte, der hat sein Verständnis und soll genau das tun was er für richtig hält.
So klingt niemand der plant seine Kunden an der Nase herumzuführen und mit Vorbestellungen oder einem Hype das schnelle Geld zu machen, und danach das Spiel in der Versenkung dahinvegetieren zu lassen.

Noch einen Nachsatz zum Thema Hype: Ein Hype ist notwendig, um ein MMORPG zu starten. Jedes, absolut JEDES MMO nach Ultima Online hat einen gezielten Hype als Marketingstrategie verwendet, (Ja, WoW genauso wie alle anderen) da, wenn der Publisher das nicht macht, zum Start des Spiels kaum jemand da ist, und diejenigen die doch spielen bald aufhören, weil sie nicht das Gefühl haben ein Multiplayerspiel zu zocken. Ohne eine Vorab-Community ist jedes MMO welches plant eine gewisse Grösse zu überschreiten erledigt. Insofern sehe ich einen Hype nicht als etwas negatives.

Ich persönlich warte jetzt jedenfalls gespannt auf den Fall des Non Disclosure Agreements (aka NDA) vorher ist jede weitere Diskussion darüber wie sich die Änderungen auswirken sowieso hinfällig, weil wir einfach nicht mehr Informationen haben, als die, die wir bisher in diesem Thread verarbeitet haben.


----------



## Tja (15. Juli 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> man kann die streichung von inhalt so schön reden wie man will - es bleibt einfach die totale umkehr vom bisherigen grundtenor: wir releasen erst wenn das spiel fertig ist.



Das ist eben das Problem von Spielen, welche nur vom Hype leben. Das kann gut gehen, das kann aber auch sehr schnell schief gehen. Die Entwickler erzählen einem das Blaue vom Himmel, in Wahrheit können sie aber nicht mal 50 % der beworbenen Inhalte liefern. Klar, den Fanbois ist das egal, die schlucken jede Schönrederei etc.

Aber jeder, der auch nur etwas Erfahrung hat weiß genau, dass sich hinter den meisten Hypes nur pure Augenauswischerei befindet. 

Die Entwickler würden gut daran tun, den Marketingmüll bei Seite zu lassen und sich auf ihre Aufgabe (ein fertiges und möglichst bugfreies Spiel zu veröffentlichen), konzentrieren. Nur von Fanbois alleine kann kein MMORPG langfristig überleben, die sind auch eher schädlich als fördernd. 

Also Mythic nehmt euch Zeit, baut die fehlenden Hauptstädte, Klassen ein und veröffentlicht erst dann.


----------



## Chiroc (15. Juli 2008)

Hmm...ich denke mal, dass sie mehr als 50% des beworbenen Inhalts bringen jedenfalls, wenn nur die Sachen fehlen, wo sie mittlerweile angekündigt haben, dass sie fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peebee (15. Juli 2008)

Ich habe gestern lang und breit mit einem absoluten Warhammer-Fan (Fantasy und 40k) gesprochen. Seiner Meinung nach wird die Atmosphäre des Spiels absolut nicht der des Warhammer-Universums entsprechen, da wohl viel zu wenig auf Details eingegangen worden ist und auch GW eher Interesse an einem schnellen Release und Warhammer 40k 2 hat, weshalb aus deren Ecke weniger Kritik zu hören ist. Wenn also schon ein richtiger Fan eher skeptisch ist, wie will man denn dann Warhammer-Neulinge "einfangen"? Wäre es nicht langsam an der Zeit, mal richtig positive Aussagen seitens Mythic zu tätigen?


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Juli 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern lang und breit mit einem absoluten Warhammer-Fan (Fantasy und 40k) gesprochen. Seiner Meinung nach wird die Atmosphäre des Spiels absolut nicht der des Warhammer-Universums entsprechen, da wohl viel zu wenig auf Details eingegangen worden ist und auch GW eher Interesse an einem schnellen Release und Warhammer 40k 2 hat, weshalb aus deren Ecke weniger Kritik zu hören ist. Wenn also schon ein richtiger Fan eher skeptisch ist, wie will man denn dann Warhammer-Neulinge "einfangen"? Wäre es nicht langsam an der Zeit, mal richtig positive Aussagen seitens Mythic zu tätigen?



Gelogen. Fertig. Es wurde schon in mehreren Foren darüber diskutiert, und da sind sich alle einig: Die Amtmosphäre ist perfekt eingefasst.

Peebee, zieh dir nich alles aus den Haaren, ok?


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juli 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern lang und breit mit einem absoluten Warhammer-Fan (Fantasy und 40k) gesprochen. Seiner Meinung nach wird die Atmosphäre des Spiels absolut nicht der des Warhammer-Universums entsprechen, da wohl viel zu wenig auf Details eingegangen worden ist und auch GW eher Interesse an einem schnellen Release und Warhammer 40k 2 hat, weshalb aus deren Ecke weniger Kritik zu hören ist. Wenn also schon ein richtiger Fan eher skeptisch ist, wie will man denn dann Warhammer-Neulinge "einfangen"? Wäre es nicht langsam an der Zeit, mal richtig positive Aussagen seitens Mythic zu tätigen?



Ich bin auch ein riesen Warhammer-Fan und mag WAR. Und wer hat jetzt Recht: Dein Kumpel oder ich?


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein riesen Warhammer-Fan und mag WAR. Und wer hat jetzt Recht: Dein Kumpel oder ich?



Sie ist halt so gut eingefangen wie es für ein MMO mit der Altersentsprechung 12 gehen kann. Das es nicht 1:1 ist ist klar, aber das weis auch GW.


----------



## Rosengarten (15. Juli 2008)

Ich stimme peebee's Kumpel zu. Die Atmosphäre hätte um einiges besser sein können, aber sie ist okay. Nicht der Hammer, auch nicht unbedingt das, was man sich unter Warhammer vorstellt, aber es kommt dem nahe und geht deshalb auch seitens GW durch. Die Altersbeschränkung spielt möglicherweise auch eine gewisse Rolle, dennoch denke ich, dass der Grafik aufwand möglicherweise, bei düsterer, schauriger Atmosphäre nicht Massenkampf tauglich sein würde, von daher, mit mehr konnte man nicht rechnen. Vielleicht wird ein Addon dies veränder.....


----------



## Xotix (15. Juli 2008)

Naja finde es torzmde schade das ich nun keinen spalta spielen konnte. und ich persönlich finde man kann den mit keinem vergleichen, aber wenn mythic sagt der is kacke der passt da ned rein ^^ dan werden die wohl ihren grund haben. kannst ja evtl. noch erwähnen das eine der 4 klassen einer von marks lieblingen war. Ma gucken was ich nun spielen werde.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. Juli 2008)

Es gibt nun auch von offizieller Seite neue Infos zu den Ankündigungen vom Freitag:

Karrierenkürzung + Punkbuster


Hauptstädte


Ich habe sie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht selbst durchgelesen, das mach ich, sobald ich nach diesem Text auf "Hinzufügen geklickt habe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


Sollten in den Texten neue Infos auftauchen, werde ich sie in diesen Thread hier einbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke an Brazk im Tschars Rache Forum für den Link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratur (15. Juli 2008)

@Sorzzara

Immer gern doch, der Text ist übrigens wie ein Grabbag aufgeführt. Steht einiges interessantes drin, zumindest genauer erläutert und auch ein paar neue details. Also reinschauen lohnt sich auf jedenfall.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Juli 2008)

Der teil über Punkbuster ist interessant zu lesen .... mit Punkbuster verbind ich zumeist keien guten erinnerungen .. ich bin gespannt wies realisiert wird


----------



## Eratur (15. Juli 2008)

Also wenns so ist, wie sie es da beschreiben. Kann man davon ausgehen, das Punkbuster nicht selbstständig kicken und/oder bannen kann. Aber bei Shootern wird man immer, zu unrecht gekickt von Punk Buster das nervt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (16. Juli 2008)

Wie was wo? Was ist los? Komm grad ausm Urlaub zurück? Hab ich was verpasst? was fällt weg? *ganz zitterig wird*


----------



## Rosengarten (16. Juli 2008)

> Won’t I get tired of the RvR endgame by fighting over the same city every time?
> 
> If pushing through 3 separate dynamic campaigns scattered across 3 racially themed pairings, capturing battlefield objectives, claiming keeps for your guild, slaughtering your enemies in an open field, making a name for yourself by dominating in any one of our many scenarios, or helping to take a fortress for your realm to only then flood into the streets of your enemies’ city is your definition of getting tired, then maybe.



Sehr schönes Statement. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal davon abgesehn müssen die Städtebelagerungen wirklich gut werden, so wie sieh davon schwaärmen, hoffen wir sie halten ihre Aussagen.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juli 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Wie was wo? Was ist los? Komm grad ausm Urlaub zurück? Hab ich was verpasst? was fällt weg? *ganz zitterig wird*



4 Klassen werden bei Releas nicht dabei sein (Schwarzer Gardist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Spalta, Hammerer und Ritter des Sonnenordens), da sie nicht so funktionieren wie sie sollten, und sich deshalb nicht besonders gut spielen.

Und es werden nur 2/6 Städten eroberbar sein, Altdorf und die Unvermeidliche Stadt, der rest wird nachgepatcht.


----------



## peebee (16. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Gelogen. Fertig. Es wurde schon in mehreren Foren darüber diskutiert, und da sind sich alle einig: Die Amtmosphäre ist perfekt eingefasst.
> 
> Peebee, zieh dir nich alles aus den Haaren, ok?


Fanboy???
Wenn selbst ein Laie sagt, daß die Atmosphäre bei weitem nicht düster genug ist, spricht das für sich. Auch die Anzahl der Götter soll viel zu gering sein, deren Zuordnung teilweise schlecht. Spricht also alles gegen Dich!


----------



## shuya01 (16. Juli 2008)

Weißt du was Laie bedeutet? Aber ja als Chaosspieler kann man nur einem Gott dienen, was ich auch schade finde.


----------



## Yondaime (16. Juli 2008)

immer dieses Atmosphäre und Götter gelaber... es wurde schon oft genug gesagt das man es nicht noch dunkler machen kann wenn man eine ab 12 Freigabe will. Und zu den Chaos Göttern.. Kohrne zu Brutal und keine Magier, Slaanesh wärn überall nur Türme die aussehn wie Titten  und Nurgle... Hallo? wer will bitte nen lebenden Popel spielen? 
Hier nochma zu veranschaulichung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (16. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Bei IBM ist eine Beta etwas, dass nur dann läuft, wenn man es alle 2 Minuten mit einem Spitzen Stock sticht.




Halte ich für ein ganz großes Gerücht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (16. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöner Beitrag der mit vielen Missverständnissen aufräumt weil die Leute entwerder der Englischensprache nicht mächtig sind oder sie schlicht und ergreifend nur "News" fetzen Lesen und sich so ihre Fehlerhaften Infos zusammen bauen. Ich Persönlich habe mich auch geärgert aber unter dem Strich muss man einfach sagen kein MMORPG war bisher Perfekt beim Start. Tröstlich ist wie du schon ausgeführt hast das daß was fehlt verraussichtlich mit einem Contend Patch nachgeliefert wird noch bevor die ersten Gilden den Maximal Level erreicht haben und das sind doch sehr tröstliche aussichten.

Die Klassen die Fehlen, ist zwar schade aber man soll ja niemals nie sagen eventuell finden sie ja doch noch in abgeänderter Form ihren weg ins Spiel. Mich allerdings Betrifft das nicht ganz so hart da meine Klasse noch im Game ist (bis jetzt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) da ich mir eh schon zwei ausgeschaut hatte die mich Interesierten ist es nicht ganz so schlimm das es die eine jetzt nicht ins Spiel schaffen wird.

Nochmal ein toller Beitrag !


----------



## Philipp23 (16. Juli 2008)

hi, also ich zock nen schwarz ork tank zurzeit. Und ich muss sage der macht richtig spass. Vor allem weil auch die Welt, quests so richtig gelungen sind ! Ich kann nur sagen das sich Blizz warm anziehen muss wenn War rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich dennoch schade finde das die alterfreigabe auf 12 jahre bestimmt wurde. Den somit wurden eigentl. gute klassen entfernt. Eine freigabe von 16 jahren wäre doch sinnvoller gewessen. Aber nun gut das Spiel macht spass und EA Mythic weis schon was am besten ist. Gruss


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Gelogen. Fertig. Es wurde schon in mehreren Foren darüber diskutiert, und da sind sich alle einig: Die Amtmosphäre ist perfekt eingefasst.
> 
> Peebee, zieh dir nich alles aus den Haaren, ok?



Dürfte ich deine werte Aufemerksamkeit hierauf lenken?

http://www.forenplanet.de/showthread.php?t...mp;pagenumber=9

Ich zitiere:


> Ich meine nicht nur die Grafik. *Wenn du alte Ingame Trailer von Climax Online siehst, wird dir auffallen das eine deutlich düstere Stimmung vorgeherrscht hat, dagegen ist WAR im moment eher wirklich mehr WoW als alles andere.*


und 


> Eben das wird auch IMO nix anderes als ne WoW Kopie, die sich über die Lizenz definiert. *Die Screens und Trailer vor dem Wechsel der Grafik waren richtig düster und fingen die Stimmung eigentlich nicht schlecht ein. Und jetzt haben wir diesen niedlich - kinderkompatibel Müll.*
> [...]



DAS sagen im Moment WHFB-Fans über WAR. Und sie haben absolut Recht. Das Spiel kann so gut und erfolgreich werden wie es will, die Grafik wird dem Hintergrunduniversum nicht völlig gerecht. Man kann drüber hinwegsehen, aber man sollte nicht so tun als wäre dem nicht so. Sonst landen wir auf demselben Niveau wie mit Zähnen und Klauen WoW verteidigende Fanboy-Flamer.



Yondaime schrieb:


> immer dieses Atmosphäre und Götter gelaber... es wurde schon oft genug gesagt das man es nicht noch dunkler machen kann wenn man eine ab 12 Freigabe will.



Und die Freigabe "ab 12" ist das schlimmste was man dem Universum antun konnte. In etwa so als gäbe es beim (hoffentlich kommenden) Star Trek Online keine Borg, weil man Kindern den Anblick von Cyber-Zombies nicht zumuten will. Man kann damit leben, aber es ist einfach Sch... dass den Gemüten von Spielern nur so wenig zugemutet wird.



> Und zu den Chaos Göttern.. Kohrne zu Brutal und keine Magier, Slaanesh wärn überall nur Türme die aussehn wie Titten  und Nurgle... Hallo? wer will bitte nen lebenden Popel spielen?



Du wärst wahrscheinlich überrascht wie beliebt Nurgle-Armeen im Tabletop sind. Allein weil gerade Nurgle kreativen Spielern unendliche Umbaumöglichkeiten bietet. Und wenn jemand im Tabletop eine Nurgle-Armee spielt wird er vermutlich enttäuscht sein dass er keinen entsprechenden Charakter spielen kann.


----------



## Yondaime (16. Juli 2008)

Klar hätt ich mich auch über eine ab 16 oder gar ab 18 Version gefreut vorallem weil ich eigentlich ehr der Kohrne anhänger bin^^" aber ich habe mich seid 2 jahren damit abgefunden und find es nun ma nervig das leute immer wieder auf sachen rumhacken die seid fast 2 Jahren feststehn.  Und ich muss sagen das die neuen Screenshots von der E3 deutlich besser aussehn als die alten siehe  Hier


----------



## mendiger (16. Juli 2008)

also ich hab noch die tabletop gespielt und noch keinen einzigen warhammer-roman gelesen und deshalb hab ich fast gar keine ahnung vom warhammeruniversum. aber mir sind die screenshots düster genug (ich mag es eh nicht gern so dunkel). gut die götter könnten mehr sein... aber wenn ich in höhlen bin im spiel oder bei ingamenacht spiele ich einfach net gerne und auch meine augen tun dann ein bisschen weh(nur ganz bisschen, aber angenehm ist es net).


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> Klar hätt ich mich auch über eine ab 16 oder gar ab 18 Version gefreut vorallem weil ich eigentlich ehr der Kohrne anhänger bin^^" aber ich habe mich seid 2 jahren damit abgefunden und find es nun ma nervig das leute immer wieder auf sachen rumhacken die seid fast 2 Jahren feststehn.  Und ich muss sagen das die neuen Screenshots von der E3 deutlich besser aussehn als die alten siehe  Hier



Sich mit etwas abfinden und es deswegen totschweigen sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Selbst wenn man etwas nicht mehr ändern kann kann man es kritisieren.

Und was die Bilder angeht: Stellenweise werden da immer noch zu viele leuchtende und warme Farben benutzt, statt den "abgestumpften" und kalten die eigentlich bei Dark-Fantasy wie WHFB angemessen wären.

Wie es ein Künstler, ich meine sogar es war John Blanche selbst, mal so nett ausdrückte:

"Das hier ist keine Disney-Fantasy, das ist Monster-unter-deinem-Bett-und-übrigens-alle-deine-Freunde-sind-tot-Fantasy"


----------



## Ferox21 (16. Juli 2008)

*g* Zum Dunkel machen kann ma ja einfach die Helligkeit runterdrehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal abwarten. Ab 12 ist sicherlich eine Einstufung, die das Spiel potentiell mehr der als Kiddies verschrienen Warhammerspielerschaft erschließt und wird den ein oder anderen Erwachsenen Spieler sicherlich stören. Ab 16 und etwas mehr Blut und Gewalt wäre sicherlich drin gewesen (btw, das ab 18 bei Age of Conan verstehe ich eh nicht...).


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (16. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Sich mit etwas abfinden und es deswegen totschweigen sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Selbst wenn man etwas nicht mehr ändern kann kann man es kritisieren.
> 
> Und was die Bilder angeht: Stellenweise werden da immer noch zu viele leuchtende und warme Farben benutzt, statt den "abgestumpften" und kalten die eigentlich bei Dark-Fantasy wie WHFB angemessen wären.
> 
> ...




Ich warte da lieber erstmal bis ich bewegte Bilder sehe und selbst durch diese Welt latsche. Screenshots sind da immer so eine Sache.

Nun, und Mythic kann ja nicht alles "düster, dunkel, kalt, grau" gestalten, am Ende leiden da noch die Spieler an Depressionen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst Games-Workshop bemalt ihre Miniaturen nicht alle mit diesen "abgestumpften" und "kalten" Farben, die du für angemessen hälst. Schau dir mal die Hochelfen (oder den Großteil des Imperiums) an, die haben nunmal sehr helle bzw. kräftige Farben.


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> *g* Zum Dunkel machen kann ma ja einfach die Helligkeit runterdrehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenns so einfach wäre würd ich vermutlich weiter WoW spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal im ernst, ich plane WAR zu spielen weil es ein Warhammer-Spiel ist, nicht weil mir die Liste der Features so gut gefällt. Und das was da momentan an Grafik verkauft wird hat mit Warhammer relativ wenig zu tun. Oder sagen wir besser: die Grafik orientiert sich eher an 08/15 Tabletop-Miniaturen, statt am Hintergrund.

Soviel Kritikfähigkeit muss sein: Mythic hat sich mit dieser "ab 12"-Politik von Anfang an die Möglichkeit verbaut ein "echtes" Warhammer-Spiel zu machen. Die Welt ist darauf ausgerichtet, düster und grauenvoll zu sein, die Grafik untergräbt das momentan etwas.



> Aber mal abwarten. Ab 12 ist sicherlich eine Einstufung, die das Spiel potentiell mehr der als Kiddies verschrienen Warhammerspielerschaft erschließt und wird den ein oder anderen Erwachsenen Spieler sicherlich stören. Ab 16 und etwas mehr Blut und Gewalt wäre sicherlich drin gewesen (btw, das ab 18 bei Age of Conan verstehe ich eh nicht...).



Woher hast du bitte das von wegen "als Kiddies verschriene Warhammerspielerschaft"? Meine Erfahrung sagt eher das komplette Gegenteil. Nur weil sich in den Läden viele Kinder tummeln sind das nicht alles echte Spieler.

EDIT:


Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Nun, und Mythic kann ja nicht alles "düster, dunkel, kalt, grau" gestalten, am Ende leiden da noch die Spieler an Depressionen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich wäre genau dann das Gefühl erreicht, das Warhammer dem Konzept nach auslösen SOLL. Eine völlig trostlose Welt, ohne Frieden, ohne Sicherheit, in der jeder Tag der letzte sein kann. Sorry wenn das etwas überdramatisiert klingt, aber so wurde die Welt entworfen.

Und übrigens: Wie der Hintergrund aussieht und wie die Miniaturen aussehen waren schon immer zweierlei Dinge.


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Juli 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> *g* Zum Dunkel machen kann ma ja einfach die Helligkeit runterdrehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich dachte,dass das "Ab 18 = Reife, erwachsene Spieler"-Argument seit AoC endlich vom Tisch ist? Sicherlich hätte Mythic wie Funcom massig Blut und Gewalt reinbringen können,nur ist seit AoC bekannt,dass solche Spielereien nicht unbedingt mehr zum Spielspaß beitragen. Ansonsten wurde das Thema Grafik schon mehr als genug diskutiert. Als TT-Spieler finde ich den Charme des Spiels in WAR hervorragend eingefangen.


----------



## Hellacopter (16. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, das die Altersfreigabe auch von Games Workshop mitbestimmt wurde, da deren Zielgruppe halt Jugendlich im Alter von 12 Jahren und aufwärts sind - sonst hätten sie die Lizenz wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt rausgerückt.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (16. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre genau dann das Gefühl erreicht, das Warhammer dem Konzept nach auslösen SOLL. Eine völlig trostlose Welt, ohne Frieden, ohne Sicherheit, in der jeder Tag der letzte sein kann. Sorry wenn das etwas überdramatisiert klingt, aber so wurde die Welt entworfen.



Klar herrscht in Warhammer kein Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen-Prinzip, dennoch wird auch dort die Sonne scheinen. 



Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und übrigens: Wie der Hintergrund aussieht und wie die Miniaturen aussehen waren schon immer zweierlei Dinge.



Klar kann eine Miniatur niemals aussehen wie ein Artwork und das wird auch niemals ein Spiel schaffen. Fakt ist, GamesWorkshop versucht soweit wie möglich die Miniaturen Hintergrund-getreu zu gestalten, und wenn GW (die den Hintergrund schreiben) es nichtmal zu 100% schafft, wie soll es jemand anders schaffen?

Und übrigens: Warhammer-Artworks sehen auch meist so düster/dunkel aus, weil sie in Schwarz/Weiß sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Klar kann eine Miniatur niemals aussehen wie ein Artwork und das wird auch niemals ein Spiel schaffen.



Was Spiele angeht schaffte das eigentlich schon Diablo 1 ziemlich gut eine Atmosphäre rüberzubringen wie ich sie von Warhammer erwartet hätte. Oder Akt 1 und 3 in Diablo 2.



> Fakt ist, GamesWorkshop versucht soweit wie möglich die Miniaturen Hintergrund-getreu zu gestalten, und wenn GW (die den Hintergrund schreiben) es nichtmal zu 100% schafft, wie soll es jemand anders schaffen?



Wo hast du das denn her bitteschön? Games Workshop passt den Hintergund den Miniaturen an, die sie als nächstes veröffentlichen wollen, nicht umgekehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum GW's Miniaturen nicht 100% mit dem Hintergrund übereinstimmen? Weil sie der Hintergrund einen feuchten Kericht interessiert. Mit dem lässt sich kein Geld verdienen, mit den Miniaturen schon.



> Und übrigens: Warhammer-Artworks sehen auch meist so düster/dunkel aus, weil sie in Schwarz/Weiß sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich rede auch nicht nur von Artworks. Das komplette Spiel sollte, um dem Bild gerecht zu werden dass Warhammer in der Literatur von sich selbst zeichnet, einfach "depressiv" wirken (wie du es so schön formuliert hast).


----------



## Tja (16. Juli 2008)

Die PB Sache ist doch wirklich unglaublich. Sind die zu faul ein eigenes Programm zu entwickeln? PB verursacht fast immer mehr Fehler als sonst was. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich in CoD 4 gekickt wurde, weil PB wiedermal ein Aktualisierungsproblem hatte. Auch stört es mich,wenn da meine Daten im Hintergrund an Mythic gesendet werden. Ich hoffe, die überlegen sich diesen Schritt sehr genau. Programmen von 3 Anbietern in einem MMORPG stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber..

zur Atmosphäre:

Diese wird (leider) durch 2 Faktoren gekillt:
A.) Altersfreigabe - "Dank" der ab 12 Freigabe werden leider etliche Kiddies spielen und nerven
B.) Komikgrafik - damit kann man keine düstere, harte und kriegerische Atmosphäre erzeugen

Ich glaube, eine ab 18 Freigabe hätte dem Spiel sehr gut getan.


----------



## tekbear (16. Juli 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Ich glaube, eine ab 18 Freigabe hätte dem Spiel sehr gut getan.




glaub ich nicht. bei aoc hat's ja auch nix genützt


ich seh das ganze so: je mehr unstimmung bei einem so gehypten projekt im vorfeld herrscht, desto netter wird nacher die community, weil die performanceposer und die leute die eh dauernd nur nerven und nörgeln wegbleiben. 

warhammer wird mit sicherheit kein flop deshalb.


----------



## Davincico (16. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> 4 Klassen werden bei Releas nicht dabei sein (Schwarzer Gardist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Werden die Klassen dann auch noch nachgepatched?


----------



## Mitzy (16. Juli 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Die PB Sache ist doch wirklich unglaublich. Sind die zu faul ein eigenes Programm zu entwickeln? PB verursacht fast immer mehr Fehler als sonst was. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich in CoD 4 gekickt wurde, weil PB wiedermal ein Aktualisierungsproblem hatte. Auch stört es mich,wenn da meine Daten im Hintergrund an Mythic gesendet werden. Ich hoffe, die überlegen sich diesen Schritt sehr genau. Programmen von 3 Anbietern in einem MMORPG stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber..
> 
> zur Atmosphäre:
> 
> ...



Zu A.)
Kiddys gibt´s in jeder Altersstufe, und wenn jmd. ein Spiel spielen will, dann schickt er einfach jmd. zum Verkäufer und lässt sich das Spiel kaufen. Ganz einfach <.<
Find ich persönlich lustig, zu sehen, dass viele denken, dass alle Kiddys/ viele Kiddys wegbleiben, wenn die Altersgrenze hochgesetzt wird.

@TE: Klasse Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Richtig, die Community wäre trotz Prädikat "keine Jugendfreigabe" dieselbe (bis auf einige wenige vielleicht), aber man hätte keine Grenzen gehabt um das Universum originalgetreuer abzubilden. Ein Touch Horror gehört da einfach mit rein, wer das nicht einsieht sollte sich ein paar Regelbücher nochmal etwas genauer ansehen und nicht am Ende der Regelsektion zu lesen aufhören.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Zu A.)
> Kiddys gibt´s in jeder Altersstufe, und wenn jmd. ein Spiel spielen will, dann schickt er einfach jmd. zum Verkäufer und lässt sich das Spiel kaufen. Ganz einfach <.<
> Find ich persönlich lustig, zu sehen, dass viele denken, dass alle Kiddys/ viele Kiddys wegbleiben, wenn die Altersgrenze hochgesetzt wird.


Accounterstellung nur mit Postident-Verfahren oder x-check und schon hat man alle unter 18 draussen


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Accounterstellung nur mit Postident-Verfahren oder x-check und schon hat man alle unter 18 draussen



Verhindert auch nicht dass der große Bruder oder die Eltern das Spiel für einen freischalten und das Kind spielen lassen.


----------



## Eratur (16. Juli 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Werden die Klassen dann auch noch nachgepatched?



Es steht nicht fest, ob die Klassen noch nachgepatcht werden. Aber die Fehlenden Archtypes werden auf jeden fall aufgefüllt. Entweder mit den überarbeiteten, oder mit neuen Klassen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (16. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Was Spiele angeht schaffte das eigentlich schon Diablo 1 ziemlich gut eine Atmosphäre rüberzubringen wie ich sie von Warhammer erwartet hätte. Oder Akt 1 und 3 in Diablo 2.



Oha, diese Spiele hatten ja nicht mal ein Tag/Nacht wechsel. Klar sieht es nachts düsterer aus, als am Tag, wenn die Sonne scheint.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weißt du wie langweilig eine so riesige Welt wirken würde, wenn es überall "düster" und grau aussehen würde, wie du es gerne möchtest?



Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her bitteschön? Games Workshop passt den Hintergund den Miniaturen an, die sie als nächstes veröffentlichen wollen, nicht umgekehrt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und übrigens: Wie der Hintergrund aussieht und wie die Miniaturen aussehen waren schon immer zweierlei Dinge.


Einerseits sagst du, die Miniaturen sehen nicht hintergrundgetreu aus, anderseits sagst du, dass GW den Hintergrund an die Miniaturen anpasst. Aha? Also sehen sie doch hintergrundgetreu aus. Da möchte ich gar nicht erst wissen, woher du deine Aussagen nimmst, dankeschön.



Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und warum GW's Miniaturen nicht 100% mit dem Hintergrund übereinstimmen? Weil sie der Hintergrund einen feuchten Kericht interessiert. Mit dem lässt sich kein Geld verdienen, mit den Miniaturen schon.


Die Tabletop-Spieler kaufen sich also GW-Produkte, weil ihnen nur die Miniaturen gefallen? Dessen war ich mir gar nicht bewusst - warum ich mir wohl die ganzen Hefte und Bücher gekauft habe? Wenn den Tabletop-Spielern(zu denen auch viele der GW-Mitarbeiter zählen) nichts an der Story liegen würde, könnte GW die ganzen Storys und Hintergründe aus den Armeebüchern/Codizes und Regelbüchern weglassen, das würde denen auch eine Menge Geld und Zeit sparen.



Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich rede auch nicht nur von Artworks. Das komplette Spiel sollte, um dem Bild gerecht zu werden dass Warhammer in der Literatur von sich selbst zeichnet, einfach "depressiv" wirken (wie du es so schön formuliert hast).



Lies mal ein paar Bücher von Warhammer. Dort gibt es nicht nur düstere Wälder, wolkenbedeckte Himmel, stinkende Sümpfe und eine tägliche Sonnenfinsternis. 

Tut mir Leid, wenn ich jetzt deinen Post so auseinander genommen habe. Warhammer ist zwar eine kriegerische Welt, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass alles so ausehen müsste, als wenn man am Grauen Star leiden würde und nicht überall werden täglich Schlachten ausgefochten. Warum sollte es also keinen  Wald geben, der nicht nur aus blattlosen Bäumen besteht? Oder ein Tal, auf der eine Wiese im saftigen Grün sich ausbreitet? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Unrael (16. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Oha, diese Spiele hatten ja nicht mal ein Tag/Nacht wechsel. Klar sieht es nachts düsterer aus, als am Tag, wenn die Sonne scheint.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich stimme dir in allen Punkten zu!
Ehrlich gesagt freu ich mich über jedes bisschen Story in den Codizes und Armeebüchern. Es ist irgendwie 3mal so cool, sich richtig in seine Figuren hineinversetzen zu können.

Und nur trist sollte die Welt nicht sein. Was ich viel besser fände, wäre das man z.B. mit Level 1 in einem bunten Wald rumläuft, und später mit Level 40 alles niedergebrannt ist und fiese Zwerge oder andere Stumpenz rumlaufen. 

Eine Welt die sich verändert fehlt ziemlich vielen MMORPG's (das also auch im Alten neues ist)


----------



## Sorzzara (16. Juli 2008)

Zur aktuellen Diskussion:

Mir gefällt die Warhammer Online - Welt wie ich sie aus Videos und Screenshots kenne sehr gut. Ich will Stimmung, ich will Action, ich will grafisch hoffnungslos übertrieben bombastische Zauber und Fähigkeiten, ich will Explosionen usw. usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Genau das wird mir hier geboten.

Was dieser soch sehr inhaltslose Satz aussagen will...über Geschmack kann man endlos streiten, jeder mag was anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 düster oder nicht düster, grell, farblos, graubraun, bunt, einfach, ausgeschmückt....die geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich. Jedem das seine.


Zum Thema Punkbuster werde ich noch ein Statement in den *ZWEITEN POST auf SEITE 1* schreiben...nach dem letzten Statementupdate hatte ich 5 Private Messages die mich darauf hinwiesen, dass der hinweisende post nichts derartiges enthielt, deshalb schreib ichs hier in GROSSBUCHSTABEN (Entschuldige Tod^^)

Edit: Die Updates in meinem 2ten Post sind jetzt drin...bitte beachten, der zweite Post von ist eigentlich der dritte, weil Vermillion schneller war als ich =)


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Oha, diese Spiele hatten ja nicht mal ein Tag/Nacht wechsel. Klar sieht es nachts düsterer aus, als am Tag, wenn die Sonne scheint.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich gebe mal die Frage zurück: Sind Filme oder Spiele langweilig, wenn es da permanent dunkel ist? Beispiel z.B. Doom 3? Oder dient das nicht eher auf mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche Weise der gezielten Schaffung einer Stimmung im Spieler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Einerseits sagst du, die Miniaturen sehen nicht hintergrundgetreu aus, anderseits sagst du, dass GW den Hintergrund an die Miniaturen anpasst. Aha? Also sehen sie doch hintergrundgetreu aus. Da möchte ich gar nicht erst wissen, woher du deine Aussagen nimmst, dankeschön.



Was ich meinte ist, dass der Hintergrund gerne mal neu geschrieben wird, wenn ein neues Produkt auf den Markt gebracht werden soll. So zum Beispiel geschehen bei den Tyraniden in 40k. Da wurden die alten Symbionten mal eben den damals neuen Tyraniden angegliedert. Oder das Aufbauschen der Necron-Bedrohung pünktlich zu ihrem ersten eigenen Codex.

Dass das Aussehen von Miniaturen wenig mit dem Hintergrund zu tun haben kannst du ganz einfach nachprüfen, indem du dir Space Marines ankuckst - erstens sind die auf Artworks sehr viel bulliger und zweitens um einiges größer als normale Menschen. Das hat was mit Möglichkeiten der Produktion zu tun. Zudem bemalt GW die Miniaturen standardmäßig auf eine sehr "saubere" Art und Weise. Sprich als kämen Rüstungen frisch von der Politur und Uniformen direkt aus der Wäsche. Da wirken Miniaturen von Spielern die mit Schutt auf den Bases, Staub und evtl. Blut auf den Uniformen und sichtbaren Kampfspuren an Waffen und Rüstungen versehen wurden wesentlich lebendiger.



> Die Tabletop-Spieler kaufen sich also GW-Produkte, weil ihnen nur die Miniaturen gefallen? Dessen war ich mir gar nicht bewusst - warum ich mir wohl die ganzen Hefte und Bücher gekauft habe? Wenn den Tabletop-Spielern(zu denen auch viele der GW-Mitarbeiter zählen) nichts an der Story liegen würde, könnte GW die ganzen Storys und Hintergründe aus den Armeebüchern/Codizes und Regelbüchern weglassen, das würde denen auch eine Menge Geld und Zeit sparen.



Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe was man selbst von Warhammer-Fans mittlerweile so zu hören kriegt, dann ist das Tabletop-System selbst rückständig, wenig detailliert, realitätsfern und dafür überfrachtet mit sinnlosen Ausnahmen (die berüchtigten Sonderregeln). Der einzige Vorteil den GW noch vor der Konkurrenz hat sind wirklich die sehr schönen Modelle.

Die Black Library mit all ihren Romanen ist ein netter Nebenverdienst für GW, genau wie ForgeWorld, mehr aber nicht. Der Löwenanteil kommt aus den Miniaturenverkäufen, weil das das einzige ist wo sie bis jetzt noch konkurrenzlos gut sind.



> Lies mal ein paar Bücher von Warhammer. Dort gibt es nicht nur düstere Wälder, wolkenbedeckte Himmel, stinkende Sümpfe und eine tägliche Sonnenfinsternis.
> 
> Tut mir Leid, wenn ich jetzt deinen Post so auseinander genommen habe. Warhammer ist zwar eine kriegerische Welt, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass alles so ausehen müsste, als wenn man am Grauen Star leiden würde und nicht überall werden täglich Schlachten ausgefochten. Warum sollte es also keinen  Wald geben, der nicht nur aus blattlosen Bäumen besteht? Oder ein Tal, auf der eine Wiese im saftigen Grün sich ausbreitet? Fragen über Fragen.



Die Quintessenz von Warhammer, und das wurde auch von den WAR-Entwicklern immer wieder betont, ist dass es jederzeit und überall Krieg gibt. Es wird immer wieder deutlich gemacht, dass die Warhammer-Welt ein trostloser Ort ist. Das ist das einzige, womit sich WAR stylistisch wirklich abheben kann von den HdROs, WoWs und dergleichen.

Und wenn es nicht entsprechend aussieht dann ist das ein Minuspunkt am Konzept, egal wie du es drehst und wendest. Die Grundstimmung passt einfach nicht. "Saftige Wiesen" gehören in Disney-Filme und Kinder-Fantasy à la WoW, aber nicht in ein Kriegsgebiet. Warhammer ist nunmal nicht kindgerecht und es dann darauf zu trimmen, unter anderem durch visuellen Stil oder bewusstes Weglassen von zentralen Elementen wie drei der vier Chaosgötter, dann ist das nicht mehr Hintergrundkonform.


----------



## Chiroc (16. Juli 2008)

Also ich beschäftige mich jetzt seit über 11 Jahren mit Warhammer und ich muss sagen, dass ich finde, dass Mythic die Atmosphäre sehr gut eingefangen hat, mir ist es düster genug und wie hier schon gesagt wurde, kann es da nicht überall düster und trist sein. Wobei es noch lange nicht so bunt und grell ist wie WoW.
Da kannst du sagen, was du willst, Draco, mir gefällt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peebee (16. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Der Löwenanteil kommt aus den Miniaturenverkäufen, weil das das einzige ist wo sie bis jetzt noch konkurrenzlos gut sind.


Naja, dann empfehle ich mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand. Was gute Miniaturen sind, kann man ganz gut bei Confrontation sehen, da bekomme ich für mein Geld etwas aus Metall und keinen Plastikschrott. Das meiste Geld mach GW aber wohl eher auch mit dem Verkauf der Regelwerke und Lizenzen.


----------



## shuya01 (16. Juli 2008)

rackham macht doch jetzt alles prepainted und aus plastik und wirklich gut stehts um das ganze auch nicht.


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Dürfte ich deine werte Aufemerksamkeit hierauf lenken?
> 
> http://www.forenplanet.de/showthread.php?t...mp;pagenumber=9
> 
> ...



Draco...bevor du wieder irgendwelchen Dummlaberern recht gibst, solltest du deine eigne Meinung bilden und nicht von Screenshots ausgehn. Was für Leute sich als WHFB-Fans ausgeben und was die sagen, nur weil sie nen Screenshot gesehn haben, find ich nicht sehr repräsentativ und geht mir daher an meinem "Ar..." vorbei. 

Ach und peebee...du langweilst mich, hol mir nen bissl Honig, ok?


----------



## Draco1985 (17. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Draco...bevor du wieder irgendwelchen Dummlaberern recht gibst, solltest du deine eigne Meinung bilden und nicht von Screenshots ausgehn.



Meine Meinung habe ich schon dargelegt: Dass ich die inkonsequente Umsetzung des Universums wegen Kinderfreundlichkeit als Manko ansehe, aber genau wie die Streichungen der Klassen kein so gravierendes dass es mich daran hindert das Spiel insgesamt freudig zu erwarten. Aber wo Kritik angemessen ist soll man sie auch anbringen.

Und an dieser Meinung werden auch bewegte Bilder (solltest du darauf anspielen) nichts ändern. Wenn eine Rüstung auf einem Screenshot zu bunt ist oder dergleichen ändert sich das auch in bewegung nicht auf magische Weise. Und bewegte Bilder bringen Khorne-, Nurgle- und Slaaneshchampions auch nicht als spielbare Klassen (in welcher Form auch immer) ins Spiel.



> Was für Leute sich als WHFB-Fans ausgeben und was die sagen, nur weil sie nen Screenshot gesehn haben, find ich nicht sehr repräsentativ und geht mir daher an meinem "Ar..." vorbei.



"[...] als Fans *ausgeben*", sehr witzig...

Die Leute spielen teilweise schon seit mehr als zehn Jahren WHFB und/oder WH40k, teilweise mit mehreren Armeen im fünfstelligen Punktebereich. Und dann kommst du und sprichst denen den Fan-Status ab weil dir ihre Meinung nicht passt? Sorry wenn ich das nicht ganz ernst nehme...

Die sind - im Gegensatz zu einigen hier im Forum - nicht erst auf den Zug aufgesprungen als ihnen WoW zu langweilig und ein Spiel angekündigt wurde, das zufällig im Warhammer-Universum spielt. Einige von denen haben so ganz nebenbei das Lexicanum mit auf die Beine gestellt. So viel zu "als Fans *ausgeben*".


----------



## Ascían (17. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die Quintessenz von Warhammer, und das wurde auch von den WAR-Entwicklern immer wieder betont, ist dass es jederzeit und überall Krieg gibt. Es wird immer wieder deutlich gemacht, dass die Warhammer-Welt ein trostloser Ort ist. Das ist das einzige, womit sich WAR stylistisch wirklich abheben kann von den HdROs, WoWs und dergleichen.
> 
> Und wenn es nicht entsprechend aussieht dann ist das ein Minuspunkt am Konzept, egal wie du es drehst und wendest. Die Grundstimmung passt einfach nicht. "Saftige Wiesen" gehören in Disney-Filme und Kinder-Fantasy à la WoW, aber nicht in ein Kriegsgebiet. Warhammer ist nunmal nicht kindgerecht und es dann darauf zu trimmen, unter anderem durch visuellen Stil oder bewusstes Weglassen von zentralen Elementen wie drei der vier Chaosgötter, dann ist das nicht mehr Hintergrundkonform.



Natürlich sollte die Welt von WAR nicht so aussehen wie der Wald von Elwynn, das ist ganz klar. Dennoch wäre eine ganz finster gehaltene Welt dem Spielspaß doch eher abträglich, ich erinnerne mich noch zu genau wie ich vor einem Jahr  in HdRO endlich Angmar erreichte und dort nach einer Woche leveln schon Depressionen beim Einloggen bekam - alles kaputt und verwüstet, nur Staub und schwarzes Geröll,am schwarzen Himmel toben nachts magische Stürme und alle 10 Meter lauert irgendetwas was dich fressen oder zerquetschen will..von mir aus können in WAR viele Gebiete genauso aussehen, aber bitte nicht alle -  ein Refugium wäre doch ganz nett zum Abbau der Stresshormone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (17. Juli 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> (...) alles kaputt und verwüstet, nur Staub und schwarzes Geröll,am schwarzen Himmel toben nachts magische Stürme und alle 10 Meter lauert irgendetwas was dich fressen oder zerquetschen will (...)



Also in etwa so wie das Schattenmondtal in WoW? ^^ Da bekam ich auch fast depressionen, hab nie lang dort gequestet. Fakt ist eben, wenn alles, oder ein zu grosser Teil so aussieht, will man irgendwann gar nicht mehr einloggen. Was natürlich nicht heissen soll dass es nicht auch solche Gebiete geben soll! Nur eben nicht überall.


----------



## Chiroc (17. Juli 2008)

Ich muss sagen, ich finde alles, was ich von WAR bisher gesehen habe, düsterer als das Schattenmondtal, über Angmar kann ich leider noch nicht reden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdan (17. Juli 2008)

W.A.R IS GOING!!


----------



## Ascían (17. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Also in etwa so wie das Schattenmondtal in WoW? ^^ Da bekam ich auch fast depressionen, hab nie lang dort gequestet. Fakt ist eben, wenn alles, oder ein zu grosser Teil so aussieht, will man irgendwann gar nicht mehr einloggen. Was natürlich nicht heissen soll dass es nicht auch solche Gebiete geben soll! Nur eben nicht überall.



Genau das ist auch meine Meinung. Eine stimmige Welt ist natürlich wünschenswert, aber manchmal wird hier der Eindruck vermittelt, die meisten wünschten sich "Depression Online" statt "Warhammer Online".


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (17. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal die Frage zurück: Sind Filme oder Spiele langweilig, wenn es da permanent dunkel ist? Beispiel z.B. Doom 3? Oder dient das nicht eher auf mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche Weise der gezielten Schaffung einer Stimmung im Spieler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ein MMORPG ist nicht gleich ein Film oder ein Spiel wie Doom, F.E.A.R, Bioshock...etc; ein Film dauert für gewöhnlich maximal 2 Stunden, und selbst ein stimmungsvolles RPG kann man gemütlich in einer oder zwei Wochen durchspielen (wobei Doom und die meisten anderen Shooter noch viel schneller zu Ende gehn).
Ein MMORPG soll jedoch nicht nur für zwei Wochen oder einen Monat fesseln und Spaß machen, es soll ja über Jahre fesseln. Daher ist die Spielwelt von solch einem Spiel um weiten größer als von einem "gewöhnlichem Spiel". Aber die Welt soll nicht nur groß sein, sondern soll auch ansprechen und Abwechslung bieten. Und glaub mir, wenn man einen Monat lang, ständig nur diese düsteren, "ohne warme Farben"-Welt sieht, hat man die Schnauze voll davon. Nicht weil es unbedingt schlecht aussehen muss, aber irgendwann sieht es für einen alles gleich aus: Weil die Abwechslung fehlt.

Und dass Symbionten jetzt Teil des Tyraniden Schwarms sind, ist ja wohl nicht wirklich eine tragisch Änderung, oder? Da fand ich manch andere Änderungen schlimmer, die aber die Story auch nicht zerrüttet haben, oder nur ansatzweise angegriffen hätten. Meist war es nur ein Stirnrunzeln, ein Kopfschütteln und gegessen war's.


Draco1985 schrieb:


> Oder das Aufbauschen der Necron-Bedrohung pünktlich zu ihrem ersten eigenen Codex.


Die Aussage ist genauso dämlich, wie wenn ich mich aufregen würde, warum gerade jetzt in W.a.r. ein offener Krieg ausbricht und nicht ein Jahr nach dem Release, wenn die Spieler erstmal 12 Monate Däumchen gedreht haben. 

Und, dass die Miniaturen nur deshalb nicht hintergrundgetreu aussehen sollen, nur weil ihr Maßstab nicht 1:1 übereinstimmt und sie nicht so "bullig" aussehen wie auf ARTWORKS aussehen - hallo? Nur deshalb sind sie nicht hintergrundgetreu? Wegen Artworks? Auf manchen Artworks sahen die SpaceMarines arg eckig aus - hatten sogar eckige Köpfe. Haben die jetzt storytechnisch auch eckige Köpfe? Achso stimmt. Das ist ja noch nicht alles: Ihre Servorüstung ist bei den Miniaturen vom GamesWorkshop immer sauber und nie dreckig! So eine Frechheit! Und wenn mein Trupp auf Orks schießt und 10 umnietet, fallen denen nie ihre Arme ab oder gehen andersweitig kaputt...

...ich habe schon gar keine Lust mehr, weiter auf deinen Text einzugehen. Bringt ja eh nix.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. Juli 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Genau das ist auch meine Meinung. Eine stimmige Welt ist natürlich wünschenswert, aber manchmal wird hier der Eindruck vermittelt, die meisten wünschten sich "Depression Online" statt "Warhammer Online".



Ziemlich gute Definition von Warhammer. Die die sich das wünschen, wünschen sich eben das echte, düstere Warhammer, keine kinderkompatible Version davon.



Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ein MMORPG ist nicht gleich ein Film oder ein Spiel wie Doom, F.E.A.R, Bioshock...etc; ein Film dauert für gewöhnlich maximal 2 Stunden, und selbst ein stimmungsvolles RPG kann man gemütlich in einer oder zwei Wochen durchspielen (wobei Doom und die meisten anderen Shooter noch viel schneller zu Ende gehn).
> Ein MMORPG soll jedoch nicht nur für zwei Wochen oder einen Monat fesseln und Spaß machen, es soll ja über Jahre fesseln. Daher ist die Spielwelt von solch einem Spiel um weiten größer als von einem "gewöhnlichem Spiel". Aber die Welt soll nicht nur groß sein, sondern soll auch ansprechen und Abwechslung bieten. Und glaub mir, wenn man einen Monat lang, ständig nur diese düsteren, "ohne warme Farben"-Welt sieht, hat man die Schnauze voll davon. Nicht weil es unbedingt schlecht aussehen muss, aber irgendwann sieht es für einen alles gleich aus: Weil die Abwechslung fehlt.



Wieso, Abwechslung gibts doch insgesamt dank RvR genug. Visuelle Abwechslung hat man durch die verschiedenen Aufmachungen der T-Zonen ebenfalls. Aber alles sollte doch schon in dem Stil gehalten sein, den der Hintergrund vorgibt. Und der ist nunmal eher "depressiv" und zwar ganz bewusst, damit man eben kein zweites HdR hat.



> Und dass Symbionten jetzt Teil des Tyraniden Schwarms sind, ist ja wohl nicht wirklich eine tragisch Änderung, oder? Da fand ich manch andere Änderungen schlimmer, die aber die Story auch nicht zerrüttet haben, oder nur ansatzweise angegriffen hätten. Meist war es nur ein Stirnrunzeln, ein Kopfschütteln und gegessen war's.



Wie wärs dann mit den Tau? Die passten in ihrer ursprünglichen Inkarnation in etwa genauso gut ins Universum von 40k wie die Draenei in WoW. Und bis heute nimmt die Tau kaum ein Veteran ernst, obwohl ihr Hintergrund durch diverse Quellen merklich "abgedunkelt" wurde.

Übrigens passt das gerade ziemlich gut: Die Tau sind die "Anime-Mecha"-Fraktion von 40k, geschaffen für Spieler die sich zu alt für Pokémon und Yu-Gi-Oh halten, aber noch jung genug sind auf den Kram reinzufallen. In etwa dasselbe versucht Mythic gerade mit WAR: Ein Spiel für die die WoW ausgelutscht finden und sich nach etwas anderem sehnen, aber einen zu großen Sprung im visuellen Design nicht akzeptieren.



> Die Aussage ist genauso dämlich, wie wenn ich mich aufregen würde, warum gerade jetzt in W.a.r. ein offener Krieg ausbricht und nicht ein Jahr nach dem Release, wenn die Spieler erstmal 12 Monate Däumchen gedreht haben.



Hast du die Situation vorher und nachher erlebt? Kennst du die Unterschiede? Wahrscheinlich nicht.

Die Necrons fielen durch ihre Umsetzung in spielbare Form demselben Phänomen zum Opfer wie (entschuldige dass ich hier aufs Sci-Fi-Terrain ausweichen muss) die Borg aus Star Trek. Je mehr man über sie erfuhr desto gewöhnlicher und langweiliger wurden sie. Als schattenhafte Bedrohung wirkten sie gefährlicher als als spielbare Armee mit komplett breitgetretenem Hintergrund.



> Und, dass die Miniaturen nur deshalb nicht hintergrundgetreu aussehen sollen, nur weil ihr Maßstab nicht 1:1 übereinstimmt und sie nicht so "bullig" aussehen wie auf ARTWORKS aussehen - hallo? Nur deshalb sind sie nicht hintergrundgetreu? Wegen Artworks? Auf manchen Artworks sahen die SpaceMarines arg eckig aus - hatten sogar eckige Köpfe. Haben die jetzt storytechnisch auch eckige Köpfe?



Artworks sind nur EINE Quelle für Hintergrundmaterial. Aber wenn du dir den Hintergrund mal durchlesen würdest, würde dir vermutlich auffallen, dass Space Marines im Schnitt knapp einen halben Meter größer sind und erheblich mehr Körpermasse haben als ein normaler Mensch. Und jetzt stell mal einen Imp und einen Marine nebeneinander. Na, fällt dir was auf?

Übrigens gibt es auch hier Spieler die sich Mühe geben die Marines näher an Beschreibungen in Büchern, Abbildungen in Artworks, etc. aussehen zu lassen. Und weißt du was? Sie sehen dadurch wesentlich imposanter aus.



> Achso stimmt. Das ist ja noch nicht alles: Ihre Servorüstung ist bei den Miniaturen vom GamesWorkshop immer sauber und nie dreckig! So eine Frechheit! Und wenn mein Trupp auf Orks schießt und 10 umnietet, fallen denen nie ihre Arme ab oder gehen andersweitig kaputt...



Werd mal nicht polemisch. Was ich gesagt habe war einfach dass auf "Schlachtfeld-Look" getrimmte Miniaturen einen ganz anderen Eindruck erwecken als die 08/15-Farbschemata von GW. Der 08/15-Standard-Imp aus den Farbseiten des Codex wirkt zu steril um wirklich auf ein Schlachtfeld zu gehören. Da gibt es wahre Kunstwerke von Fans, die derart liebevoll "verdreckt" wurden, dass sie wesentlich martialischer wirken als Otto-Normal-Schemata.



> ...ich habe schon gar keine Lust mehr, weiter auf deinen Text einzugehen. Bringt ja eh nix.



Jaaaa, ist schon schlimm wenn Fans etwas an ihrem Hintergrund liegt, nicht wahr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (17. Juli 2008)

Es kommt ja auch darauf an, wo man sich befindet. So sind in Warhammer die Gebiete von z.B. Ulthuan sehr freundlich und hell, während die Chaoswüste ihrem Namen gerecht wird. Genauso sieht es im Weltenrandgebirge etwas kahler aus als in den Dschungeln Lustrias. Nur dunkel wäre also auch für die Darstellung der Welt unpassend.


----------



## Rosengarten (17. Juli 2008)

@Draco
Im Bezug auf die Atmosphäre gebe ich dir Recht, da hätte ich mir auch viel mehr gewünscht.
Aber das mit den TAU sehe ich nicht so. Nur weil sie Kampfanzüge haben und als *gute* rüberkommen, da sie gemeinsam für das Höhere Wohl kämpfen, sind sie nicht gleich die *Anime-Mecha* Fraktion. Sie sind beliebt bei jung und alt, bei Neulingen und Veteranen. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und wer TAU mag soll sie doch spielen.
Das eine Rasse über die mehr und meh bekannt wird auch umso langweiliger wird, kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (17. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Jaaaa, ist schon schlimm wenn Fans etwas an ihrem Hintergrund liegt, nicht wahr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, sicher nicht deshalb. Sondern eher, weil sich alles im Kreis dreht. Ich habe anfangs von Hochelfen geredet, die nunmal helle Farben bevorzugen. Nun liegen wir im 41. Jahrtausend, weil angeblich die Modelle nicht dem Hintergrund gerecht werden. Dann stellt sich plötzlich heraus, dass diese Aussage einzig dafür steht, dass die Miniaturen der Space Marines zu klein sind oder dass GW keine Abnutzung der Ausrüstung bei bestimmten Völkern deutlich aufmalt. Das hat nichts mit einer falschen Umsetzung des Hintergrunds zu tun, sondern mit Kleinkariertheit. Ich jedenfalls hatte immer Spaß an meinen Miniaturen und empfand sie als sehr gut umgesetzt. Achja, der Großteil der Story hatte mir ebenfalls bis auf wenige kleine Ausnahmen gefallen, auch wenn ich ebenfalls kein großer Necron-Fan war.

Aber bevor du dich zum dritten Mal wiederholst, wie schlecht die Miniaturen denn ausgearbeitet seien, weil sie nicht Maßstabsgetreu sind, sag ich dir: Du hast vollkommen Recht, ich hab Unrecht - endlich ist die Diskussion zu Ende und ich habe meine Ruhe.


----------



## Sorzzara (17. Juli 2008)

Und ich sage, hört bitte bitte bitte auf zu Streiten, und lasst aus diesem Thread keinen Flamethread werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War ne Menge Arbeit den opener zu schreiben, und es wär schade wenns geclosed werden würd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (17. Juli 2008)

Das Motto lautet doch "Krieg ist überall" und Krieg ist halt brutal, zerstörerisch etc...Ich glaube, man muß nicht mal ein Hardcore Fan des TT's sein, um das zu verstehen. Ich hab das TT erst vor kurzer Zeit kennen gelernt (weil mich der Hintergrund/Stimmung interessierte), aber ich finde, dass die bisher gezeigten Screenshots diese düstere Stimmung nicht ansatzweise wiedergeben können und das ist sehr schade. 

Wer sagt denn, das düster gleich "dunkel" sein muss? Eine düstere Stimmung kann ich auch erzeugen, indem ich bei Sonnenschein verbrannte Lachen, Häuser oder aufgespießte Köpfe zeige. Düster != dunkel. Natürlich geht das mit einer Komikgrafik nicht so gut, aber es gäbe sicher Möglichkeiten, die Stimmung düsterer zu gestalten, ob das gemacht wird, steht leider auf einem anderen Blatt.

zum Schattenmondtal:

Das ist wohl eine der stimmigsten Zonen überhaupt, schließlich bewegt man sich auf Illidan zu, Endzeitstimmung halt, kein Vergleich zur Farbvergewaltigung der biologischen Kupel im Nethersturm.


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Juli 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Das Motto lautet doch "Krieg ist überall" und Krieg ist halt brutal, zerstörerisch etc...Ich glaube, man muß nicht mal ein Hardcore Fan des TT's sein, um das zu verstehen. Ich hab das TT erst vor kurzer Zeit kennen gelernt (weil mich der Hintergrund/Stimmung interessierte), aber ich finde, dass die bisher gezeigten Screenshots diese düstere Stimmung nicht ansatzweise wiedergeben können und das ist sehr schade.
> 
> Wer sagt denn, das düster gleich "dunkel" sein muss? Eine düstere Stimmung kann ich auch erzeugen, indem ich bei Sonnenschein verbrannte Lachen, Häuser oder aufgespießte Köpfe zeige. Düster != dunkel. Natürlich geht das mit einer Komikgrafik nicht so gut, aber es gäbe sicher Möglichkeiten, die Stimmung düsterer zu gestalten, ob das gemacht wird, steht leider auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Augen aufmachst, siehst du auf vielen Warhammer Screenshots, dass aufgespießte Köpfe, Leichen, verbrannte Häuser, etc. alles vorhanden ist.


----------



## Hühü1 (17. Juli 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Das Motto lautet doch "Krieg ist überall" und Krieg ist halt brutal, zerstörerisch etc...Ich glaube, man muß nicht mal ein Hardcore Fan des TT's sein, um das zu verstehen. Ich hab das TT erst vor kurzer Zeit kennen gelernt (weil mich der Hintergrund/Stimmung interessierte), aber ich finde, dass die bisher gezeigten Screenshots diese düstere Stimmung nicht ansatzweise wiedergeben können und das ist sehr schade.
> 
> Wer sagt denn, das düster gleich "dunkel" sein muss? Eine düstere Stimmung kann ich auch erzeugen, indem ich bei Sonnenschein verbrannte Lachen, Häuser oder aufgespießte Köpfe zeige. Düster != dunkel. Natürlich geht das mit einer Komikgrafik nicht so gut, aber es gäbe sicher Möglichkeiten, die Stimmung düsterer zu gestalten, ob das gemacht wird, steht leider auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> ...



Naja darfst nicht vergessen das es ein MMO ist das so vielen spielern wie möglich, ab 12 jahren , attraktiv gemacht werden soll.
Die meisten spieler werden froh sein wenn sie nicht immer krieg und düstere atmosphere vor der nase haben.


----------



## Rosengarten (18. Juli 2008)

*WAR is everywhere*. heißt ja das Motto und das sollten sie auch beibehalten, wem das zu viel ist der sollte vielleicht auch mal nach draußen gehen oder nach ner Stunde WAR ein wenig Animal Crossing spielen. So sehe ich das.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> *WAR is everywhere*. heißt ja das Motto und das sollten sie auch beibehalten, wem das zu viel ist der sollte vielleicht auch mal nach draußen gehen oder nach ner Stunde WAR ein wenig Animal Crossing spielen. So sehe ich das.



Nehmt doch mal z.B. die Elfenlande Ulthuans. Die sind - wie ich schonmal gesagt habe - nicht dunkel,düster,sonstwas. Für wen "WAR = Blut, Nacht,Nebel" ist, der lebt eindeutig in einer Fantasyschiene F.


----------



## Rosengarten (18. Juli 2008)

Solche Gebiete können ja auch friedlicher sein und müssen auch nicht gleich von Nebelschwaden usw bedeckt sein, jedoch sollte der größte Teil düster, vom Krieg gepeinigt und schrecklich aussehen.  Natürlich gibt es Gebiete, die nicht verwüstet sind wie halt die Lande der Hochelfen, obwohl durch den Einfall der Dunkelelfen auch dort einige Gebiete so aussehen mpssten, und diese sollten ruhig eine friedliche Atmosphäre darstellen, aber in den meisten Gebieten gibt es halt Krieg und so sollte es auch aussehen, dass hat nichts mit n einer Fantasywelt lebend zu tun, denn Warhammer ist überwiegend Blut, Nacht, Nebel!


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> *WAR is everywhere*. heißt ja das Motto und das sollten sie auch beibehalten, wem das zu viel ist der sollte vielleicht auch mal nach draußen gehen oder nach ner Stunde WAR ein wenig Animal Crossing spielen. So sehe ich das.



Und wo ist jetzt den Argument?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2008)

Wieso eigentlich Nacht?
Sollte man nur bei Nacht kämpfen? Ich finde blutige Schlachten unter brennend heißer Sonne auf einer, danach ehemaligen, Wiese sehr viel atmosphärischer als immer nur Nebel und Nacht...

Und wieso eigentlich auch Nebel?
Ums mal so zu sagen... taktisch sind Nacht- und Nebelschlachten fürn Eimer... Man sieht den Feind nicht/kaum, man sieht seine eigenen Leute nicht/kaum... 

*Düstere Atmosphäre heißt nicht gleich Ewigwährende Nacht, immerdar wabbernder Nebel und schon alles niedergebrannt...*
Das ist Atmosphäre für einen 15 Minuten Horrorsplatter aber nicht für Monatelange Schlachten ;-)
Ihr versteht hoffentlich was ich meine... klar es sollte nicht so aussehen wie der Wald von Elwynn aber die Natur regeneriert sich schneller als einem Lieb ist und es wird nicht jeden Tag eine Solch immense Schlacht genau an dem Ort stattfinden das alles so dermaßen alles kaputt, zerstört, verrottet ist etc. pp. das mag vielleicht beim Chaos oder den Dunkelelfen sein aber auf jeden Fall wie die schon oft erwähnten Hochelfen von Ulthuan da dürfte es viel "hübscher" aussehen...
Vorallendingen... ist es nicht besser eine vorher angenehme Landschaft mit einer Riesenschlacht in eben ein Schlachtfeld zu verwandeln? Eine Trostlose Einöde? ;-) Denkt mal drüber nach (vorallen über den fetten Satz)


----------



## Rosengarten (18. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt den Argument?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warhammmer baut auf dieser düsteren und grimmiger Welt auf und wenn dies nicht so umgesetzt wird ist es halt nicht das Warhammer was man vom TT her kennt.



> Düstere Atmosphäre heißt nicht gleich Ewigwährende Nacht, immerdar wabbernder Nebel und schon alles niedergebrannt...


Was stellst du dir unter düster denn vor?



> Vorallendingen... ist es nicht besser eine vorher angenehme Landschaft mit einer Riesenschlacht in eben ein Schlachtfeld zu verwandeln? Eine Trostlose Einöde? ;-) Denkt mal drüber nach (vorallen über den fetten Satz)


Also sowas umzusetzen scheint mir ein wenig schwer, eine realitätsgetreue Flora und *Fauna* in ein Spiel einzubauen, also sowas hab ich vorher noch nie in einem Spiel gesehen. Ist aber keine schlechte Idee, bloß nicht wirklich umsetzbar, so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2008)

Düster ist zum Beispiel für mich einfach schon leichte Bewölkung und Totenstille dort, wo man eigentlich leben vermutet hat.

Ich denke nicht das sowas schwer wäre... man kann z.B. Auslöser oder sowas platzieren die bei einer bestimmten Anzahl beider Fraktionen und bestimmter Zeit die beide Fraktionen in dem Gebiet sind die Texturen langsam zu einer verwüsteteren Version faden lassen... uns das halt solange bis es wirklich total zerstört aussieht.


----------



## Hühü1 (18. Juli 2008)

Hm nicht düster genug  ?
Bilder/videos überzeugen nicht?
dann klickt mal hier :

http://war.jeuxonline.info/actualites/19594.html

Das letzte video der chaos hauptstadt ist genial, und sehr düster ohne leichen blut etc.
Ahja geile rüstung hat der auserwählte an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die anderen videos sind auch toll vorallem wo das interface angepasst wird.


----------



## Kofineas (19. Juli 2008)

mir persönlich fehlen auch nur die klassen die wegfallen, aber das mit dem spatah is mir zu krass, ich werde nicht spielen bis es ihn gibt..und wenns ihn nie gibt , dann halt nie


----------



## Varek Varsson (19. Juli 2008)

schöne infos, gut geschrieben.

und auch wenn einige es anders sehen, ich denke, dass das spiel genug contetnt zum start enthält und wer wirklich WAR spielen will wird das auch tun.
wir sind ja keine kinder wie in anderen MMO´s ......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoshiwan (21. Juli 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> mimimi ... ist das nicht der Kommentar der 15jährigen wenn sie von einem 8jährigen argumentativ ausgeknockt wurden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*lach* *rumkugel* *gröhl* Du hast mir echt den Tag gerettet, danke Luna. So schön habe ich mich lange ned mehr über einen Beitrag gefreut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zur Thematik: Ich war ehrlich gesagt auch erstmal geschockt. Was heißt geschockt? Ich habe die Meldung gelesen und dachte mir, woh woh woh, mal nachlesen was da jetzt passiert ist. Zum Glück bin ich direkt ohne Umwege genau in diesem Thread gelandet, so daß von Anfang an alle Klarheiten beseitigt werden konnten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was schmerzt mich am meisten? Naja, die Klassen... ich weiß nicht. Ich bin nicht in der Beta und warte auf die (closed) Open-Beta und gugge mir dann die Klassen in Ruhe an und entscheide dann, ob es gut oder schlecht war gerade diese Klassen zu streichen. Im Vorfeld gestehe ich mir einfach ein, mir kein Urteil darüber bilden zu können. Ich gehe immernoch davon aus, daß der Entwickler UND die Betatester wissen was sie tun. Vielleicht ein wenig blauäugig, vielleicht ein wenig zu optimistisch, aber im Grunde müssen diese Leute wissen was sie tun, denn es geht um eine Menge Kohle und ehrenamtlich arbeiten die sicherlich nicht bei Mythic...

Was die vier Städte angeht... hm... finde ich schade. Allgemein gesprochen unterscheiden sich die Rassen vor allem auch durch ihre unterschiedlichen kulturellen Einflüsse, die sich in Sprache und Architektur äußern. Eine Zwergenstadt wird immer wie eine Zwergenstadt aussehen und wenn ich als Zwerg die Tore dieser Zwergenstadt durchschreite, spüre ich, weiß ich, daß ich zu Hause bin... Soll jetzt auch ned zu theatralisch klingen, aber einige werden dies vielleicht nachvollziehen können, wenngleich ich auch in diesem Punkt auf die Open-Beta warte und danach wird sich für mich entscheiden, ob ich ein WAR Abonnement beginne oder ned.

LG Josh aka Hoshiwan


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Juli 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Was die vier Städte angeht... hm... finde ich schade. Allgemein gesprochen unterscheiden sich die Rassen vor allem auch durch ihre unterschiedlichen kulturellen Einflüsse, die sich in Sprache und Architektur äußern. Eine Zwergenstadt wird immer wie eine Zwergenstadt aussehen und wenn ich als Zwerg die Tore dieser Zwergenstadt durchschreite, spüre ich, weiß ich, daß ich zu Hause bin... Soll jetzt auch ned zu theatralisch klingen, aber einige werden dies vielleicht nachvollziehen können, wenngleich ich auch in diesem Punkt auf die Open-Beta warte und danach wird sich für mich entscheiden, ob ich ein WAR Abonnement beginne oder ned.



Die Leute die es ohne die fehlenden Städte nicht aushalten können, die fangen halt erst an zu spielen wenn die städte nachgepatcht wurden. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juli 2008)

Ich denke es ist aber auch ein Problem wenn man "erst" anfängt wenn es Nachgepatcht wurde.
Da fängt man grade an seine ersten PvP erfahrungen zu sammeln während 90% des Servers schon fleissig Städte erobern.
 und Sachen Reiten ^^
Ich hoffe mal da macht Mythic keinen Fehler und verhindert sowas.

Auch ists halt echt kacke für RL-Gilden die z.B. nur aus Imperium bestehen . Was wollen sie denn machen ohne Tank?


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juli 2008)

Andere Taktiken benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klingt doof aber was anderes kann man nicht machen...
Also nicht immer diese Null Acht Fuffzehn Taktiken -> Tanks Vorne alles andere dahinter

Kreativ sein beim Schlachtenplanen
Das wird doch das oberbeste seinm sich kreativ zu erlassen und einige Schöne Schlachttaktiken zurecht zu legen... Hachja *schon vor einer Landkarte sitz und grübel*


----------



## drummen (22. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon...kein MMORPG, nein, auch nicht WoW hat beim Release so ausgesehen, wie es in der Beta angekündigt war. Ich spiele WoW selbst seit drei Jahren...zu Beginn gab es ÜBERHAUPT KEINEN Endgame Content, nicht mal Molten Core war am Anfang drin, dass kam erst Monate später. MMORPGS sind nicht mit Ego Shootern gleichzusetzen, von denen man erwarten kann, dass sie vom Verkaufsstart an komplett von A bis Z durchspielbar sind. Ein MMORPG entwickelt sich weiter während man es spielt, es kann und wird neuer Content hinzugefügt werden.



Als man zu WoW-Zeiten 60 wurde, hatte man Molten Core, man hatte UBRS für Casuals, man hatte sehr schnell Onyxia, und man hatte Unmengen 60er 5er Inis.
Und wenn jetzt irgendwer hier wieder klugscheißt von wegen, das wäre ja alles erst später hinzugekommen: Es gab sogar schon in der Beta Molten Core...


----------



## NaturalDesaster (22. Juli 2008)

haha... aber war wird ja soooo perfekt und besser... ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merik Trevor (22. Juli 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Als man zu WoW-Zeiten 60 wurde, hatte man Molten Core, man hatte UBRS für Casuals, man hatte sehr schnell Onyxia, und man hatte Unmengen 60er 5er Inis.
> Und wenn jetzt irgendwer hier wieder klugscheißt von wegen, das wäre ja alles erst später hinzugekommen: Es gab sogar schon in der Beta Molten Core...


Und in W.A.R. hat man zwei riesige Städte und massig Festungen fürs RvR. Das ist auch das Stichwort: RvR. Das ist eine vollkommen andere Art der Langzeitbeschäftigung als PvE-Raids. W.A.R. wird imho erstmal genug Endgame-Content besitzen.





NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> haha... aber war wird ja soooo perfekt und besser... ist klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sagt wer? W.A.R. wird (im Endgame-Content) vor allem eines: anders als WoW. Kein PvE, sondern RvR.


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Merik schrieb:


> Und in W.A.R. hat man zwei riesige Städte und massig Festungen fürs RvR. Das ist auch das Stichwort: RvR. Das ist eine vollkommen andere Art der Langzeitbeschäftigung als PvE-Raids. W.A.R. wird imho erstmal genug Endgame-Content besitzen.



Darum geht es nicht, ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass der TE kompletten bullshit geschrieben hat. Er wahrscheinlich einfach versucht WoW vor WAR schlecht zu machen, peinlich.


----------



## Merik Trevor (23. Juli 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht, ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass der TE kompletten bullshit geschrieben hat. Er wahrscheinlich einfach versucht WoW vor WAR schlecht zu machen, peinlich.


Dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich bei dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War etwas vorschnell geschossen von mir. :/


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Merik schrieb:


> Dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich bei dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kein Problem, ist ja jetzt geklärt.

Achja zum Endgame Content von WAR: http://trailer.onlinewelten.com/videos,id4...ff_hickman.html
"(...) viele MMOs da draußen werden ohne den High-Level-Content herausgegeben, Unser High-Level-Content existiert hingegen bereits"

Eine Aussage die mich wirklich sehr gefreut hat :>


----------



## Immondys (23. Juli 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> schöne infos, gut geschrieben.
> 
> und auch wenn einige es anders sehen, ich denke, dass das spiel genug contetnt zum start enthält und wer wirklich WAR spielen will wird das auch tun.
> wir sind ja keine kinder wie in anderen MMO´s ......
> ...



Du beweist es grade eindrucksvoll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krytical (23. Juli 2008)

Dann sag mir bitte mal, wer z.B bei den DE tanken soll bei PQs. Das ganze Konzept hat weder Hand noch Fuß. Sigmarpriester sind viel zu stark und ownen alles weg, aber der Choppa wird gestrichen, da dieser zu schwach ist. Balance technisch ist es zurzeit sehr schlecht und wird auch bei Release nicht besser sein. Der Endcontent ist die Kampagne. Wie langweillig wird es denn, wenn wir uns nur um das Chaos vs Imp Tier Gebiet kümmern, da bei den anderen Gebieten die Capitals fehlen. Sorry, ich warte auf WAR seit der ersten Ankündigung, aber Mythic you have failed. Scheint so, als würde Blizzard und nur Blizzard fähig sein, ein gutes MMO zu entwickeln. 

Sorry aber in einem Jahr wird WAR kein Schwein mehr interessieren. Das Spiel wird wieder nur ein Randgruppen MMO, wie DAOC. Mehr nicht.


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

krytical schrieb:


> Sigmarpriester sind viel zu stark und ownen alles weg, aber der Choppa wird gestrichen, da dieser zu schwach ist. Balance technisch ist es zurzeit sehr schlecht und wird auch bei Release nicht besser sein.



Darf ich deine Quellen erfahren? Kannst sie mir auch über PN schicken. Ich treib mich öfter auf Leak seiten rum, aber DAS les ich zum ersten mal. Da wird zwar auch oft übers balancing geklagt, aber von IMBA Sigmarpriester -> noch nie was gelesen.

EDIT: Achja du weißt hoffentlich, dass die Klassen nicht auf 1on1 gebalanced werden oder?


----------



## NightshadowXT (23. Juli 2008)

So nun melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Hab die Meldung erst heute gelesen, da ich eine Weile nicht auf der Buffed Seite war. 

Ich hab jetzt hier nicht alles gelesen, aber das was ich hier teilweise lese ist schon übel ...

So zuerst mal zu der Meldung. Ich meine natürlich war ich etwas geschockt davon das nun einiges rausfällt, bzw. erst später kommt. Aber für mich steht trotzdem noch immer fest, dass ich mir WAR kaufen werde.

Und nun mal zu den ganzen Leuten die hier rumheulen und Mystic verdammen als ob sie die letzten Idioten wären:

Das Spiel wurde immer weiter verschoben, eben weil Mystic noch nicht fertig war, allerdings ist Mystic nun mal nur der Entwickler des Spiels und der "Kunde" von EA. Und wenn nun EA sagt "Hey, das wird jetzt nicht weiter verschoben, das kommt jetzt an dem von uns bestimmten Termin raus" dann kann Mystic nunmal nichts machen. Immerhin werden sie von EA bezahlt. Nun mussten sie nunmal ne Entscheidung treffen ... Und dabei muss ich schon sagen das es zwar sehr gewagt, aber auf der anderen Seite schon mutig ist so offen zu sagen "Ehm ... sorry, es gibt Probleme wir können nicht alles machen was wir  machen wollten!" und es offen und ehrlich zuzugeben.

Aber jetzt  mal ehrlich, ich persönlich finde es besser 2 sehr schöne stylische Städte zu haben, als insgesamt 6 Städte in denen nur 20 Händler-NPCs rumstehen und in denen keine Atmosphäre da ist. Man stelle sich nur mal die WoW Städte vor so wie sie jetzt sind. Dann nehme man zum Beispiel mal Stormwind ohne die imposante Musik beim betreten, ohne die riesigen Statuen der vergangenen Helden, ohne patroulierende Wachen und NPCs die umherlaufen. Oder Undercity in der die Tunnel einfach leer sind weil man es nicht geschafft hat den grünen Schleim rechtzeitig zu implementieren, das Aphotekarium ein großere Raum mit 2 Tischen und 3 NPCs (keine Frankstein Atmosphäre mit zerstückelten Monstorsitäten usw.) Kein wirklich guter Vergleich aber ich hoffe man versteht auf was ich hinauswill ...

Mal ehrlich würdet ihr zufrieden sein mit 6 tristen leeren und langweiligen Hauptstädten? Ich persönlich nicht, da gedulde ich mich lieber etwas länger und habe dafür eine gute und stimmige Athmosphäre. 

Zu den Klassen muss ich natürlich sagen, dass es sehr hart ist das sie rausgenommen werden. Aber immerhin ist es nur 1/6 von allen Klassen die rausgenommen werden. Es ist hier natürlich schade für die Leute die eben eine von diesen Klassen spielen wollten, allerdings ist es doch dumm nun zu sagen "Pff WAR wird nen Scheißspiel, meine Klasse gibt es nicht bla bla bla". Es ist hart und es tut mir natürlich auch leid für die Leute die unbedingt einen Spalta spielen wollten, aber schaut euch die anderen Klassen genau an, sucht euch dort eine raus und testet das Spiel einfach mal an.

Und wie Mystic sagte, sie haben Spalta und Hammerträger rausgenommen weil die Klassen nicht so funktioniert haben wie sie es wollten und nun keinen Spaß machen, bzw. langweillig sind. Und wie ich es oben gesagt habe, EA drängt wegen dem Veröffentlichugnstermin und Mytic hat nun eben beschlossen "OK, die Klassen kriegen wir nicht hin, und ehe wir den Leuten irgend nen Scheiß geben, der ihnen dann keinen Spaß macht, nehmen wir sie besser raus". Mal ehrlich, wer von euch hätte den Spaß dran, wenn ihr zwar einen absolut tollen Spalter habt, der so toll aussieht das euch andere Spieler hinterherschauen, ihr allerdings im PvP keine Chance habt, weil eure eine sinnvolle, langweillige Attacke nicht genug Schaden macht?

Im Großen und Ganzen ist es natürlich hart was passiert ist, aber meiner Meinung nach ist es der richtige Schritt den Mytic hier geht. Besser ein Spiel in dem einiges noch einiges fehlt, was allerdings sonst gut ist, als triste und unfertige Städte und nicht funktionierende, langweilige Klassen.

Hoffe mein Standpunkt ist nachvollziehbar und alle die hier nur rumflamen, sollten warten bis das Spiel draußen ist. Denn erst dann könnt ihr sagen das es Scheiße ist etc.

Gruß Night!


----------



## The Adder (23. Juli 2008)

krytical schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird wieder nur ein Randgruppen MMO, wie DAOC.



Gott sei dank. Wenn es genauso ein "Randgruppen-MMO wie DAoC" wird, kann es nur extrem gut sein. Wenn wir dazu durch eine Zeit des Leidens ohne die 4 fehlenden Hauptstädte und ohne die 4 fehlenden Klassen gehen müssen, ist das ein kleiner Preis für ein -sobald es denn Randgruppen-MMO geworden ist, sehr, sehr gutes Game.


----------



## Chiroc (23. Juli 2008)

krytical schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte mal, wer z.B bei den DE tanken soll bei PQs. Das ganze Konzept hat weder Hand noch Fuß. Sigmarpriester sind viel zu stark und ownen alles weg, aber der Choppa wird gestrichen, da dieser zu schwach ist. Balance technisch ist es zurzeit sehr schlecht und wird auch bei Release nicht besser sein. Der Endcontent ist die Kampagne. Wie langweillig wird es denn, wenn wir uns nur um das Chaos vs Imp Tier Gebiet kümmern, da bei den anderen Gebieten die Capitals fehlen. Sorry, ich warte auf WAR seit der ersten Ankündigung, aber Mythic you have failed. Scheint so, als würde Blizzard und nur Blizzard fähig sein, ein gutes MMO zu entwickeln.




Ich behaupte, dein Post ist kompletter Schwachsinn.


----------



## Torrance (23. Juli 2008)

krytical schrieb:


> ... als würde Blizzard und nur Blizzard fähig sein, ein gutes MMO zu entwickeln...



Und wann fängt Blizzard mal damit an?



krytical schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird wieder nur ein Randgruppen MMO, wie DAOC. Mehr nicht.



Ohja, ich hoffe doch das es son ein Spiel wird. Max 250k an Spielern auf den Servern und der Spielspass wird riesig sein. Ich habe nun 6 Jahre (mit pause) DAoC gespielt und nirgends habe ich so eine tolle Community gefunden wie dort. Spielspass war/ist auch immer dagewesen. Also meine sichere zusage hat Warhammer jetzt schon, alleine weil es von Mythic ist. 

SoLong

Torrance

PS: Gibt es von Buffed Geld wenn man eine Menge Blödsinn verzapft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merik Trevor (23. Juli 2008)

krytical schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte mal, wer z.B bei den DE tanken soll bei PQs. Das ganze Konzept hat weder Hand noch Fuß. Sigmarpriester sind viel zu stark und ownen alles weg, aber der Choppa wird gestrichen, da dieser zu schwach ist. Balance technisch ist es zurzeit sehr schlecht und wird auch bei Release nicht besser sein.


Beta. Beta. Beta.
Und jetzt alle!
BETA! BETA! BETA!
Hurra! Es ist eine Beta!
*Kopf -> Tisch*





krytical schrieb:


> Der Endcontent ist die Kampagne. Wie langweillig wird es denn, wenn wir uns nur um das Chaos vs Imp Tier Gebiet kümmern, da bei den anderen Gebieten die Capitals fehlen. Sorry, ich warte auf WAR seit der ersten Ankündigung, aber Mythic you have failed.


So mies wie du dich informiert hast, hat hier nur einer "failed" - und das bist du.





krytical schrieb:


> Scheint so, als würde Blizzard und nur Blizzard fähig sein, ein gutes MMO zu entwickeln.


Dann bleib doch bei WoW und verschon uns mit deiner Sülze, ja? Danke.





krytical schrieb:


> Sorry aber in einem Jahr wird WAR kein Schwein mehr interessieren. Das Spiel wird wieder nur ein Randgruppen MMO, wie DAOC. Mehr nicht.


Irgendwie ist der Vergleich schwachsinnig. Du sagst, W.A.R. wird in einem Jahr keinen mehr interessieren, vergleichst es aber im gleichen Atemzug mit einem MMO, dass doppelt so alt ist wie WoW und immer noch Spieler hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (23. Juli 2008)

Erstens - krytical - NDA-Bruch...... Hast du die überhaupt gelesen?

@"BETA BETA BETA!!11elf" - ja.. aber Endphase der Beta, derzeit wird ja ein Release im September/Oktober vermutet, vorher Open Beta, damit Fall der NDA. Wieviel glaubt ihr wird in der verhältnismäßig kurzen Zeit noch gefixt? Das is kein Jahr, halbes Jahr Entwicklungszeit, das wir noch vor uns haben sondern 2,3 Monate etwa.

Spätestens wenn die NDA fällt werden mehr Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit kommen (gut und schlecht, darüber sag ich jetzt nix), wie werdet ihr dann reagieren wenn nicht einer sondern vielleicht 20, 30 Leute hier was ähnliches posten?


----------



## Torrance (23. Juli 2008)

So wie ich jetzt auch reagiere. Ich werde das Spiel kaufen und mir selbst eine Meinung bilden. Und da ein MMO erst nach Monaten sich richtig entfaltet, werde ich diese Monate Warhammer geben. Fertig. Wenn es mir dann immernoch nicht gefällt, werd ich halt aufhören zuspielen.

So Long

Torrance


----------



## Kranak90 (23. Juli 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> So wie ich jetzt auch reagiere. Ich werde das Spiel kaufen und mir selbst eine Meinung bilden. Und da ein MMO erst nach Monaten sich richtig entfaltet, werde ich diese Monate Warhammer geben. Fertig. Wenn es mir dann immernoch nicht gefällt, werd ich halt aufhören zuspielen.



Genau so werd ich es auch machen^^


----------



## Sorzzara (23. Juli 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht, ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass der TE kompletten bullshit geschrieben hat. Er wahrscheinlich einfach versucht WoW vor WAR schlecht zu machen, peinlich.



Vielen Dank für diese Freundliche Aussage. Ja, Onyxia war zum Release drin, wenn du einen Boss als Endcontent bezeichnen willst, dann ist das deine freie Entscheidung. Molten Core war insofern drin, als es in den Spieldateien vorhanden war, es war jedoch zum Release nicht möglich die Instanz zu betreten, die Bosse waren nicht fertiggestellt, und der Lootable von Geddon enthielt damals eine legendäre Halskette, die kurz nach dem M.C. Release einmal droppte, und dann aus dem Spiel entfernt wurde.
Ich habe nicht versucht irgendetwas schlechtzumachen. Ich habe das bekannteste MMORPG als Beispiel herangezogen, um zu verdeutlichen, dass in keinem MMO dass auf den Markt kommt, der Endgamecontent vollkommen fertiggestellt wurde. Mich würde interessieren, inwieweit du darin einen Angriff auf WoW siehst...
Wenn du noch die Güte hättest, dir den Teil meines Textes durchzulesen den du zitierst, dann kannst du dort lesen, dass ich WoW seit drei Jahren spiele, genauer gesagt spiele ich es immer noch. Kannst du mir jetzt einen, nur einen einzigen Grund nennen, warum genau ich ein Spiel schlechtmachen will, in dass ich mich seit drei Jahren fast täglich einlogge, und in dass ich mich GERNE einlogge, weil es mir trotz einiger Entscheidungen die ich nicht gern gesehen habe immer noch eine Menge SPASS macht? Nochmal zum Mitmeisseln....ich zocke selbst WoW, und ich zocke es gerne, und wenn ich mit WoW aufhöre, und auf WAR wechsle, liegt dass nicht daran, dass ich WoW schlecht finde, sondern daran dass ich nach drei Jahren einfach etwas neues Suche.

Ich sehe *meine* Aussage nicht als "Peinlich" an...




krytical schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte mal, wer z.B bei den DE tanken soll bei PQs. Das ganze Konzept hat weder Hand noch Fuß. Sigmarpriester sind viel zu stark und ownen alles weg, aber der Choppa wird gestrichen, da dieser zu schwach ist. Balance technisch ist es zurzeit sehr schlecht und wird auch bei Release nicht besser sein. Der Endcontent ist die Kampagne. Wie langweillig wird es denn, wenn wir uns nur um das Chaos vs Imp Tier Gebiet kümmern, da bei den anderen Gebieten die Capitals fehlen. Sorry, ich warte auf WAR seit der ersten Ankündigung, aber Mythic you have failed. Scheint so, als würde Blizzard und nur Blizzard fähig sein, ein gutes MMO zu entwickeln.
> 
> Sorry aber in einem Jahr wird WAR kein Schwein mehr interessieren, das Spiel wird wieder nur ein Randgruppen MMO, wie DAOC.



Und natürlich ist es vollkommen ausgeschlossen, dass zb. ein Schwarzorc in das Dunkelelfengebiet läuft und dort als Tank dient.....Die Logik sitzt gerade im Keller und weint.

Woher du deine Balancebezüglichen Infos hast würde mich interessieren...so wie das für mich aussieht stellst du Behauptungen auf, die du nicht mit Argumenten untermauerst, und die somit nichts anderes sind als...Behauptungen. Übrigens wird Angela Merkel nächstes Jahr die 333te Präsidentin der USA, und Polarbären gründen eine Gewerkschaft. Und bitte komm jetzt mit der selben Behauptung wie Arthas_Menethil, du bist in der Beta, den haben wir glaub ich heute noch nicht gehört, und er ist immer wieder witzig.
Dein vorletzter Satz macht den Flame übrigens Perfekt...ich finde es ein bisschen Arm, die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Firma als eine Art...Religion zu sehen...besonders wenn man für diese Firma nichts anderes ist als eine Einzugsberechtigung über 13 Euro im Monat.

Ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung wenn sich kein Schwein für WAR interessiert...meines Wissens nach hätten sie ohnehin einen schweren Stand, da es kaum Tastaturen für Paarzehige Borstentiere auf dem Markt gibt...und wie sollte ich guten Gewissens meinen Mitspieler healen, wenn ich weiss, dass sein Sohn gerade in dem Schinkenbrot neben mir steckt?


----------



## Panador (23. Juli 2008)

Jo, das kann man natürlich machen, is bei MMOs immer häufiger die Norm, ich mach mir halt auch über den Kaufpreis Sorgen. Kostet doch 45-50&#8364; so'n Ding, das man eventuell nach nem Monat in die Ecke feuern kann und nie wieder ansieht. Ein Single-Player-Game kann man dann noch billiger verkaufen oder so, bei nem MMO, dank gebundenem Account (und der Art wie die Publisher/Hersteller/bla auf Verkaufen von Accounts reagieren) bleibst du darauf sitzen, das Geld is weg, futsch, baba, cya. Geht jetzt nicht um WAR, sondern allgemein. Hab mir AoC aus dem Grund auch nicht gekauft und auch wenn ich immer wieder mal die Lust verspüre es zu versuchen, bin ich froh drüber das Geld nicht verhaut zu haben.

Was ich wieder sehr lustige finde - er schreibt was negatives, das unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass er in der Beta ist eventuell Sinn machen könnte, da er damit Zugriff auf Informationen hätte, die ihr nicht habt, und was wird natürlich gleich gesagt? "Ne, der is nich in der Beta, der verarscht uns, der kann nicht in der Beta sein." .... Sorry, aber das sollte man vielleicht drüber nachdenken.
Wenn man solchen Aussagen nicht glauben will, gut, aber dichtet nicht jedem der sowas schreibt an, dass er/sie ein Lügner ist. Spätestens wenn die NDA fällt werdet ihr im Nachhinein beurteilen können ob die Leute zu dem Zeitpunkt Schwachsinn erzählt haben.
Wenn sie Beta-Tester sind brechen sie damit die NDA und sollten ganz andere Sorgen haben als ihren Status in diesem Forum.


----------



## Zaratres (23. Juli 2008)

Einfach warte bis das spiel rauskommt mano mano.
Warum leute ganze zeit das game runtermachen versteh ich ganit.
einfach ist nicht gleich gut. Wie man es bei wow gut sehen kann ich mag lieber ein spiel das komplizierter ist.
Begründung: WoW is für mich in die jahre gekommen wie andere games ich zock das doch fix nit 10 jahre weiter noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Goblins are coming !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merik Trevor (23. Juli 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> @"BETA BETA BETA!!11elf" - ja.. aber Endphase der Beta, derzeit wird ja ein Release im September/Oktober vermutet, vorher Open Beta, damit Fall der NDA. Wieviel glaubt ihr wird in der verhältnismäßig kurzen Zeit noch gefixt? Das is kein Jahr, halbes Jahr Entwicklungszeit, das wir noch vor uns haben sondern 2,3 Monate etwa.
> 
> Spätestens wenn die NDA fällt werden mehr Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit kommen (gut und schlecht, darüber sag ich jetzt nix), wie werdet ihr dann reagieren wenn nicht einer sondern vielleicht 20, 30 Leute hier was ähnliches posten?


Ja, die Endphase der Closed Beta. Genau die Zeit, in der an der Balance gearbeitet wird. Und genau um diese Balance ging es in dem Teil meines Postings auf den du wohl anspielst. Wenn du es nicht einsehen willst oder kannst dass eine Beta zum testen da ist, dann ist das dein Problem. Aber auf einem Spiel herumzuhacken dass in der *Testphase* noch nicht perfekt ist, ist absoluter Schwachsinn.

Und wenn 20 oder 30 oder auch 100 Leute Schwachsinn posten, ist das immer noch Schwachsinn. Auch eine Open/Public Beta ist noch eine Testphase. Zwar in erster Linie für die Server, aber nicht ausschließlich.


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese Freundliche Aussage. Ja, Onyxia war zum Release drin, wenn du einen Boss als Endcontent bezeichnen willst, dann ist das deine freie Entscheidung.



Diese Aussage disqualifiziert dich selbst. Onyxia war nicht zum Release drinne! Das habe ich selbst geschrieben, aber wenn du es scheinbar nicht für nötig hälst meinen Post zu lesen, hör ich ab dieser Stelle auch auf deinen zu lesen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juli 2008)

Ich frag mich nur was drummen erreichen will?

Ist er nur ein Heiliger, ein Samariter, sowas wie Mutter Theresa der uns, allesamt verblendet und verwirrt, vor einem großen Übel, Trauer und Enttäuschung bewahren will
oder
ist der nur ein Heiliger Krieger der gegen alles was nicht seinem Spiel entspricht als Ketzerei und Lüge ansieht und es dementsprechend bekämpfen muss wo es nur auftaucht?


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur was drummen erreichen will?
> 
> Ist er nur ein Heiliger, ein Samariter, sowas wie Mutter Theresa der uns, allesamt verblendet und verwirrt, vor einem großen Übel, Trauer und Enttäuschung bewahren will
> oder
> ist der nur ein Heiliger Krieger der gegen alles was nicht seinem Spiel entspricht als Ketzerei und Lüge ansieht und es dementsprechend bekämpfen muss wo es nur auftaucht?



In meinem ersten Post hab ich nur darauf Aufmerksam gemacht, dass etwas im ersten Post nicht stimmt. Daraufhin hat mich ein User falsch verstanden, er dachte ich würde damit den Endgame-Content von WAR mit WoW vergleichen, was totaler Käse wäre, dazu hab ich dann auch das Interview mit Jeff Hickman gepostet in dem er sagt, dass der Endgame-Content von WAR bereits fertig sei und das, finde ich zumindest, ist doch eine gute Nachricht.

Ich zumindest denke immer noch das WAR einen Platz am MMO Himmel kriegen kann und das hängt, denke ich zumindest, vom Start ab. Wenn es wirklich nahezu Bugfrei ist, die Server halten, Klasse Support da ist, die Klassen gebalanced sind und der Engame-Content (er soll ja schon existieren) da ist, lohnt sich ein Kauf . Die Streichungen der Klassen ist da eigentlich nur Positiv anzusehen, da es dem balancing warscheinlich sehr geholfen hat und da die Städte nachgereicht werden, seh ich die Streichungen als nicht schlimm, da es jetzt mitgeteilt worden ist und nicht erst ~ eine Woche vor Release.


Noch ne frage, was ist den "mein Spiel"?


----------



## Panador (23. Juli 2008)

Schön wie feindselig du bist Merik Trevor.
Das mit Balancing etc. is alles klar, aber solange du nicht den vollen Umfang eventueller Probleme etc. kennst, maß dir bitte nicht an, andere Leute darüber zu belehren. Ich bin auch erst kurz in der Beta und ich maße mir nicht an Leute die schon sehr viel länger drinnen sind darüber zu belehren, weil ich einfach nicht die ganzen Hintergründe kenne, Dinge am eigenen Leib erfahren habe etc.

Und nein, ich will hier niemand über den Zustand der Beta belehren, das verstößt klarerweise gegen die NDA, und ich habe sehr darauf geachtet keinerlei derartige Aussagen zu machen, bin seitdem hier ohnehin viel weniger aktiv, nur falls jetzt jemand glaubt, er müsse mir daraus einen Strick drehen.

Wäre einfach das beste, wenn sich die Beta-Tester verdammt nochmal an die NDA halten würden und hier nix ausplaudern würden... Mods eventuelle Postings wo (vermeintlich) Inhalt aus der Beta genannt wird einfach löschen würden. Dann kann sich niemand dran stören und solche Diskussionen wo die eine Seite stur dagegen hält und auf ihrem Standpunkt besteht und alle Argumente in den Wind schlägt und die andere Seite aufgrund der NDA nix dagegen sagen kann, entstehen gar nicht erst. So, mark grad wie ich mich ein wenig aufreg, meine 2c, bin schon wieder still.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. Juli 2008)

Das etwas im Post nicht stimmt mit den Worten dass ich "Bullshit" schreibe, und der Behauptung dass ich WoW schlecht mache, zu schreiben ist kein Vorwurf, sondern eine Provokation, und ausserdem beleidigend. 

Onyxia war zum Release bereits im Spiel, ob du mir das jetzt glaubst oder nicht ist mir eigentlich vollkommen egal.

Wie du siehst lese ich deine Posts sehr wohl, und antworte auch darauf, obwohl ich es eigentlich auch lassen könnte, da ich ohnehin nur geflame erfahre, da kann ich an freundlichem Ton, und vernünftigen Argumenten aufbringen was ich möchte. Wenn du meine Posts ignorieren willst, warum schreibst du dann Kommentare in meinen Thread? Lass es doch einfach, wenn dir meine Meinung nicht passt, schön, dann Argumentiere, und hör auf mich anzuflamen!

Nochmal, und jetzt zum Letzten Mal, und das richtet sich an alle die hier reinlesen...dieser Thread dient der Sammlung von Infos zu den Contentkürzungen die vor einigen Tagen verkündet wurden, und nicht zum Gegenseitigem herumgeflame...nein, ich hab recht, du hast das und das gesacht, nein, du machst ja nur das schlecht weil du ein Fan bist rabähhhhhhh, nein du hast unrecht, WAR ftw, WoW ftW, Der Papst ftw..... Langsam ist es zum Kotzen.
Fakt ist, dass ich langsam mit einem gewissem Grausen sehe, wie die Gesprächskultur sich langsam aus diesen Foren verabschiedet. Wäre zu ändern, wenn sich ein paar Leute Gedanken über ihren Tonfall machen würden.



Leute, lasst bitte ENDLICH, diese dumme Cerebralmasturbation, indem ihr ständig die beiden Spiele gegeneinander vergleicht, ausspielt, herumargumentiert, whatsoever...ich HABE DEN FLAME LANGSAM ABER SICHER SO SATT DASS ES RAUCHT!


Man kann echt keine Zeile schreiben, nicht mal einen Post, in dem die Worte "WoW" und "WAR" zusammen vorkommen, ohne dass SOFORT wieder irgendjemand seine Maus mit einem Bidenhänder verwechselt, und hier einen heiligen Krieg vom Zaun bricht! Wenn ihr wollt dass dieses Forum sauber, im Sinne von "Ich mach meine Threads auf ohne mir zu denken, und wer hat mich wohl heute angeflamt?" halten wollt, dann sollten wir alle hier für ein wenig mehr Gesprächskultur sorgen!


So, jetzt hab ich gesagt was ich wollte, und hoffe auf euch.


----------



## zadros (23. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mich nur auf den Spalta gefreut er war genau DIE Klasse die ich spielen wollte, nunja...
WAR wird nicht gekauft, zumindest von mir, solange kein Spalta spielbar ist.
Jemand der Versprechungen gibt und diese dann nicht ein hält ist für mich auch nicht mehr Glaubwürdig was seine
restlichen Versprechungen anbelangt.


Gruß,
Zad


----------



## KennyKiller (23. Juli 2008)

Super :-) @TE


----------



## Torrance (23. Juli 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> Jo, das kann man natürlich machen, is bei MMOs immer häufiger die Norm, ich mach mir halt auch über den Kaufpreis Sorgen. Kostet doch 45-50€ so'n Ding, das man eventuell nach nem Monat in die Ecke feuern kann und nie wieder ansieht. Ein Single-Player-Game kann man dann noch billiger verkaufen oder so, bei nem MMO, dank gebundenem Account (und der Art wie die Publisher/Hersteller/bla auf Verkaufen von Accounts reagieren) bleibst du darauf sitzen, das Geld is weg, futsch, baba, cya. Geht jetzt nicht um WAR, sondern allgemein. Hab mir AoC aus dem Grund auch nicht gekauft und auch wenn ich immer wieder mal die Lust verspüre es zu versuchen, bin ich froh drüber das Geld nicht verhaut zu haben.



Sorry aber das ist einfach nur lächerlich. Wenn ich mir ein Singleplayer spiel kaufe und das nach 1 Monat in die versenkung schicke, ist es kein rausgeschmissendes Geld? Aber bei einem MMO ist das so? Und ein MMO Account kannste auch verkaufen, sicher es nicht erlaubt, bla blubb, aber drauf sitzenbleiben tut man nicht. Also das gerede ist doch ... ja ich finde dafür einfach keine Worte.

@Drummen: "Wenn es wirklich nahezu Bugfrei ist, die Server halten, Klasse Support da ist, die Klassen gebalanced sind und der Engame-Content (er soll ja schon existieren) da ist, lohnt sich ein Kauf"

Wer glaubt, das man das alles in einem Spiel bekommt (ausser bei Singleplayer spielen) darf ewig warten bis er sich mal ein MMO zulegt (zumindest bei einem MMO Start). Ich glaube manchmal gehen die Spieler ein wenig zu Naiv an ein MMO Release dran. Aber wenn ihr so ein Spiel spielen wollt, wieso kauft ihr euch das nicht erst, wenn es ein paar Monate draussen ist? Weil zum Anfang werdet ihr das niemals erleben, das die GANZEN Punkte erfüllt werden. Das ist Träumerei der feinsten Art.

Ich werde das Spiel kaufen, es testen (Chars, Klassen, RvR, Gildensystem), langsam auf max. Level leveln, Quests machen, nebenher schauen wie ich Gold verdiene und Craften. Damit dürfte ich ein paar Monate beschäftigt sein. Ich kriege vermutlich nichts davon mit, wenn mal im "Endcontent" was fehlt. Und der erste Vierziger (glaub ist max level) muss ich auch nicht haben. Geniessen wird für mich die erste Prio. Wenn so nach 3-4 Monaten die ersten Kinderkrankheiten ausm Spiel raus sind, kann es halt richtig losgehen. So werde ich es machen.

So Long

Torrance

PS: Wer sich Stress macht beim Spielen, sollte mal wieder lernen zuspielen.


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> @Drummen: "Wenn es wirklich nahezu Bugfrei ist, die Server halten, Klasse Support da ist, die Klassen gebalanced sind und der Engame-Content (er soll ja schon existieren) da ist, lohnt sich ein Kauf"
> 
> Wer glaubt, das man das alles in einem Spiel bekommt (ausser bei Singleplayer spielen) darf ewig warten bis er sich mal ein MMO zulegt (zumindest bei einem MMO Start). Ich glaube manchmal gehen die Spieler ein wenig zu Naiv an ein MMO Release dran. Aber wenn ihr so ein Spiel spielen wollt, wieso kauft ihr euch das nicht erst, wenn es ein paar Monate draussen ist? Weil zum Anfang werdet ihr das niemals erleben, das die GANZEN Punkte erfüllt werden. Das ist Träumerei der feinsten Art.



Engame-Content -> (angeblich) fertig
Nahezu Bugfrei -> Angeblich wird im moment alles daran getan das zu erreichen. Mir ist klar das man 100% Bugfrei nie in einem MMO erreichen kann, was ich meinte ist, dass die Bugs nicht so sehr ins gewicht fallen, z.B. das Aufgrund von lokalisierungs fehler q. nicht abgeben kann (siehe AoC).
Klasse Support -> In meinen Augen möglich. Natürlich wird dieser am Anfang nicht sofort erreichbar sein, aber ich seh da einfach mal optimistisch engegen.#
Die Server -> Da seh ich auch optimistisch entgegen. Natürlich KANN es am Anfang nicht lagfrei sein, wenn man im Startgebiet mit 50+ leuten ist, ich hoffe nur das sie nicht Abschmieren und dann Stunden nicht erreichbar sind.
Klassen balance -> Der Punkt wo ich sagen muss, dass es am wenigsten wahrscheinlich ist, dass so sein wird. Es sind 20 Klassen und die zu balancen ist ein hartes Stück arbeit.

Achja: Ich würde mir nie ein MMO sofort nach Release kaufen, das überlass ich leuten mit besseren nerven, die es auch mal abkönnen wenn 20 leute ihnen die Mobs wegtabben etc.


----------



## Torrance (24. Juli 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Achja: Ich würde mir nie ein MMO sofort nach Release kaufen, das überlass ich leuten mit besseren nerven, die es auch mal abkönnen wenn 20 leute ihnen die Mobs wegtabben etc.



Dann weiss ich nicht worüber du dir sorgen machst. Oder sagst du dir, die haben gelogen was zu anfang hätte fertig und drinne sein sollte und jetzt erst nach 2 Monate so ist (oder 6 Monate oder such dir ne Zeit aus) und kaufe mir deswegen nicht dieses Spiel? Wenn du es nicht zum release kaufst, verstehe ich nicht wo das Problem liegt, wenn du anfängst und es ist so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast. Ist doch dann egal was die Monate vorher war. Oder seh ich da was falsch?

So Long

Torrance


----------



## drummen (24. Juli 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Dann weiss ich nicht worüber du dir sorgen machst. Oder sagst du dir, die haben gelogen was zu anfang hätte fertig und drinne sein sollte und jetzt erst nach 2 Monate so ist (oder 6 Monate oder such dir ne Zeit aus) und kaufe mir deswegen nicht dieses Spiel? Wenn du es nicht zum release kaufst, verstehe ich nicht wo das Problem liegt, wenn du anfängst und es ist so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast. Ist doch dann egal was die Monate vorher war. Oder seh ich da was falsch?
> 
> So Long
> 
> Torrance



Ich mach mir keine Sorgen über dieses Spiel. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass es einen Platz neben WoW haben kann wenn es die genannten Punkte erfüllt. Seien wir mal ehrlich -> mehr als 50% aller Leute die wahrscheinlich WAR spielen werden kommen von WoW. Und warum kommen sind von WoW? Weil sie davon angeödet waren oder etwas ihnen nicht gefällt und das ist der Punkt. Wenn sie dann noch auf mehr Sachen stossen die ihnen nicht gefällt sind sie gleich wieder weg. Eigentlich kann ich zum Thema WAR die meisten WoW Spieler auch einfach nicht verstehen. Man sollte sich als WoW spieler freuen wenn mal ne ordentliche Konkurrenz zu WoW kommt und Blizzard die User mit Content überschüttet, damit sie bei ihnen bleiben.

Dabei ist mir egal wieviele Leute das Spiel spielen solange es genug sind damit sie weiter an WAR arbeiten können sind es genug Spieler. Ich seh schon wieder ein paar leute posten "Find ich gut, dann muss man diese WoW kiddies nicht mehr ertragen!!!111elfelf" worüber ich immer wieder lachen kann.

Also nochmal im Klartext: Die Streichungen haben dem Spiel sicher in sachen Balance gut getan und das ist GUT. Die Städte werden nachgereicht deswegen sind mir die Streichungen komplett wurst.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (24. Juli 2008)

Worüber wird dann eigentlich gestritten? Hier dreht sich gerade alles im Kreis...


----------



## Sorzzara (24. Juli 2008)

Langsam wirds langweilig ^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A


Mehr sag ich dazu gar nicht


Edit: Obiges bezieht sich auf einen Post der offensichtlich von einem Moderator rausgelöscht wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

;9  DANKE LIEBE MODS!


----------



## Steila (24. Juli 2008)

könnten doch nochmal zum eigentlichen thema kommen oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Zaratres (24. Juli 2008)

Da hast recht steila wer schon echt toll.
2tens Sorzzara das vidio is echt geil^^
3tens nur weil was besser is muss es nit sein das es mehr spaß macht also denk mal drüber nach^^(besser=mehr fun, das is nur auf mond so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hühü1 (24. Juli 2008)

Warum sind manche WoW fanboy´s hohl wie ne nuss?

Hier ist die antwort: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcSfAHtNfDg

Na was stimmt hier nicht ?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (24. Juli 2008)

Dass das Bild aus HdRO ist zb ^^

Und von der Musik will ich gar nicht erst reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juli 2008)

In den Kommentaren stehs ja deutlich,

Wir wollen nicht zu WAR um WoW den Todestoß zu versetzen, wir wollen einfach Spielen, aber irgendwie geht das nicht in deren Köpfe rein.

Aber meistens kommen dann immer die Kommentare, "Buahhh die und die Klasse ist IMBA"

Na und? das kann man fixen, wer sowas behauptet und ein anderes spiel als beispiel angibt soll doch bitte die Patchnotes des entsprechenden Games durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (24. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Warum sind manche WoW fanboy´s hohl wie ne nuss?
> 
> Hier ist die antwort: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcSfAHtNfDg
> 
> ...


Au da muss einiges kaputt sein... Oder war das jetzt Ironie?^^ Ich bin noch nicht ganz wach und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2008)

Bin ich der einzige der den Song mag? ^^


----------



## Zaratres (24. Juli 2008)

JAAA Selor Kiith den meine musik ist dunkel wie die dunkelelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (24. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte jetzt gar nicht so an die Musik eher an das hochinterresante Bild das uns da ständig gezeigt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (24. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der den Song mag? ^^



Du bist nicht der einzige. ich mag den Song auch. Subway to Sally gefällt mir im allgemeinen sowieso sehr gut.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Warum sind manche WoW fanboy´s hohl wie ne nuss?
> 
> Hier ist die antwort: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcSfAHtNfDg
> 
> ...




ahhh... ich wurde Rick Rolled ^^     dazu fällt mir nur eines ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdalf (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch nicht in beta gespielt und hab geringe vorstellungen von der balance der npcs und charaktere <---noob

Ich habe jetzt ne frage zu den streichungen.Wie schwer ist es eine stadt zu erobern? haben die strreicheungen einen entscheidenden effekt auf das rvr system?Ich stelle mirs etwas inbalanced vor als 15€-im-Monat-Zahler in einem abgesperrten bereich meiner hauptstadt rumzugimpen und in questnot zu kommen da die gegner den größten teil der stadt eingenommen ahben und ich in keinew eiteren hauptstädte ausweichen kann...


----------



## Chiroc (29. Juli 2008)

Dann muss man die Hauptstadt halt zurück erobern! Wen interessieren Quests, wenn der Feind in deiner Stadt ist?! Dräng sie zurück reiß ihnen den Arsch auf und mach ihre Stadt platt! 

WAAAAGH!


----------



## Vileruth Hadlon (29. Juli 2008)

Hm. Ich finde es sehr schade das die Stadt der Hochelfen entfällt. Ich habe mich schon sehr auf das Design der Stadt gefreut. 

Naja, mag daran liegen das ich ein Fanatiker der Ordnung bin, ich kann diese Dreckige "Zerstörung" nicht leide, alles so unordentlich, so durcheinander. "Kopfschüttel" Nein,nein. Da bleibe ich bei meinen Hochelfen, wie immer.


----------



## Chiroc (29. Juli 2008)

Vileruth schrieb:


> Hm. Ich finde es sehr schade das die Stadt der Hochelfen entfällt. Ich habe mich schon sehr auf das Design der Stadt gefreut.
> 
> Naja, mag daran liegen das ich ein Fanatiker der Ordnung bin, ich kann diese Dreckige "Zerstörung" nicht leide, alles so unordentlich, so durcheinander. "Kopfschüttel" Nein,nein. Da bleibe ich bei meinen Hochelfen, wie immer.



Ich mags...vermutlich, weil es bei mir zuhause genauso aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vileruth Hadlon (29. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Ich mags...vermutlich, weil es bei mir zuhause genauso aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich mir Vorstellen. "Grins" 

Zumal dieses ständige WAR gebrülle, ich mag nunmal die Zivilisation.


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Dann muss man die Hauptstadt halt zurück erobern! Wen interessieren Quests, wenn der Feind in deiner Stadt ist?! Dräng sie zurück reiß ihnen den Arsch auf und mach ihre Stadt platt!
> 
> WAAAAGH!



/signed

Wer trotz besetzter Hauptstadt noch normal herumquestet,der ist im falschen Spiel. Feind in der Nähe der Hauptstadt -> Ab dahin und immer feste drauf

PS: Hinter dir! Ein dreiköpfiger Affe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

> Kann ich mir Vorstellen. "Grins"
> 
> Zumal dieses ständige WAR gebrülle, ich mag nunmal die Zivilisation.


Wir Dunkelelfen ja auch, darum wollen wir wieder dahin zurück wo wir rechtmäßig hingehören, nämlich nach Ulthuan. Und dafür das ihr uns 5000 Jahre ausgespert habt dafür müsst ihr und euere Verbündetetn halt leiden.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wir Dunkelelfen ja auch, darum wollen wir wieder dahin zurück wo wir rechtmäßig hingehören, nämlich nach Ulthuan. Und dafür das ihr uns 5000 Jahre ausgespert habt dafür müsst ihr und euere Verbündetetn halt leiden.



Hör ich da ein leises "mimimi" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (29. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Wer trotz besetzter Hauptstadt noch normal herumquestet,der ist im falschen Spiel. Feind in der Nähe der Hauptstadt -> Ab dahin und immer feste drauf
> 
> ...



Der ist nicht hinter mir, dass bin ich!


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Hör ich da ein leises "mimimi" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab vergessen zu Zitieren, darum stand der Text einfach so in der leere und klang etwas komisch.


----------



## Zaratres (29. Juli 2008)

Die dunkelelfen gehören nach Ulthuan , es ist ihr gebrutsrecht und wie Malekith geburtrecht is Phönixkönigs zu werden es ist ihr land und nicht das land diser schwachen hochelfen......

"Mit scharfem Stahl und kaltem Herzen werden wir auf unsere Feinde herniederfahren. Die Schwachen sollen sterben, auf dass die Starken überdauern, und niemandem soll Gnade gezeigt werden. Dann, und nur dann werden unsere Feinde erfahren, was Angst wirklich bedeutet."

Malekith, Hexenkönig von Naggaroth


----------



## Cyborg007 (30. Juli 2008)

Die Streichung von 4 Klassen finde ich sehr schade. Da hätten die lieber an was anderem sparen sollen. Notfalls die Klassen erstmal abgeschwächt reinbringen nacharbeiten kann man ja immernoch. Aber sie wären wenigstens mal drin und nicht nur vielleicht irgendwann mal drin.

Dass sie 4 Städte herraus genommen habe finde ich auch schlecht.
Die hätten die Städte lieber verkleinern sollen. 
Eine Große Hauptstadt und die andern Städte als kleine Nebenschauplätze.


Eine große Hauptstadt, in der sich fast alles abspielt, Handel, Soziales und so, ist auch gar nicht verkehrt.
Die anderen Städte dann nur noch als Übergang vom Startgebiet in die Große Hauptstadt sowie für besondere Quests (Klassenquests, Geschichtsquests), vielleicht noch etwas Low Level Content drumherum.
Ansonsten noch Zwischenstation bei Reisen, Bankzugriff, Einkaufen/Verkaufen etc.
Fände ich perfekt. So wie es in vielen aktuellen Spielen derzeit sowieso schon der Fall ist.
War in WoW lange Zeit so, ist in AOC so. Habe nichts dagegen dass es bei meinem nächsten Spiel auch so ist.

Aber ganz rausnehmen? Wirklich schade.


----------



## For-Free (30. Juli 2008)

Cyborg007 schrieb:


> Eine große Hauptstadt, in der sich fast alles abspielt, Handel, Soziales und so, ist auch gar nicht verkehrt.
> Die anderen Städte dann nur noch als Übergang vom Startgebiet in die Große Hauptstadt sowie für besondere Quests (Klassenquests, Geschichtsquests), vielleicht noch etwas Low Level Content drumherum.
> Ansonsten noch Zwischenstation bei Reisen, Bankzugriff, Einkaufen/Verkaufen etc.
> Fände ich perfekt. So wie es in vielen aktuellen Spielen derzeit sowieso schon der Fall ist.
> War in WoW lange Zeit so, ist in AOC so. Habe nichts dagegen dass es bei meinem nächsten Spiel auch so ist.



Finde ich überhauptnicht. Sie wollen alle 6 Städte für den Spieler intressant machen. Jeder Stadt soll voll und ganz genutzt werden. Da kann ich es verstehen, dass sie einige Städte weglassen. Natürlich ist es schade und etwas ärgerlich. Dies ist mir aber immernoch lieber als die Städte in WoW. Dort werden im grunde nurnoch 3 Städte genutzt, das ist Shattrath, Ogrimmnar und Ironforge. Die anderen städte sind einfach da und schön anzuschauen. Intressieren tuts es keinen, sie werden einfach nicht genutzt.


----------



## Teax51 (30. Juli 2008)

Finds echt klasse das du so ein Thread gemacht hast. Viele Leute informieren sich nicht richtig über das Spiel und kennen daher nicht alle Positiven Dinge. Dadurch das du hier wirklich alles aufzählst wofür es sich noch lohnt zu spielen denke ich mal hast du vielen Leuten wieder Hoffnung geschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Cyborg007 (30. Juli 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Finde ich überhauptnicht. Sie wollen alle 6 Städte für den Spieler intressant machen. Jeder Stadt soll voll und ganz genutzt werden. Da kann ich es verstehen, dass sie einige Städte weglassen. Natürlich ist es schade und etwas ärgerlich. Dies ist mir aber immernoch lieber als die Städte in WoW. Dort werden im grunde nurnoch 3 Städte genutzt, das ist Shattrath, Ogrimmnar und Ironforge. Die anderen städte sind einfach da und schön anzuschauen. Intressieren tuts es keinen, sie werden einfach nicht genutzt.



Ja, aber selbst wenn die mehrere gleichwertige Städte einbauen wird sich eine davon wohl trotzdem als Zentrum etablieren. Vielleicht weil sie Reisetechnisch am besten liegt, innerhalb der Stadt die kürzesten Wege bietet, oder sich der Endgamecontent in der Nähe abspielt. Also ich sehe auch kein Problem darin, das dann auch gleich so durch den Aufbau der Städte vorzugeben, aber die Städte dann ganz aufgeben gefällt mir nicht.
Dadurch dass sie jetzt die zusätzlichen Städte gar nicht herein machen, wird sich eine Hauptstadt entwickeln, die auch dann der Dreh und Angelpunkt bleibt wenn sie weitere Hauptstädte einbauen.
Oder sie machen die nachträglich eingefügten Städte so interessant dass die Spieler von der alten Hauptstadt abwandern. Siehe DAOC, Dort war die eigentliche (alte) Hauptstadt später auch ziemlich leer.


In WAR sollte ja zwischen den Hauptstädten ein PVP Gebiet liegen. Dadurch dass es jetzt nur noch 1 Hauptstadt pro Region gibt, bedeutet das aber auch, dass es nur noch 1 Gebiet zwischen den Hauptstädten liegt. 
Wird dann wohl auch so aussehen wie in DAOC Classic. Je eine Hauptstadt pro Fraktion und dazwischen ein relativ großes PVP Gebiet.


----------



## Sempai02 (30. Juli 2008)

Cyborg007 schrieb:


> Ja, aber selbst wenn die mehrere gleichwertige Städte einbauen wird sich eine davon wohl trotzdem als Zentrum etablieren. Vielleicht weil sie Reisetechnisch am besten liegt, innerhalb der Stadt die kürzesten Wege bietet, oder sich der Endgamecontent in der Nähe abspielt. Also ich sehe auch kein Problem darin, das dann auch gleich so durch den Aufbau der Städte vorzugeben, aber die Städte dann ganz aufgeben gefällt mir nicht.
> Dadurch dass sie jetzt die zusätzlichen Städte gar nicht herein machen, wird sich eine Hauptstadt entwickeln, die auch dann der Dreh und Angelpunkt bleibt wenn sie weitere Hauptstädte einbauen.
> Oder sie machen die nachträglich eingefügten Städte so interessant dass die Spieler von der alten Hauptstadt abwandern. Siehe DAOC, Dort war die eigentliche (alte) Hauptstadt später auch ziemlich leer.
> 
> ...



Du hast einfach zu sehr die WoW-Denkweise einer Hauptstadt als Handels- und Ausgangspunkt zu Instanzen oder den BGs. Genau das ist der Fehler. In WAR sind die Städte der Endcontent und wenn diese schlecht designt sind,ist der Endcontent schlecht. Und die PvP-Gebiete sind alle vorhanden,es fehlen nur die Hauptstädte.

*Nochmal: Wir sind hier nicht in WoW,wo Städte nur ein netter Treff zum Handeln und nacktem Herumtanzen sind und von wo aus man zum Endcontent startet. Der Endcontent sind die Städte.*


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Juli 2008)

Oder, um es detaillierter auszudrücken:

Das Erobern, bzw. Rückerobern der Städte ist der Endcontent. "Erobert" man in WoW eine Stadt, so passiert....gar nichts. Die Wachen spawnen in unendlicher Zahl nach, die NPCs nach einer geringen Wartezeit dito, genauso die Fraktionsbosse. Es gibt nicht die geringste Motivation für einen Angriff auf eine Stadt in WoW, da es SPieltechnisch nichts bringt (Ausser dem erhebenden Gefühl Bolvar Fordragon mal so richtig eins auf die Zwölf gegeben zu haben, oder JEDEN EINZELNEN GOTTVERDAMMTEN LICHTANBETENDEN NPC in dieser ach so netten Stormwind Kathedrale umzunieten *schwärm)

In W.A.R musst du dir die Städte als gigantische, Abschnittsunterteilte, von Public Quests durchzogene riesengigantomanische - Megabattlegrounds, die dazu noch von PvE Inhalten durchsetzt sind vorstellen...und das ultimative Spielziel (Sowie die Quelle des mächtigsten Loots) Ist das Besiegen und Gefangennehmen des gegnerischen Fraktionsbosses. Des weiteren sind W.A.R Städte nicht statisch...sie verändern sich, werden schöner und grösser wenn die zugehörige Fraktion Erfolg im Spiel aufweist, bzw. werden während Belagerungen zerstört, niedergebrannt, und geplündert.

Das bedeutet aber auch, dass das Designen solcher Städte einen viel höheren Aufwand darstellt...WoW Städte bestehen grob gesagt aus folgenden Teilen:

- Dem Gelände mit seiner Form (Boden, Hügel)
- Den Entities und Doodads (Gebäude, Feuer, Sitzbänke, Bäume, Aufzüge, Teleporter, etc.)
- Einem Satz NPCs (Questgeber, Händler Auktionatoren, Zier-NPCs)
- Einem Satz Spawnpunkte und Patrouillenwegen.

Summa Sumarum viel einfacher zu designen, als die Gebiete, die in W.A.R eine Stadt darstellen...ergo würde es in W.A.R auffallen (negativ) wenn man sich weniger Mühe bei einer Stadt gegeben hat.


Schön übrigens dass dieser Thread immer noch schön Flamefrei ist, und hier sachlich diskutiert wird! *Beidedaumenhoch* Weiter so!


----------



## ElWimmero (1. August 2008)

Hmmm hab mir heute die neue Gamestar gekauft und les darin folgende Aussagen:   

"Die Wahrheit hinter den Kürzungen dürfte schlichter sein: Wir haben uns übernommen. Das, was wir geplant hatten, können wir nicht umsetzen."

und

"Jacobs begründet die Entscheidung mit nicht erreichten Qualitätsstandarts und dem Wunsch, die Spieler nicht mit zu vielen Ortschaften zu verwirren. 
Ob die entfernten Klassen und Städte durch nachträgliche Patches nachgereicht werden, ließ Mythic offen. Das "gekürzte" Warhammer Online soll in diesem Winter erscheinen."

hmm find halt es is schon bissl komisch geschriebn... besonders die Aussage mit den Ortschaften kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen...
Genauso wenig wie den Release im Winter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Da es e grad recht langweilig is frag ich euch mal zu eurer Meinung dazu.


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. August 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> Hmmm hab mir heute die neue Gamestar gekauft und les darin folgende Aussagen:
> 
> "Die Wahrheit hinter den Kürzungen dürfte schlichter sein: Wir haben uns übernommen. Das, was wir geplant hatten, können wir nicht umsetzen."
> 
> ...



Was die Gamestar schreibt, ist meistens eh sehr negatives Propaganda getue. Sie isses net mehr wert zu lesen seit 3 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (1. August 2008)

Hab sie mir früher eigentlich jedes Monat gekauft.
und hattte eigentlich immer n guten Eindruck davon. 
Von der Ausgabe bin ich aber bissl entäuscht...


----------



## Deathstyle (1. August 2008)

Kleingeistige Redaktionen.
Ohne die Spielefirmen gut reden zu wollen aber was macht die Presse wenn sie nichts/nichts interessantes zu berichten hat? Sie zerreist etwas! Das einzig Sinnvolle was heutzutage noch in Spielemagazinen findet sind Releasetermine, Hardwaretests und Leserbrief-Schlachten - der rest ist verseucht von voreingenommen Meinungen und Fanboys.

Also was die sagen ist total Latte, die Kürzungen wurden gemacht, die Aussage dazu war wenn ich mich recht errinnere darauf basierend das die Städte noch nicht so sind wie die Entwickler sich das vorstellen (Punkt). Darauf kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden - oder man hört auf die Gamestar..


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> oder man hört auf die Gamestar..



und ist verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (1. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> und ist verloren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sowieso. GameStar war bis vor 4-5 Jahren ein brauchbares Magazin,aber seitdem die alte Garde weg ist,kann man das Heft vergessen. Alleine wenn ich schon sehe,dass wegen kleiner WoW-Neuigkeiten ein 10 seitiges Preview gemacht wird,kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Und das,obwohl ich genauso ein WoW- wie WAR-Fan bin.


----------



## ElWimmero (1. August 2008)

Mach mir sowieso immer mein eigenses Bild.

Aber auf die Spielbewertung von WAR freu ich mich trotzdem schon ^^

Zumal sie WAR immerhin "noch" mit Ausgezeichnet beschreibn und wothlk "nur" mit Sehr Gut.

Das das alles nicht unbedingt was heißen muss, dessen bin ich mir e bewusst (gab schon öfter das ein oder andre Spiel das ich trotz schlechter Wertung gern gespielt habe)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das sowieso. GameStar war bis vor 4-5 Jahren ein brauchbares Magazin,aber seitdem die alte Garde weg ist,kann man das Heft vergessen. Alleine wenn ich schon sehe,dass wegen kleiner WoW-Neuigkeiten ein 10 seitiges Preview gemacht wird,kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Und das,obwohl ich genauso ein WoW- wie WAR-Fan bin.



Ach, das ist nicht nur bei der GameStar so. Die anderen PcSpiele-Zeitschriften machen es sich genauso einfach, immer wenn mal ein noch so kleiner Pups für WoW gepatched wird, wird darüber geschrieben.

...schade, dass es die PcPlayer nicht mehr gibt. Ich konnte keine Zeitschrift finden, die an ihrer Qualität heranreichte. *in Erinnerungen schwelg*


----------



## Deathstyle (1. August 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> Zumal sie WAR immerhin "noch" mit Ausgezeichnet beschreibn und wothlk "nur" mit Sehr Gut.


Spricht aber nicht unbedingt für sie wenn man bedenkt das keine der beiden Spiele/Addons bereits veröffentlicht wurde. Im Prinzip unterstützt diese Aussage nur dem was ich sagte - voreingenommene Meinungen unso blah..


----------



## Draco1985 (1. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das sowieso. GameStar war bis vor 4-5 Jahren ein brauchbares Magazin,aber seitdem die alte Garde weg ist,kann man das Heft vergessen. Alleine wenn ich schon sehe,dass wegen kleiner WoW-Neuigkeiten ein 10 seitiges Preview gemacht wird,kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Und das,obwohl ich genauso ein WoW- wie WAR-Fan bin.



Wenn sie wenigstens noch Raumschiff Gamestar drin hätten, aber nöööö... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Ernst, es stimmt wirklich, dass die aktuelle GS-Redaktion nur aus einem Haufen Blizzard-Fanboys besteht.

Ein neuer Wallpaper auf der offiziellen Seite eines Blizzard-Spiels? SCHLAGZEILE! Bei einem Blizzard-Azubi saß ein Furz quer? Katastrophe, die Welt geht unter!

Und ehrlich, eine Redaktion, die bei WoW eine Grafikwertung von 9/10 vergibt und dann WAR als "zu düster" und "zu langweilig" bezeichnet, die hat sie doch nicht mehr alle.



ElWimmero schrieb:


> Mach mir sowieso immer mein eigenses Bild.
> 
> Aber auf die Spielbewertung von WAR freu ich mich trotzdem schon ^^
> 
> ...



Du kannst davon ausgehen dass die Wertung von WotLK irgendwo um 90-92 % liegen wird und die von WAR irgendwo unter 85. WAR stammt ja nicht von Blizzard, also kann es keine 90%-Wertung bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. August 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> die Spieler nicht mit zu vielen Ortschaften zu verwirren.



Wenn das wirklich in der LoLstar stand, dann hat sie das letzte bisschen Glaubwürdigkeit inzwischen auch verspielt. Ganz ehrlich...diese Aussage wurde niemals getätigt...ich hab mir wirklich ALLES was ich an Zitaten und Interviews zu den Kürzungen gefunden habe durchgelesen, und bin der Englischen Sprache in Wort und Schrift mehr als mächtig...die Aussage "Das haben wir gemacht um die Spieler nicht zu verwirren" kam nirgendwo vor.

Aber sie klingt schön schlecht, also wurde sie dazugeschrieben.


Die LoLstar ist in den letzten Jahren wirklich verfallen...nicht dass die Artikel schlecht wären, bitte mich da nicht falsch zu verstehen. Das Wertungssystem ist Klasse, die Tests sind gründlich, es wird auf Aktuelle Themen eingegangen (Siehe letzter Artikel über die Änderungen im Zensursystem Deutschlands) und die Beilagen (Vollversionen, etc.) sind wirklich ordentlich.
Aaaaaaber, was die "Front" im Sektor MMORPGs betrifft haben sie für mich, auf gut Österreichisch "ausgschissn". Jede, wirklich JEDE "Neuerung" in WoW kommt auf die Titelseite. Jeder Patch ist Anlass zu einem ausführlichem Test, inklusive 4 Seitigem Bericht. Klar, es gibt eine Menge WoW Spieler...eine Zeitschrift die in jeder AUsgabe mit "News" zu diesem Spiel lockt kauft man gerne...eine Zeitschrift die auch mal kritische Aussagen gegen WoW tätigt kauft man nicht.

Ich erinnere mich an einen Vorabtest zu WotLK, bei dem der verantwortliche Redakteur es gewagt hat, die zu geringen Neuerungen in WoW zu kritisieren...den Tag darauf war das Gamestar Online Forum nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen. "Kacknoobs die zu dumm sind Berichte zu schreiben" war noch eine der freundlichsten Aussagen die von erbosten Fans dort getätigt wurden. Die Realtion der Gamestar...die ENTSCHULDIGTEN sich online für diese "voreilige Aussage".
So, und nur so, sieht es aus. Berichterstattung die den Verkaufszahlen schaden könnte, wird nicht gemacht.

Fakt ist, die Gamestar wird sich auch in Zukunft nach dem richten, was die meisten ihrer Leser lesen wollen. Aus der einstmals kritischen Zeitschrift ist ein verängstigter Auflagenschosshund geworden, der treuherzig unterm Tisch hervorguckt, und sich nicht mehr traut, seiner eigentlichen Aufgabe, nämlich fairer und kritischer Beurteilung, nachzukommen, wenn dies den Lesern nicht gefällt.


----------



## ElWimmero (1. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich in der LoLstar stand...




Habs 1 zu 1 abgeschriebn ; )

steht noch einiges mehr drin aber nix was sich besser anhörn würd^^


----------



## Macaveli (1. August 2008)

scheiss auf gamestar die stecken doch auch nur im dickdarm von blizz


----------



## Sorzzara (1. August 2008)

Eben nicht. Es ist nicht Vivendi Universal (Mutterkonzern von Blizz) der der IDG Entertainment Media GmbH (Verleger der Gamestar) irgendwelche VOrschriften macht...es sind ganz einfach die Leser.

Und deine Antipathie gegenüber Gamestar in allen Ehren, aber könnten wir solche Ausdrücke in ernsthaften Informations/Diskussionsthreads bitte lassen @ Macaveli?


----------



## Macaveli (1. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Es ist nicht Vivendi Universal (Mutterkonzern von Blizz) der der IDG Entertainment Media GmbH (Verleger der Gamestar) irgendwelche VOrschriften macht...es sind ganz einfach die Leser.
> 
> Und deine Antipathie gegenüber Gamestar in allen Ehren, aber könnten wir solche Ausdrücke in ernsthaften Informations/Diskussionsthreads bitte lassen @ Macaveli?



ja wenn du mich schon so nett fragst ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (1. August 2008)

Es ist aber leider so..Mittlerweile heißt das heft bei mir nurnoch "LameStar". Vor mehreren Jahren war die Zeitschrift wirklich gut, hat Spaß gemacht sie zu lesen. Die Berichte waren auch sehr neutral gehalten, zumindest wo es möglich war. Dann irgentwann fingen immermehr redakteure an, dass "sinkende Schiff" zu verlassen. Ab diesem zeitpunkt wurde das "Heft" nurnoch schlechter. Mit WoW wurde das Heft dann kompletter schrott. Die LameStar hat Blizzard einfach nurnoch Zucker in den Hintern geblasen und alles andere an MMO Spielen wurde totgeschwiegen oder "zerrissen". Alleine schon der ganze "Sonderheftquatscht"...

Aber naja lassen wir das, hat eh kein Sinn. Doofes Heft, finde ich. Feddisch!


----------



## Shadrolan (1. August 2008)

aber besser als computer bild spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. August 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> aber besser als computer bild spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nur aus dem Grund, dass sie ordentliche Vollversionen auf der Heft-DVD haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. August 2008)

Hee von Computerbild Spiele DVD´s müssen wir ganet reden ^^ da sind teilweise echte Perlen dabei ^^

Il-2 Sturmovik  anno 1503 1602+exp  und andere tolle spiele 

(keine Ironie )

aber ja des Heft an sich is scheisse


----------



## Noriana (1. August 2008)

PC Games früher mit Diskette. Das war noch cool!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

